# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Bilingvalna djeca

## Mamasita

MM i ja odlučili smo da naš malac od rođenja uči tri jezika. Mišljenja ljudi oko nas su podjeljena. Neki kažu da je to prenaporno za dijete (kao dva još nekako, ali tri je previše) i da bi radi toga mogao kasnije progovoriti, imati problema u vrtiću, čak i u školi i bla bla bla... dok drugi tvrde da dijete to može savladati bez ikakvih problema. Zanima nas vaše mišljenje o tome.

----------

Ja mislim da je to izvrsna odluka.

Najbolje bi bilo da onda doma pricate na jednom od tih jezika (ne na hrvatskom nego na drugom jeziku jer ce hrvatski nauciti od okoline).

Ja imam djecu koja ce morati biti bilingualna jer mi muz govori norveski i engleski, ja hrvatski, engleski i norveski (tocno tim redom je i koliko dobro pricam koji jezik). Tako da ja sve djeci govorim na hrvatskom, on na norveskom a medusobno pricamo engleski . Ne obracamo se na engleskom djeci nego pustamo da im "ude u uho". Dva jezika, tako razlicita kao norveski i hrvatski idu bez problema u glavu 2,5 godisnje curice, meni se obraca na hrvatskom, njemu na norveskom.
Citala sam puno o tome, jedino sto djeca koja govore dva jezika mogu imati sporiji proces ucenja, recimo moja kcer ima nesto manji opseg rijeci koje koristi nego njeni vrsnjaci koji uce samo jedan jezik.

U svakom slucaju, mislim da je to neprocjenjive vrijednosti za djete.
Citala sam takoder da djeca koja od pocetka govore dva jezika (oprezno za pocetak sa trecim) nemaju problema usvojiti i treci i cetvrti jezik kasnije.

----------


## Sanjica

Nije stvar u naporu, ako uče od rođenja onda će im to biti prirodno. Specifično je za bilingviste da imaju nešto siromašniji riječnik i malo brkaju oba jezika kad počinju govoriti. Ali mislim da to kasnije sjeda na svoje mjesto. Negdje davno sam imala i jedan sručni članak o toj temi, ali tko bi ga sad našao.  Za treći jezik u isto vrijeme zaista ne znam da li je dobro ili nije. Meni se osobno čini  da su dva jezika za početak dovoljna, a kasnije se može nadograđivati i više od tri...

----------


## Lilly

Nije uvijek tako da dvojezicna djeca imaju siromasniji rjecnik. Sve zavisi od puno stvari.

Dorianu je koliko se meni cini nizozemski laksi. Recimo da mu je to prvi jezik. U poredenju sa nizozemskom djecom iz njegovog razreda ne zaostaje niti malo a u vrticu je cak bio ispred vrsnjaka.

Recimo da mu je hrvatski drugi jezik (iako ga govori kod kuce). Tu je vec nesto slabiji. I kad prica vidim da prevodi sa nizozemskog na hrv., koristi konstrukcije iz niz. pa bukvalno prevodi na hrv. To doduse radi i obrnuto ali ipak manje koliko primjetim.

Sa klincima nasih prijatelja sa kojima ne bi morao pricati nizozemski uvijek bira nizozemski i po tome vidim da mu je lakse.

Ipak, mislim da mu je hrv. dobar obzirom na to da mu je tek pet i nekako mi se cini da ce ga prosirivati kako mu se bude sirio rjecnik niz. rijeci.



Mamasita, kako bi vasa kombinacija jezika trebala izgledati? Naporno bi mu bilo ako vi ne bi bili dosljedni u koristenju jezika. To ti iz naseg iskustva mogu potvrditi. Pogrijesili smo kad smo u jednom periodu popustili i poceli mjesati jezike. Malac je za nizozemske rijeci koje smo mi svakodnevno koristili mislio da su hrv.

----------

Ja sam se dala nagovorit da ne učim K od rođenja engleski i sad mi je žao ko cucku jer kad mu se obratim na engleskom samo me blijedo gleda...

Al sam došla na to da ću s njim igrat 'školu' i s njim i F govorit samo engleski kad smo sami doma, a kad MM dođe onda hrvatski...nadam se da neće doći do konfuzije...

----------


## daisy2005

Mislim da je teško generalizirati, ali... navodno... djeca upijaju znanje, ali mrvicu sporije usvajaju "gramatiku" oba jezika... no, kažu stručnjaci da do 5. godine ovladaju u potpunosti i jednim i drugim jezikom :Smile: )) Dakle, samo hrabro i budite dosljedni; meni se nekako teško na to odlučiti... držim fige...i javljajte napredak!

----------


## Ancica

A kako mislite uciti klinca ta tri jezika?

----------


## Mamasita

Ančica, mi smo odlučili da MM priča s malim na svom jeziku, ja na engleskom, a moji starci i naravno svi ostali na hrvatskom. Znam da je važno da mu se svatko od nas obraća uvijek na istom jeziku jer, Anči, jedino tako možemo biti sigurni da neće doći do konfuzije. Lilly, namjeravamo biti dosljedni, iako još nemam pojma koliko dugo nesmijemo mješati jezike, tj. do kad ću recimo ja morati govoriti samo engleski, predpostavljam negdje do 5-e godine... 
Mette Marit i Sanjica zašto oprezno s trećim?
Daisy hvala i sigurno da ćemo javljati kako ide.

----------


## Sanjica

Ja sam samo rekla da ne znam da li je dobro ili nije odmah učiti i treći jezik. Nemam praktičnih iskustava, a tema mi je poznata jer sam je obrađivala svojevremeno zbog posla, ako se susretnem s takvom djecom. U tim skriptama se spominjao bilingvizam, znači samo dva jezika. I od svega sam upamtila da je jedini nedostatak malo siromašniji riječnik i miješanje različitih riječi. No, po meni je to zanemarivo u odnosu na korist koju dijete može dobiti ako zna odmah dva jezika. Pa ne kaže se uzalud "Koliko jezika govoriš, toliko ljudi vrijediš."

Mislim da ti najviše vrijede savjeti žena koje su već prošle tu fazu, znači one čija su djeca učila tri jezika. One znaju točno gdje se griješi i šta je ispravno.

----------


## Lilly

Nije nesto veci problem tri jezika od dva ako postoji dobra podjela ko prica koji jezik.


Mamasita, a koji jezik pricate ti i muz izmedu sebe? Gdje zivite?

----------


## Fortuna

moja prijateljica ( hrvatica) udana je za talijana a zive u svicarskoj u njemackom kantonu i mali im od kad je progovorio govori 3 jezika ali kao sta je lilly rekla uzpili su u tome jer su dosljeni sta znaci mama govori sa njim samo hrvatski, tata samo  talijanski a kad su skupa onda njemacki .

razna istrazivanja su dokazala da je djecji mozak ka spuzva bas prvih 7 godina i da se bas tada preporucuje uciti strane jeziko i do cak do 7 raznih. nakon sedme godine  se ta mogucnost smanjuje.
 mi za sada koristimo dva ( hrvatski ja  kad smo sami i svedski tata tj kad smo svi doma)
adrian sve razumije i na jednom i na drugom jeziku i meni kaze "mama dodi" a tati "papa kom" sta znaci da vec sada ne brka  a sa trecim jezikom ( engleski) mislim pocet sada tj  nasa prijateljica ce ga uciti )

ja bi ti preporucila da koristis sva tri ali da ga ta tri jezika uce 3 razlicite osobe koje provode dosta vrimena sa njim.

p/s: primjer covika koji je samnom radija.........roditelji njemci i talijani u francuskom kantonu pa je naucio odma sva tri jezika. u skoli je ucio engleski a nakon sta je upoznao svedanku  i doselio se ovde u rekordnom vrimenu je usavrsija svedski sa perfektnim izgovorom tj svih 5 jezika govori  i pise perfektno.

----------

Nasa iskustva s bilingualizmom su porazavajuca. Jednostavno, postoje djeca koja se ne snalaze u dvojezicnoj sredini i za njih je u pocetku bolje koristiti iskljucivo jedan jezik - onaj koji ce djetetu biti potrebniji. Kad malo narastu, iza neke 3 - 4 godine, moze se uvesti i drugi jezik.

Mene zanima da li ste vi izvorni govornici ta ostala dva jezika uz hrvatski?

----------


## Mamasita

> razna istrazivanja su dokazala da je djecji mozak ka spuzva bas prvih 7 godina i da se bas tada preporucuje uciti strane jeziko i do cak do 7 raznih. 
> ja bi ti preporucila da koristis sva tri ali da ga ta tri jezika uce 3 razlicite osobe koje provode dosta vrimena sa njim.


Ovo me baš veseli! Upravo to i namjeravamo.

MM i ja pričamo na engleskom (upoznali se i neko vrijeme živjeli u USA), on slabo govori hrvatski ali sljedeći mjesec kreće na hrvatski za strance jer za sada namjeravamo živjeti ovdje. Njegov izvorni jezik je rumunjski, koji, ajmo tako reći, ne zvući baš kao neki koristan jezik, ali tko zna, možda jednog dana odlučimo otići tamo živjeti, pa želimo da malac govori i rumunjski.

Dille, da li ste vi djecu učili po tom principu, jedna osoba - uvijek isti jezik?

----------


## Minnie

> Nasa iskustva s bilingualizmom su porazavajuca. Jednostavno, postoje djeca koja se ne snalaze u dvojezicnoj sredini i za njih je u pocetku bolje koristiti iskljucivo jedan jezik - onaj koji ce djetetu biti potrebniji. Kad malo narastu, iza neke 3 - 4 godine, moze se uvesti i drugi jezik.


Dijete od MM-ove rodice je ucio dva jezika odjednom po rodjenju, i to se kod njega pokazalo kao preoblem. Sa nekih 2 ili 3 godine, nakon sto se mjesecima sluzio sa oba jezika, zasutio je. Nije izgovorio niti rijec vise od pola godine. Kad je progovorio, sve je opet bilo normalno, kao da tog prekida nije bilo.

Ne moram ni pisati koji je to strah i panika bila, nema logopeda i psihologa u blizoj i daljnjoj okolici kod kojeg nisu bili: ispalo je na kraju da je to malenom bilo previse, i da se obrani od toga, on je zasutio. Nikakvih posebnih terapija nije bilo, samo su prestali sa dvojezicnim govorom u njegovom prisustvu. Odabrali su jedan jezik koji mu je materinji, i samo su s njim komunicirali. Kad je djecak ponovno progovorio, govorio je tim materinjim jezikom, a poslije, polako, s ponovno presli na drugi jezik.

Njemu je materinji hrvatski, a drugi jezik mu je talijanski. Isao je u talijanski vrtic, i u skoli ima neku kombinaciju hrvatsko-talijanskog jezika, i sad je sve super, mali savrseno govori oba jezika.

Ne treba generalizirati, djeca mogu ovo i ono. Svako dijete je razlicito u svojim mogucnostima, nekad su nasi prohtjevi prema njima mozda i  preveliki.

----------


## Mamasita

Minnie i ja sam čula za sličan slučaj s curicom koja  je učila tri jezika od rođenja. S tri godine je jednostavno prestala pričati. No kod nje se problem pojavio jer je mama s njom pričala nekad na engleskom, a nekad na mađarskom, a i tata nekad na engleskom, nekad na hrvatskom. Kad su potražili pomoć (valjda logopeda) rečeno im je da se moraju strogo držati pravila da se svaka osoba uvijek obrača djetetu na  istom jeziku. Nakon nekoliko mjeseci mala je ponovo progovorila bez problema se obračajući svakoj osobi na jeziku koji je navikla slušati od te osobe.
Zanima me kako je mali od rodice TM-a učio ta dva jezika. Da li mu se mama obračala strogo na jednom jeziku, a tata na drugom ?

----------


## Natasa30

> Nasa iskustva s bilingualizmom su porazavajuca. Jednostavno, postoje djeca koja se ne snalaze u dvojezicnoj sredini i za njih je u pocetku bolje koristiti iskljucivo jedan jezik - onaj koji ce djetetu biti potrebniji. Kad malo narastu, iza neke 3 - 4 godine, moze se uvesti i drugi jezik.
> 
> Mene zanima da li ste vi izvorni govornici ta ostala dva jezika uz hrvatski?


Da Dille ali vi ste imali problema kao i mi s Noah.

Annabel je super naucila hrvatski uporedno s engleskim a nizozemski je slusala u vrticu ili kad bi isla baki. Ja sam uvjek s njom na hrvatskom a kad bi muz dosao kuci medjusobno smo na engleskom. Iskreno mi Nl i nije tako bio vazan jer kao da sam potajno znala da jednog dana ipak odemo za Canadu.

Dok smo bili u Nl skroz je razumila Nl ali sad vise bas i ne. Ne slusa ga uopce. Ali to mi i nije tako vazno jer sad ima i Francuski u skoli a to mi je jako vazno da nauci. Oficijalni jezici Canade su Engleski i Francuski.

Veliki pad mi je da ovo ljeto nismo bili u Hr jer tamo je primorana pricat na Hr a ovdje nekad bas i nece. Ti na Hr i ona sve razumije ali odgovori na engleskom.


S Noah koji ima poremecaj u govoru nema niti jednog jezika. S njim smo dobili stroge naredbe samo na engleskom i toga se pridrzavam barem dok ne progovori. Naravno onda mi je tu u neku ruku sad platila Annabel  :Sad:  


Iskreno mislim da tri jezika za tako malu djecu koja nemaju nikakvih poremecaja u razvoju su sasvim ok

Ja osobno stvarno ne vjerujem da djete moze pricat do trece godine a onda prestati. Puno sam sad citala i informirala se o govoru i mislim da je ovo neki urban legend iliti babska prica.

Kao sto rece Fortuna mislim, djeciji mozak upija sve trostruko do 7 godine i to je najbolji period za ucenje.

----------


## Minnie

> Zanima me kako je mali od rodice TM-a učio ta dva jezika. Da li mu se mama obračala strogo na jednom jeziku, a tata na drugom ?


Hmmm... vidis ovo je zanimljivo. Nisam na to gledala, stvarno ne znam jesu li se pridrzavali tih pravila.

----------


## Minnie

> Ja osobno stvarno ne vjerujem da djete moze pricat do trece godine a onda prestati. Puno sam sad citala i informirala se o govoru i mislim da je ovo neki urban legend iliti babska prica.


Natasa, oprosti, ali ne radi se vjerovanju ili ne vjerovanju, nego o tome da se to zaista dogodilo. To je u familiji mog muza, dakle meni jako blisko, nije to prica iz desetog sela.  :Smile:

----------

Da, nekada moze biti previse za djete sve skupa, tri jezika i sve te rijeci iz jednog, drugog, treceg.....Ja sam jako puno citala  na tu temu raznu literaturu jer smo mi prisiljeni da djeca budu bilingualna ili ce pricati samo engleski koji mi pricamo, pa ce onda svi razumjeti sve. ( a kad dode baki i dedi u Zgb onda cu joj ja prevoditi sto su rekli...ne dolazi u obzir!)

U cijeloj toj mojoj procitanoj literaturi se nigdje ne kaze da je pricanje dva jezika problem za djete, pitanje je samo na koji nacin i kako brzo djeca uce te jezike. Takoder svuda naglasavaju da to ne smije izgledati kao prisila za djete, nego igra i potreba. Najveca je pogreska mjesati dva jezika, malo jedan malo drugi i tako govoriti djetetu. Treba biti dosljedan i pricati samo jedan. U svim tim knjigama takoder pise da ce djete pricati jezik odnosno usvojiti novi najbolje ako to zahtjeva okolina. Odnosno, ako se ja napravim da ne razumijem sto mi pokusava reci na norveskom i uporna sam u tome da ne razumijem ona je prisljena reci mi na hrvatskom , jer mi govori da joj nesto dodam ili da nesto treba i sl.

Treci jezik je malo problematicniji u ovom slucaju kakav je moj.
Naime ako je tata npr. talijan , mama iz Francuske, a zive u Njemackoj,
onda su tri jezika neminovnost, jer mama ce uvijek govoriti francuski, tata talijanski a okolina ce utjecati njemackim jezikom.
Ali recimo u mom slucaju, ja hrvatski , on norveski a zivimo u Norveskoj, znaci okruzena je norveskim jezikom, onda joj nema tko svaki dan govoriti engleskim i zato u mom slucaju sa trecim jezikom treba oprezno jer ako ja pocnem malo engleski, malo hrvatski, nastati ce zbrka.
U ovom slucaju je najbolje da engleski slusa, samo slusa za pocetak pa ce joj uci u uho i onda ce moci i poslije progovoriti.

Svuda takoder pise da djete ne treba prisiljavati da prica jezik ako ne zeli. Treba dati vremena da se navikne na to da mora govoriti na dva jezika.

----------


## Lilly

Tja, svaka situacija je razlicita. 

Sin nasih prijatelja je oko pola godine stariji od Doriana i isao je u vrtic u grupu gdje su ga od pocetka skuzili kao mirnog, sutljivog i pustili ga da bude miran i sutljiv. Drugim rijecima, kod kuce bi sa roditeljima pricao hrvatski ali u vrticu, u koji je i isao bas da bi ucio nizozemski, niko ga nije poticao ni ucio.

Kad je krenuo u skolu odmah su skuzili da ima velik zaostatak i trebalo je raditi s njim posebno da bi stigao ostale klince.


Naravno da za svako dijete igra ulogu to je li vec po karakteru otvoreno, voli pricati, lako uci,... a pored svega toga vazno je i kako oni od kojih uci jezik prilaze tom zadatku.

----------


## petra

nasa petrica je upala u trojezicnu sredinu, skroz slucajno, i  uopce ne nasim izborom... zapravo nismo imali izbora.
doma naravno govrimo hrvatski, u jaslicama je na nizozemskom i to poc ijele dane, a sitterica joj prica.
nemam pojma koliko je to dobro. Da se mene pita radije bi da sve bude na hrvatskom, pa kad svlada materinji da prede na strane...
ali mi smo mozda u drukcijoj situaciji jer smo i moj muz i ja hrvati, pa nemam neke ambiviji perfektnog bilinguzma, trilinguizma itd.,.. jednostavno se dogodilo :/

----------


## petra

sorry post je pun greskica... ali radi razumijevanja - sitterica joj prica francuski

----------


## irenas

Mene zanima mogu li ja sama uciti uz hrvatski Doru i engleski ili moraju biti dvije osobe koje ce joj se strogo obracati na jednom od ta dva jezika? Pretpostavljam da krajnji rezultat nije isti.Necaci koji zive u Austriji do 5 godine nisu ucili njemacki uopce vec doma samo hrvatski ali su ga u vrticu svladali za vrlo kratko vrijeme(nisam sigurna ali mislim da se radilo o 3-4 mjeseca)

----------

Irenas, ono sto sam ja proucila iz moje literature (pokusati cu naci naziv knjige i autora koja mi je najvise pomogla u nedoumicama) je da je najbitnije ne mjesati jezike svakodnevno, odnosno ne govoriti djetetu 
jednu recenicu na engleskom, jednu na hrvatskom, nego imati razdoblja za govor jednog ili drugog, (jedan dan jedan drugi dan drugi jezik ili dva dana jedan , dva dana drugi) Za to je potrebna disciplina, ali nije neizvedivo, a za djete je neprocjenjivo.

----------


## seni

evo jos jedne mame cije dijete nema problema sa bilingualnoscu.
meni se nekako cini da to jako puno ovisi o djetetu.

mi se cak nismo ni tako striktno drzali te podjele da mi govorimo iskljucivo hrvatski a vrtic i prijatelji su na njemackom. 
jer oboje smo hrvati i kuci govorimo hrvatski, ali vrlo cesto kada smo sa prijateljima koji govore samo njemacki ga govorimo i mi i to ne samo sada kada je cura 5 i pol vec i prije kada je bila puno manja i nju to nije zbunjivalo. ona je shvacala da nema koristi se njima obracati na hrvatskom, jer je ne razumiju. 
a kada bi meni pricala malo na njemackom, pa se onda prebacila na hrvatski, samo bi rekla, pa ti govoris oba. 
uvijek smo pazili da ne mijesa dva jezika u jednoj recenici, ali je mogla preskakivati iz jezika u jezik.
tako da mi se cini da je najbolje gledati vlastito dijete i vidjeti da li mu je to ok. ili ne.
mi sad isto razmisljamo o bilingualnoj skoli, njemacki-engleski ili njemacki-francuski, jer mi se cini da to njoj nije nikakav problem.

super je bilo ovo ljeto (dijete bilo dva mjeseca na moru) kada su nam svi sa cudenjem govorili kako cura odlicno prica hrvatski   :D.
bilo nam je toplo oko srca, ali iskreno receno s obzirom da ina nikada nije imala problema sa dvojezicnoscu (sto neka dijeca ocito mogu imati) nikada nisam ni mislila, da bi moglo biti drugacije.  jer mi se opcija da ona govori nekakav indijanski hrvatski nije nimalo svidala.
nasa i djecja i odrasla biblioteka je pola hrvatska, pola njemacka, a bogami cu i ja zasukati rukave kada ina krene u skolu, naoruzati se hrvatskim gramatikama pa cemo se baviti da pluskvamperfektima, futurima drugim, sufiksima , prefiksima i sl.

malo sam skrenula s teme, pa da se vratim.
meni se cini da je visejezicnost neprocjenjivo bogatstvo i ako dijete nema s tim problema, vrijedi truda (s mojom curom je isla u vrtic curica koja je perfektno balansirala izmedu njemackog, engleskog i rumunjskog).
sto misle poznanici i prijatelji nije bas vazno.
to sto tvoje dijete misli i moze jeste vazno, pa bi se prema tome trebalo iravnati.

----------


## Zoila

Ne stignem citat sve vase komentare no htjela bih reci da sam ja odrastla kao trolinguac. Progovorila sam na Spanjolskom, i odrasla sam u SAD-u. Hrvatski sam ucila zbog toga sto smo se druzili s hrvatima, isli na misu na Hrvatskom i proveli smo vecina ljeta u Dalmaciji. S mamom doma sam govorila mijesano Spanjolski i Engleski, s tatom Engleski, no u Hrvatskoj sam govorila Hrvatski (koliko sam mogla). Kad bismo isli u Ecuador odakle mi je mama, bih govorila iskljucivo na Spanjolskom. Kad sam krenula u kindergarten sijecam se da sam imala problema s Engleskim jezikom no kasnije sam savladala jezik i postao mi je najaci od tih 3 jezika. Svakako preporucam da ucis svoje dijete sva 3 jezika, i mislim da je nacin koji si opisala sasvim O.K.

----------


## irenas

Mette to bi mi puno pomoglo a  :Wink:  ko stignes pa javi

----------


## Mamasita

> Mene zanima mogu li ja sama uciti uz hrvatski Doru i engleski ili moraju biti dvije osobe koje ce joj se strogo obracati na jednom od ta dva jezika? Pretpostavljam da krajnji rezultat nije isti.Necaci koji zive u Austriji do 5 godine nisu ucili njemacki uopce vec doma samo hrvatski ali su ga u vrticu svladali za vrlo kratko vrijeme(nisam sigurna ali mislim da se radilo o 3-4 mjeseca)


Naravno da je ti možeš učiti engleski, ali mislim da dobro predpostavljaš da rezultat nije isti kao kad bi neka druga osoba pričala s njom isključivo na engleskom.
Seni i Wawa hvala na ohrabrenju.
Petra nemoj biti  :/  , super ti je to ispalo, javi kako malena napreduje.

----------


## Mamasita

predpostavljaš = pretpostavljaš   :Razz:

----------


## Pliska

Ja imam u obitelji slučaj gdje mama priča s dijecom talijanski, tata hrvatski a sa 2 godine je krenuo u vrtić i naučio je nizozemski (žive u NL). Mali koji sad ima 3 god. barata svim jezicima super, a ljetos kad je bio tu pričao je s nama talijanski ili hrvatski jer i mi u obitelji pričamo talijanski, a s mojim sinom koji razumije talijanski ali ga ne želi pričati, pričao je na hrvatskom i holandskom. Tako da je moj sin progovorio s njim i neke riječi na holandskom. 
Ja sam se dala nagovoriti od MM da ne pričam sa sinom talijanski iako mi je to materini jezik već isključivo na hrvatskom i sad mi je žao. Iako on ga razumije jer ja s roditeljima i ostalom rodbinom s mamine strane pričam večinom talijanski.
Engleski je moj sin naučio preko TV-a. Nevjerojatno koliko riječi razumije. Stvarno su male spužvice.

----------

Evo knjige koja je meni izvrsna :

"The bilingual family",  A Handbook for Parents
Edith Harding & Philip Riley

----------


## tamy

samo da pitam ovo: 
ako u kuci svi govorimo hrvatski, a vani npr u parku ili na tv-u se govori neki drugi jezik, da li ja kada smo u drustvu da se djeci obracam na hrvatskom ili na tom stranom jeziku?

----------


## tamy

e jesam ga zakomplikovala, nadam se da razumijete na sta sam mislila.

----------


## ra

MM ne razumije niti jednu riječ njemačkog, a ja sam mislila s malenim govoriti njemački. Normalno  je da će onda «čuti» i kako međusobno razgovaramo hrvatski. Hoće li to biti zbunjujuće? Inače, i meni i MM maternji je jezik hrvatski, njemački sam studirala i voljela bih da maleni nauči oba jezika… znam da će mu onda biti lakše savladati i svaki sljedeći. I još jedno pitanje, od kada krenuti? Od prvog dana?

----------


## Mamasita

Tamy, mislim da ako mu se u kući obračaš na hrvatskom, onda isto tako i kad si vani - na hrvatskom.
Ra mislim da mu neće biti zbunjujuće što ti s tatom pričaš na hrvatskom, jer i on će s tatom pričati na hrvatskom. Ma bitno je da se ti njemu stalno obračaš na njemačkom.

----------


## Zrina

Ja sam sa 6 godina govorila tečno njemački jer sam tamo rođena i živjela i hrvatski jer su mi roditelji iz Hrvatske. Oni su to organizirali tako da su u kući i međusobno govorili isključivo hrvatski,a vani sa susjedima i prijateljima njemački i išla sam u vrtić gdje se govorilo njemački.
Kad sam se vratila u Hrvatsku i krenula u školu brzo sam "pokupila" riječi koje su mi falile,a njemački mi je do dan danas ostao ko materinji makar ga ne koristim pretjerano.
Jako sam brzo svladala i engleski kasnije u školi i mislim da mi je tu pomogla upravo ta dvojezičnost od malena.
Kao mala naravno da sam pokušavala govoriti samo njemački jer sam ga češće koristila ali su mi moji jednostavno znali reći da me ne razumiju i da njima moram pričati na hrvatskom.

----------


## Storma

Mislim da je najveci problem koji se moze dogoditi taj da dijete pocne mijesati rijeci ili jezicnu konstrukciju, te da na to treba najvise paziti. Pretpostavljam da do situacije kad dijete odjednom zasuti dolazi kada shvati da ne zna sto ili kako pricati, odnosno do jezicne konfuzije kada pokusava upotrijebiti nauceno. Naime, ja ponekad koristim dosta engleskih rijeci i izraza u govoru, jer mi je lakse objasniti npr. pojam sa dvije engleske rijeci nego sa deset hrvatskih. E sad zamislite situaciju u kojoj dijete treba izabrati ne samo rijec nego i jezik, narocito kad osjeca ispravnim upotrijebiti rijec iz "krivog" jezika. Neka ocito imaju unutarnji osjecaj za razdvajanje, dok druga sve spremaju u istu bazu podataka.

----------

U ovoj knjizi koju sam navela prije je opisano da se u jednoj fazi usvajanja govora kod bilingualne djece dogada da mjesaju dva jezika,
a nakon toga pocinju pricati odvojeno.Mjesanje je nomalna faza.

Knjiga je izvrsna,pravi udzbenik za one koji zele djete uciti dva jezika.
Najvaznija je dosljednost. To znaci da treba pricati i van kuce taj drugi jezik, recimo u mom sucaju, bez obzira sto smo vani, u ducanu, na rodendanu gdje se prica norveski, ja i dalje uvijek govorim hrvatski svojoj curici.Ja pricam norveski sa drugima, ali kad mi se ona obrati, samo se preokrenem na hrvatski. To nakon malo vremna dolazi automatski.

znam i za slucajeve gdje je mama pricala jedan tjedan hrvatski a drugi tjedan engleski svojoj djeci, pa su oba jezika usvojili bez problema.Malo je to konfuzno u pocetku, ali kasnije , kad prepoznaju jezike, onda se brzo prilagode.

----------


## Ancica

> MM ne razumije niti jednu riječ njemačkog, a ja sam mislila s malenim govoriti njemački. Normalno  je da će onda «čuti» i kako međusobno razgovaramo hrvatski. Hoće li to biti zbunjujuće?


Mi imamo identicnu situaciju.  Zivimo u engleskom govornom podrucju, ja i MM pricamo medusobno na engleskom, on prica s klincima na engleskom a ja pricam s klincima na hrvatskom.  Klince nece zbunit mjesanje jezika kod tvojeg pricanja s drugima nego kod tvojeg pricanja s njima.



> I još jedno pitanje, od kada krenuti? Od prvog dana?


Najlakse je kada ides od prvog dana.  Posebno za onog roditelja koji ce s djecom govoriti jezik kojim se u svojem okruzju ne sluzi jer se mora doslovno prisiljavat u pocetku da se prebaci kada prica s djetetom.  A to je puno lakse dok dijete jos ne govori.  Treba vremena da se uhoda.  Ovo govorim iz iskustva.  U pocetku se moras skoncentrirati ali poslije, ako si dosljedna, prebacivanje postane prirodno, kak je i Mette Marit rekla

----------


## Sanja

> MM i ja odlučili smo da naš malac od rođenja uči tri jezika. Mišljenja ljudi oko nas su podjeljena. Neki kažu da je to prenaporno za dijete (kao dva još nekako, ali tri je previše) i da bi radi toga mogao kasnije progovoriti, imati problema u vrtiću, čak i u školi i bla bla bla... dok drugi tvrde da dijete to može savladati bez ikakvih problema. Zanima nas vaše mišljenje o tome.


Kao prof. jezika mogu ti reći da tri jezika *nisu* previše za malo dijete, tim više što djeca ionako uče *sve* oko sebe, pa zašto ne bi i jezike? To je službeni stav struke.

P.S. Mi smo trenutno na bilingalnom planu, doma hrvatski, izvan kuće njemački.

----------


## Mamasita

Sanja, kratko i jasno i super.
                                        Hvala

----------


## Sanja

Nema na čemu!  :Smile:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Mi 99.9% pricamo bosanski sa Mejrom. To je nije sprijecilo da nauci i koju englesku rijec.  :Smile:  Sa tv-a, od ostale djece, pojma nemam odakle.

Kod vas je drugacija situacija, dijete slusa maternji non stop. 

Neki profesor nam je pricao kako je u francuskoj upoznao malenu od 4 god. koja je pricala 4 jezika tecno. :shock: Znaci nije nista nemoguce.

Sretno.

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Djeca koja pricaju vise jezika generalno imaju i veci IQ.  :Smile:

----------


## Freja

Sve ste već rekle pa tek toliko da potvrdim iz perspektive lingvista (s užom sprecijalizacijom baš na ovome području) i mame dvojezičnog djeteta - samo naprijed s koliko god jezika možete. Naravno, mislite na to da ne treba stvarati umjetnu okolinu - jezik kojim se obraćate djeci treba vam biti prirodan. Izborna dvojezičnost (kada jedan od roditelja govori jezikom koji je i njemu strani u zemlji u kojoj se tim jezikom ne govori) obično ne donosi tako dobre rezultate (premda i tu ima iznimaka). Mame, sklona sam vam stoga preporučiti da se ipak držite svoga prvoga jezika -na njemu vjerojatno bolje i ljepše tepate, znate više pjesmica i sl. Kod tata je već lakše, oni su njačešće ipak manje kod kuće, zar ne? ;o) 
Ukratko, nema pravila, svaka je obitelj priča za sebe, no stvarno je neizmjerno važno biti dosljedan. 
I ne dajte da vas pokolebaju! Ne slušajte tete i strine kako to nije dobro, pa čak ni psihologice u vrtiću koje vam kažu, kao nama, da je to loše i da dvojezična djeca zaostaju u kognitivnom razvoju! Mislim da takve zaostaju u stručnom usavršavanju!!! 
Nego, kad smo već kod toga, ima li neka simpatična obitelj u Zagrebu kojoj je jedan od jezika engleski koja bi se s nama družila? Naime, htjeli bismo malo pojačati naš unos engleskoga (mama, baka, deda, jaslice - previše hrvatskoga! ;o))

----------


## momze

evo da se i ja pridruzim raspravi. imam i ja knjigu o kojoj je mette marit govorila i mislim da je jako vazna dosljednost. ja i MM smo uglavnom komunicirali na engleskom prije rodjenja bebe, no sada pokusavamo to izbjeci i govorimo na hrvatskom ili talijanskom obzirom da nam engleski nije materinji jezik i ne bih zeljela da mi ga dijete nauci sa mojim pogreskama.

no kod nas je slucaj specifican jer su ukljucena 4 jezika - ja malcu govorim na hrvatskom, MM mu se obraca na talijanskom, ja i MM pricamo na engleskom, a okolina u kojoj trenutno zivimo je ruska!   :Rolling Eyes:   ja se nadam da se Zach nece previse zbuniti svim tim jezicima...

----------


## Mamasita

Drage cure,

MM dobio posao koji ga obvezuje sljedeće dvije godine biti u Austriji.
Izgleda da uskoro selimo u Beč.
Moj problem je to što se ja svom bebanu obraćam isključivo na engleskom. No, sada ću se morat prešaltat na hrvatski, jer odemo li tamo, neće imati od koga učiti hrvatski. Ali tko će ga onda učiti engleski?!
Ne mogu odlučiti da li je za njega važnije da nauči hrvatski, jer jednog dana se namjeravamo vratiti u Hrvatsku, ili engleski jer smo radi prirode MM-ova posla " osuđeni na seljakanje i nemam pojma kamo ćemo nakon Austrije i kada ćemo se moći za stalno vratiti u Hrvatsku......
Može li mi netko reći nešto o onoj soluciji - jedan tjedan hrvatski, jedan tjedan engleski????

----------


## irenas

Mamasita ako će ti ići u vrtić upiši ga u engleski,sigurna sam da ih u Austriji ima puno.

----------


## Mamasita

Irenas ne namjeravam ga upisivati u vrtić do treće godine.   :Kiss:

----------


## momze

Mamasita, ja sam u vrlo slicnoj situaciji kao i ti tj. priroda posla nam je takva da u Hrvatsku dolazimo na odmor, posjetiti rodbinu no inace putujemo po svijetu. No, ja se ipak obracam Z. na hrvatskom jer je to moj materinji jezik a suprug na talijanskom jer je to njegov materinji jezik.

Sa engleskim smo mislili poceti kada mu budu dvije-tri godine i to preko onih BBC-vih "Muzzy" video kaseta za ucenje engleskog. Mozda da razmotris neku slicnu varijantu? Bojim se da se bebac ne zbuni - ipak si ti njemu pet-sest mjeseci pricala na engleskom i sada odjednom na hrvatskom.

----------


## Mamasita

> Bojim se da se bebac ne zbuni - ipak si ti njemu pet-sest mjeseci pricala na engleskom i sada odjednom na hrvatskom


Momze, upravo toga se i ja bojim. A i teško mi se prešaltati na hrvatski, ulovim sebe bar 5-6 puta dnevno kako mu se obračam na engleskom :/

----------


## momze

cisto iz znatizelje, da li je tvoj engleski na razini tvog materinjeg jezika? pitam, jel me zanima kako mu tepas... mozda nije kasno da probas sa hrvatskim.

probaj jedan dan, pa vidi kako reagira.

----------


## Sanja

> Irenas ne namjeravam ga upisivati u vrtić do treće godine.


Igraonica za djecu? Dva-tri puta tjedno po sat vremena igranja na engleskom i sve će biti super.  :Smile:

----------


## Mamasita

Momze, obzirom da sam engleski učila od malena, a i živjela sam 7 godina na Floridi, moglo bi se reći da mi je engleski skoro pa na razini materinjeg jezika. 
Sve do prije nekoliko dana pričala sam i tepala malome samo na engleskom. Zato se sada osjećam čudno kad mu pričam na hrvatskom, i malo malo pa mi pobjegne nešto na engleskom. No, on mi uopće ne djeluje zbunjeno zbog te promjene.
Sanja, dobra ideja ovo s igraonicom....možda pokušam s tim, ako nađem koju igraonicu u Ganserndorfu. Danas smo saznali da ustvari idemo tamo, a ne u Beč, a ja nemam blagog pojma o tom mjestu osim da je 40km od Beča. 
Ma cure, totalno sam zbunjena radi tog preseljenja....ni ja ni MM ne govorimo njemački, njegova firma nam nudi učenje njemačkog, tj njemu pod obavezno, kao dio Integration agreement-a, meni ako želim....ostajemo tamo 2 godine, a možda i duže, tako da bi možda i mali trebao učiti njemački......totalna sam zbunjola u vezi malca. Da ga učimo 4 jezika??? Toga me ipak malo strah...

----------


## anchie76

> ... no sada pokusavamo to izbjeci i govorimo na hrvatskom ili talijanskom obzirom da nam engleski nije materinji jezik i ne bih zeljela da mi ga dijete nauci sa mojim pogreskama...


Mislim da grijesis   :Grin:    Vas engleski je na jaaaaako visokom nivou (pa ne govorite broken-english   :Rolling Eyes:  ), i ne vidim razloga da vas dvoje medjusobno ne nastavite komunicirati na engleskom....  I sta ako ti nije gramatika savrsena, ako nekad kazes "the" umjesto "a", pa nije niti moj hrvatski savrsen iako mi je materinji, pa svejedno pricam s djetetom na hrvatskom a u skoli ce nauciti gramatiku  ;=) 
Jel kuzis o cemu pricam?  Tko kaze da ti bolje pricas hrvatski nego engleski (govorim o knjizevnom jeziku i gramatici)?  Garant znas bolje englesku gramatiku nego hrvatsku ;=) 

S obzirom na to na kom nivou je vase znanje engleskog ( i nemoj mi sad tu BSat, jer znam kak oboje pricate   :Grin:  ), mislim da bi bila steta da prestanete medjusobno pricati na engleskom.  Razmisli o ovome...

----------


## momze

Anchie, vidis nisam o tome tako razmisljala - mozda si u pravu. Doduse, ipak nam se zalomi da pricamo na engleskom izmedju nas dvoje. Pa, ja razmisljam na engleskom! Mozda nije losa ideja da on engleski pasivno slusa, a onda kada mu budu dvije godine da mu kupimo one BBC "Muzzy" dvd-ove za ucenje engleskog...

Mamasita, ne znam sto da ti kazem. Mislim da ono sto je Sanja predlozila sa igraonicom nije losa ideja. A sto se tice njemackog... hm, na vama je da odlucite. Ako cete biti tamo samo 2 godine, mozda nema potrebe dijete uciti taj jezik obzirom da cete vi napustiti Austriju kada malac bude krenuo govoriti.

----------


## anchie76

> Mozda nije losa ideja da on engleski pasivno slusa, a onda kada mu budu dvije godine da mu kupimo one BBC "Muzzy" dvd-ove za ucenje engleskog...


Naravno da nije losa ideja   :Grin:    Samo ti mene slusaj   :Grin:

----------


## Frida

Pitanje za iskusne dvojezične mame: Razmišljam o tome da I počnem čitati priče za laku noć na talijanskom, čisto da djetetu uđe u uho. Sa koliko početi?

----------


## samaritanka

Moj problem u dvojezičnosti je dosljednost mene kao predstavnika mog materinjeg jezika jer ja se prebacujem non-stop na njemački i ne ide mi i kad sam friška pa bi mogla. Loš sam primjer za poludit. 
Zapravo hoću reći ako ste dosljedni imate i uspjeha.... jedino pazite u razvoju djeteta na eventualno prenaporne momente u psiho-fizičkom razvoju i svakodnevnici. Bez obzira što su mala djeca jezično gledano spužve i one pokazuju zamor materijala pa se to manifestira različitim psiho-fizičkim problemima kao češanjem ako su skloni neurodermitisu, zamuckivanjem, nervozom, plačom, prehladama, promuklošću. Sve se to može objasniti i nećim drugim, ali slušajte svoj instinkt on vas ne vara. Mislim treba dozirati naše male spužvice i ne pretjerivati.

----------


## SabinaC

Moja  se nećakinja rodila u Holandiji, roditelji pričaju Hrvatski, a mi živimo na području gdje se priča i Talijanski i apsolutno nije imala nikakvih problema propričala je jako rano i ne mješa jezike.

----------


## momze

> Pitanje za iskusne dvojezične mame: Razmišljam o tome da I počnem čitati priče za laku noć na talijanskom, čisto da djetetu uđe u uho. Sa koliko početi?


Frida, mislim da je jako bitno ovo sto je Samaritanka napomenula. Dosljednost je jako bitna, ako ne zelimo zbuniti dijete. Ne vidim razloga zasto ne bi pocela citati price na talijanskom vec sada, ako je to jezik na kojem se obracas bebi. No, ako mu se obracas na hrvatskom, ja osobno mu ne bi, za sada, citala na talijanskom. Neka to bude netko drugi - no, i ta druga osoba bi mu se trebala obracati na talijanskom onda. 

Ja jos uvijek ne znam kako ce moj Zach reagirati na hrvatsko-talijansko-englesko-rusko govorno okruzenje, pa ti bas ne mogu pomoci sa izravnim savjetom iz osobnog iskustva.

----------


## tatek

> Momze, obzirom da sam engleski učila od malena, a i živjela sam 7 godina na Floridi, moglo bi se reći da mi je engleski skoro pa na razini materinjeg jezika. 
> Sve do prije nekoliko dana pričala sam i tepala malome samo na engleskom. Zato se sada osjećam čudno kad mu pričam na hrvatskom, i malo malo pa mi pobjegne nešto na engleskom. No, on mi uopće ne djeluje zbunjeno zbog te promjene.
> Sanja, dobra ideja ovo s igraonicom....možda pokušam s tim, ako nađem koju igraonicu u Ganserndorfu. Danas smo saznali da ustvari idemo tamo, a ne u Beč, a ja nemam blagog pojma o tom mjestu osim da je 40km od Beča. 
> Ma cure, totalno sam zbunjena radi tog preseljenja....ni ja ni MM ne govorimo njemački, njegova firma nam nudi učenje njemačkog, tj njemu pod obavezno, kao dio Integration agreement-a, meni ako želim....ostajemo tamo 2 godine, a možda i duže, tako da bi možda i mali trebao učiti njemački......totalna sam zbunjola u vezi malca. Da ga učimo 4 jezika??? Toga me ipak malo strah...


U Gansendorfu vrlo vjerojatno neces naci igraonicu na engleskom, no Bec zaista nije daleko i ne bi trebao biti problem naci nesto vremena za skoknuti tamo (zivio sam u Becu 6 godina pa dobro poznajem okolicu).

Mi smo isto na dvojezicnosti (o tome je dosta pisano na podforumu "3-6 godina"), zivimo u ZG, MZ prica sa klincima hrvatski, a ja esperanto (sa Vedranom sam tako do 3,5 godine pa sam onda presao na hrvatski - mozda sam trebao malo duze da to bolje utvrdimo - a sad sa Zrinkom) i iskustva su definitivno pozitivna.

----------


## Mamasita

Hvala tatek!  :Smile:

----------


## tatek

> Hvala tatek!


Molim, molim, drago mi je pomoci!

Ako mogu jos nekako pomoci savjetom vezano uz Bec i zivot u njemu, samo pitaj (moze i na mail ili IM). Bec je vrlo ugodan grad za zivot, sa fenomenalnim javnim prijevozom, puno biciklistickih staza i djecjih igralista, jakim kulturnim zivotom za svakoga, a Austrija je generalno vrlo user friendly drzava (nepoznavanje njemackog moze ponegdje biti problem, ali ne preveliki) sa lijepom prirodom.
No, svi oni stereotipi o zatvorenim austrijancima su uglavnom istiniti i o tome bih mogao pisati romane tako da sam se ja u tih 6 godina uglavnom druzio sa strancima - najvise spanjolcima, slovacima, poljacima, nijemcima, skandinavcima ... 

Prvi put sam pozvan kod nekog austrijanca u kucu mjesec dana prije mog povratka u HR, dakle nakon skoro 6 godina. Za usporedbu, dok sam zivio u Svedskoj, u 6 mjeseci sam bio vec doma kod nekoliko kolega s posla.

Isto tako, birokracija  nekad zna biti zamorna. 

Usput, mogu preporuciti jednu kvalitetnu skolu njemackog koja se specijalizirala za poducavanje stranaca i gaji solidan multi-kulti pristup.
Puno srece!

----------


## Mamasita

Tatek, hvala još jednom...

Za sada još nemam pitanja. Mi smo u kontaktu s relocation agentom koji će nam srediti svu papirologiju, pronaći stan, odvesti nas na orientation tour po gradu i okolici i uglavnom nam sve pokazati i pomoći oko snalaženja u početku. :D 

No ja bih ti se u svakom slučaju, ako može, javila za pokoji dodatni savjet ili preporuku kad to sve obavimo.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

[quote="seni"]evo jos jedne mame cije dijete nema problema sa bilingualnoscu.
meni se nekako cini da to jako puno ovisi o djetetu.


Potpisujem Seni !Moj stariji sin je odrastao od rodjenja uz hrvatski i njemacki,a kada je krenuo u vrtic ucio je tamo i engleski,sto je nastavljeno i kada je krenuo u skolu.Tako isto mislim da pocnem i sa Filipom.
 :Smile:

----------


## tatek

> Tatek, hvala još jednom...
> 
> Za sada još nemam pitanja. Mi smo u kontaktu s relocation agentom koji će nam srediti svu papirologiju, pronaći stan, odvesti nas na orientation tour po gradu i okolici i uglavnom nam sve pokazati i pomoći oko snalaženja u početku. :D 
> 
> No ja bih ti se u svakom slučaju, ako može, javila za pokoji dodatni savjet ili preporuku kad to sve obavimo.


Naravno, nema frke!

Meni je Bec ostao u lijepoj uspomeni i to dobrim dijelom i zbog stvari, mjesta i ljudi koje turisti i ljudi koji ne vole "ceprkanje" u srce i duh grada ne vide. 
Ako imate interesa za planinarenje i bicikl, ima tamo u okolici vrlo lijepih brda i krajeva za bicikliranje - sto se toga tice, isto imam dobrih hintova.

----------


## Sanja

> No, svi oni stereotipi o zatvorenim austrijancima su uglavnom istiniti i o tome bih mogao pisati romane tako da sam se ja u tih 6 godina uglavnom druzio sa strancima - najvise spanjolcima, slovacima, poljacima, nijemcima, skandinavcima ...


Nemoj nam plašiti Mamasitu  :Wink:  , mislim da ne treba generalizirati.

Ja sam se jako brzo skompala s Austrijancima i redovito sam pozivana u njihove kuće, na tulume, večere i ostala druženja, kao i mm.

Naravno, imamo i puno frendova stranaca i fakat mi se ne čini da to ima bilo kakve veze s nacionalnošću. No, Austrijance općenito govoreći nikako ne bih nazvala zatvorenima.

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> No, svi oni stereotipi o zatvorenim austrijancima su uglavnom istiniti i o tome bih mogao pisati romane tako da sam se ja u tih 6 godina uglavnom druzio sa strancima - najvise spanjolcima, slovacima, poljacima, nijemcima, skandinavcima ...
> 
> 
> Nemoj nam plašiti Mamasitu  , mislim da ne treba generalizirati.
> 
> Ja sam se jako brzo skompala s Austrijancima i redovito sam pozivana u njihove kuće, na tulume, večere i ostala druženja, kao i mm.
> ...


Hm ...  :/ 

Moja iskustva iz 6 godina proboravljenih tamo su drugacija i razlikuju se barem za 50% od drugih zemalja u kojima sam proboravio nesto vise vremena (Svedska, Spanjolska, Kina, a mislim da bi tu mogao ubrojiti i neke druge evropske zemlje).

Naravno, ako napiknes pravog covjeka koji ce ti otvoriti vrata dalje u drustvo tad je to OK, no inace ... ja sam imao najljepsa iskustva sa npr. domarima pl. domova kad sam dosao sam prenociti (jer povremeno nisam imao s kime otici na izlet   :Sad:  ). A ono sto me je najvise nerviralo je bila ekipa iz firme (vidi mi mail za ime firme, stalno sam u istoj firmi) - isli smo na rucak zajedno iz dana u dan i znao je proci po citav rucak da nije palo vise od 50 rijeci (naravno, uglavnom mojih). I tako, uz neke manje izmjene 6 godina (a odjel je imao 30-40 ljudi, znaci nije se radilo o zatucanih 4-5 ljudi) ... naravno da sam se onda druzio sa spanjolcima, slovacima, nijemcima, svedjanima itd).
Priznajem, da je ekipa u firmi bila normalnija tad bi i moja ocjena bila puno povoljnija ..

No, nakon svega i ovih 5 godina nakon povratka u HR sam jos uvijek u kontaktu sa tri austrijske obitelji, jedna upoznata (ipak) preko posla, druga preko esperanta, a treca preko jedne nase iseljenice. I posjecujemo se kad stignemo.

BTW, sestra mi zivi u NL dosta godina (radi u istoj firmi kao i ja) i njena iskustva su uglavnom povoljna.

----------


## tatek

> tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> No, svi oni stereotipi o zatvorenim austrijancima su uglavnom istiniti i o tome bih mogao pisati romane tako da sam se ja u tih 6 godina uglavnom druzio sa strancima - najvise spanjolcima, slovacima, poljacima, nijemcima, skandinavcima ...
> 
> 
> Nemoj nam plašiti Mamasitu  , mislim da ne treba generalizirati.
> 
> Ja sam se jako brzo skompala s Austrijancima i redovito sam pozivana u njihove kuće, na tulume, večere i ostala druženja, kao i mm.
> ...


Zaboravih reci da ne mislim da ta zatvorenost austrijanaca ima veze s mojom nacionalnoscu - bili su slicni i prema svedjanima, spanjolcima, slovacima, poljacima ... ma, dalo bi se tu pisati eseje o austrijancima.   :Wink:

----------


## Sanja

tatek, ja nemam iskustva sa životom u toliko država kao ti, zapravo, svugdje sam bila maksimalno par mjeseci u komadu, a samo u dvije zaista dugo, pa se ne bih usuđivala uspoređivati bilo koju državu s te dvije - Hrvatskom (u kojoj sam živjela veći dio života) i Austrijom (u kojoj mi upravo teče peta godina).

Evo, imamo sasvim suprotna iskustva, što drugo reći? Vjerojatno smo naletjeli na različite ljude ili se u startu postavili drugačije, pa stoga i bili drugačije prihvaćeni.  :Smile:  

Recimo, mm-u je ovo tek druga godina života u Beču i odlično se snašao. Ima više prijatelja Austrijanaca nego stranaca i, imajući na umu i moje prijatelje od prije, vodimo najnormalniji društveni život i ne osjećamo se kao _Ausländeri._

----------


## tatek

> tatek, ja nemam iskustva sa životom u toliko država kao ti, zapravo, svugdje sam bila maksimalno par mjeseci u komadu, a samo u dvije zaista dugo, pa se ne bih usuđivala uspoređivati bilo koju državu s te dvije - Hrvatskom (u kojoj sam živjela veći dio života) i Austrijom (u kojoj mi upravo teče peta godina).
> 
> Evo, imamo sasvim suprotna iskustva, što drugo reći? Vjerojatno smo naletjeli na različite ljude ili se u startu postavili drugačije, pa stoga i bili drugačije prihvaćeni.  
> 
> Recimo, mm-u je ovo tek druga godina života u Beču i odlično se snašao. Ima više prijatelja Austrijanaca nego stranaca i, imajući na umu i moje prijatelje od prije, vodimo najnormalniji društveni život i ne osjećamo se kao _Ausländeri._


Drago mi je da imate dobra iskustva.
Austrija je inace lijepa i ugodna zemlja za zivot i da nije bilo te zatvorenosti (kao sto rekoh, ponajvise ekipe na poslu) i problema sa administracijom zaista ne bih imao prituzbi.
KAj se tice admninistracije/birokracije, stanje je bilo bitno bolje iz godine u godinu, no na pocetku je bilo koma.
Kad sam se doseljavao u Austriju '94 godine (to su bile godine izbjeglica iz BiH i promjene imigracijske politike u Austriji) cekao sam godinu dana na rjesavanje boravisne i radne dozvole (sva sreca da je firma imala strpljenja cekati toliko) i dvaput su mi gubili sve dokumente (jedan set je pronadjen nakon 4 godine!). Tretman kod prijava boravka je isto bio na razini maltene prijema gubavaca (iako sam dipl. ing. sto kod njih koji vole titule puno znaci). No, poslije su se stvari drasticno poboljsavale i 2000. godine je sve vec bilo na zaista visokoj razini.
Imao sam jos problema i sa nalazenjem stana jer su mi kao strancu obicno zeljeli iznajmiti samo pajzlove (ako vec nisu odmah spustili slusalicu na spomen imena), a ne normalne stanove i placao sam cijenu cca 30% vecu nego austrijanci. No, nakon duzih trazenja (firma tu nije zeljela pomoci nego sam to radio sam) sam obicno ipak nasao sto mi je trebalo. 

No, kao sto rekoh, sad su stvari ipak bitno drugacije, vise nema rata i ratnih izbjeglica sa ovih prostora,  a i njihova se administracija vrlo poboljsala.

Nego, odosmo mi u off-topic, dosta o ovoj temi, barem preko foruma (moze mailom ako bude upita, komentara itd).   :Wink:

----------


## Mamasita

Nadam se da će naša iskustva s Austrijancima biti pozitivna.  :Wink:  

 A sad, da se ja malo vratim na topic...
Šta kažete na ovu ideju: 
Dakle MM će se malcu, kad u komunikaciji sudjeluju samo njih dvojica  obračati na rumunjskom, ja u istom slučaju na hrvatskom, a kada u komunikaciji sudjelujemo svi zajedno govorit ćemo engleski ( MM i ja ni nemožemo međusobno komunicirati ni na jednom jeziku osim engleskog )
Mislite li da su to dovoljno odvojene sheme za malca, ili ipak zbunjujuće?

----------


## tatek

> Nadam se da će naša iskustva s Austrijancima biti pozitivna.  
> 
>  A sad, da se ja malo vratim na topic...
> Šta kažete na ovu ideju: 
> Dakle MM će se malcu, kad u komunikaciji sudjeluju samo njih dvojica  obračati na rumunjskom, ja u istom slučaju na hrvatskom, a kada u komunikaciji sudjelujemo svi zajedno govorit ćemo engleski ( MM i ja ni nemožemo međusobno komunicirati ni na jednom jeziku osim engleskog )
> Mislite li da su to dovoljno odvojene sheme za malca, ili ipak zbunjujuće?


Meni se to cini OK, i dapace, kao jedina razumna mogucnost.

Pretpostavljam da ce malac imati tu i tamo mogucnost popricati sa baka i djedovima i prijateljima ponesto na hrvatskom i rumunjskom.

Nisma bas pratio pozorno diskusiju - koliko mali ima godina? Jer, sigurno ce ga zapljusnuti bar malo i njemacki.

----------


## Mamasita

Ma tek mu je osam mjeseci... teško da će ga pogodit njemački, pogotovo stoga što tamo, najvjerojatnije ne ostajemo duže od godinu - dvije.

----------


## tatek

> Nadam se da će naša iskustva s Austrijancima biti pozitivna.  
> 
>  A sad, da se ja malo vratim na topic...
> Šta kažete na ovu ideju: 
> Dakle MM će se malcu, kad u komunikaciji sudjeluju samo njih dvojica  obračati na rumunjskom, ja u istom slučaju na hrvatskom, a kada u komunikaciji sudjelujemo svi zajedno govorit ćemo engleski ( MM i ja ni nemožemo međusobno komunicirati ni na jednom jeziku osim engleskog )
> Mislite li da su to dovoljno odvojene sheme za malca, ili ipak zbunjujuće?


Meni se to cini OK, i dapace, kao jedina razumna mogucnost.

Pretpostavljam da ce malac imati tu i tamo mogucnost popricati sa baka i djedovima i prijateljima ponesto na hrvatskom i rumunjskom.

Nisma bas pratio pozorno diskusiju - koliko mali ima godina? Jer, sigurno ce ga zapljusnuti bar malo i njemacki.

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nadam se da će naša iskustva s Austrijancima biti pozitivna.  
> 
>  A sad, da se ja malo vratim na topic...
> Šta kažete na ovu ideju: 
> Dakle MM će se malcu, kad u komunikaciji sudjeluju samo njih dvojica  obračati na rumunjskom, ja u istom slučaju na hrvatskom, a kada u komunikaciji sudjelujemo svi zajedno govorit ćemo engleski ( MM i ja ni nemožemo međusobno komunicirati ni na jednom jeziku osim engleskog )
> Mislite li da su to dovoljno odvojene sheme za malca, ili ipak zbunjujuće?
> ...


 :? 




> Ma tek mu je osam mjeseci... teško da će ga pogodit njemački, pogotovo stoga što tamo, najvjerojatnije ne ostajemo duže od godinu - dvije.

----------


## tatek

Sorry, mamasita, zabunom je izletio dupli post ...   :Embarassed:  
Izgleda da sam zabunom stisnuo "back" na rodinoj stranici umjesto neceg drugog na nekoj drugoj. Tak je to kad covjek ima istovremeno x prozora otvorenih na PC-iju ...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ancica

Ja bih rekla da je bolje da je po jedan jezik po roditelju.  Ovako, kako cete odvojiti vrijeme kad ste sami s njim, a kad ste svi zajedno?  Sto ako netko izade iz sobe na pet minuta pa se vrati?  Ili pricas s malim na hrvatskom pol sata i onda uleti tata u sobu i odmah se presaltas na engleski?  A nekad i ne. 

U jednom trenutku mama trazi od djeteta da kaze "mlijeko" a nakon pet minuta to se mijenja u "milk"?

Meni se to ne cini kao prejasna granica za dijete a i vi ste podlozniji lapsusima.  Multilingualno odgajanje djece zahtijeva dostatan napor i to od strane roditelja jer je dosljednost u pocetku tesko postici a i kasnije se ulaze stanovit trud da se nastavi.

Dijete se nece zbuniti ako vi medusobno pricate na engleskom.  A vi cete jedan od drugoga s vremenom nauciti i osnove vasih materinjih jezika pa ce svaki od vas razumjeti ono sto drugi roditelj govori djetetu iako ne govori na engleskom.

----------


## Mamasita

Hm, da, i mislila sam da to možda ne bi bila dovoljno jasno određena granica. 
No s druge strane, pročitala sam nedavno u jednoj knjizi ( "Jezik i govor", zaboravila tko je autor ) da nikako nije dobro da dijete ne razumije o čemu pričaju mama i tata. U knjizi, naravno nije objašnjeno zašto to nikako nije dobro, pa sam malo razmislila i sama došla do zaključka da bi to stvarno moglo biti tako. Ni ja se ne osjećam dobro i ugodno kad ljudi s kojima sam duže vremena u društvu govore jezikom koji ja ne razumijem, a kako li tek mora biti malom djtetu čiji roditelji svaki dan govore jezikom koji ono ne razumije...
Ne znam.....možda kad smo u kući hrvatski i rumunjski, a vani uvijek engleski. Možda je to malo jasnija granica. Tu ne bi došlo do te mlijeko pa milk situacije...

----------


## Ancica

On ce razumjeti engleski s vremenom, kao sto ce isto tek s vremenom naucit razumjeti hrvatski i rumunjski.  Jedino sto nece nauciti govoriti engleski dok ga ne pocne aktivno govoriti.

Nemoj se  bojati da vas nece razumjeti.  Ako je MM sa svojim ne-vise-u-fazi-razvijanja-mozgom mogao nauciti razumjeti sve o cemu pricam s djecom na hrvatskom, onda ce to visestruko lakse moci i tvoj malac.

----------


## snorki

meni je najgore kad djeca podju, primjerice njemacku rijec, provlacit kroz "nase" padeze  :Laughing:  
Hajde sto to djeca rade, ali i odrasli. 
Tipa keller- odnesi ovo u kelu  :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

A ulovim se i ja cesto  :Laughing:   Al to ti je prirodno.  Samo covjek treba pazit da kad se ulovi da se ispravi. Ak ne, onda se sve pretvori u kupus.

Sjecam se ja kad sam nekad davno bila kod rodaka u Kanzasu i posli oni meni nesto objasnjavat da "kad su se mufali da..."  a ja pojma nemam o cemu oni pricaju.  Valjda su mi pet put ponovili taj "mufali" da bi se na kraju ispostavilo da misle ala "muvali" odnosno "preselili".  Al jos uvijek odvalim kad se sjetim te scene.

A i dobro sam se nasmijala kad sam prvi put skuzila da sam krenula njihovim stopama, kad sam pricajuci frendici rekla da sam "kancelirala karte" iliti otkazala.

I onda prije par godina hodamo mi po zooloskom vrtu, Petra ode na WC i nakon sto je obavila svoje veli "mama, ti flashiraj!" i rekla ja, evo pocinje  :Laughing:

----------


## snorki

Dosla komsinica kod mene i kaze "vidi Samija sto glocenuje u plafon"  :Laughing:  
ili,
Idemo mi da ispusimo cigaru, pa cemo se curiknut  :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

E, snorki, ja pretpostavljam da si je ti razumjela.  Al ja to nista ne razumijem  :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

Aaaaa, skuzila sam "curiknut", za odvalit!

----------


## snorki

glotzen - buljiti
glocenuje-bulji  :Grin:

----------


## Elly

> I onda prije par godina hodamo mi po zooloskom vrtu, Petra ode na WC i nakon sto je obavila svoje veli "mama, ti flashiraj!" i rekla ja, evo pocinje


Ja sam bas jucer dobila porciju: govorim joj na talijanskom da mi da rukicu, a ona meni: "Necu dame la mano"  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: .

E sad ima 26 mjeseci i primjetila sam da se bez problema presaltava sa jezika na jezik, bilo da se radi o hrvatskom, talijanskom ili engleskom.
Npr., odveli smo baku (koja ne govori talijanski) u shopping u Italiju i E je cijelo vrijeme s njom u autu i po ducanima pricala hrvatski. Ali, kad je od blagajnika dobila pokloncic, bez problema je (iako je 5 sekundi prije toga s bakom pricala hrvatski) njemu rekla: "Gaaazie!"  :Laughing: , odnosno - presaltala se na talijanski. 

Ono sto kod nje primjecujem je da nas sve razumije, na bilo kojem od ta tri jezika mi pricamo. Koji puta pomijesa (kao sto sam gore i opisala) pa kombinira, nekada vidim da trazi rijec ali ju ne nalazi pa mi odgovori na drugom jeziku, ali uvijek odgovori tocno ono sto ju pitas. 
Koliko ja vidim, zasad nije nimalo jezicno zbunjena, i na sva tri jezika vrlo dobro zna sto hoce!  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mamasita

> A i dobro sam se nasmijala kad sam prvi put skuzila da sam krenula njihovim stopama, kad sam pricajuci frendici rekla da sam "kancelirala karte" iliti otkazala.
> 
> I onda prije par godina hodamo mi po zooloskom vrtu, Petra ode na WC i nakon sto je obavila svoje veli "mama, ti flashiraj!" i rekla ja, evo pocinje


I ja se često "zakupusam".....kažem kako idem "čekirat" šta ima novo na forumu (naravno, obavezno se loginiram   :Grin:  ) i sl.
A MM u zadnje vrijeme, kako je počeo učiti hrvatski, ima stvarno bisernih rečenica, kao što su "Gledam krtani film i baš me fucking briga" - htio je reći kako on voli gledat crtiće i briga ga što će drugi misliti.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ako se hitno ne discipliniramo naše dijete govorit će nekakav grozan broken hrvatsko-engleski s primjesama rumunjskog + prostote na sva tri jezika kojima se MM razbacuje u slobodno vrijeme.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mamasita

> glocenuje-bulji


Joj, ovo me baš nasmijalo   :Laughing:

----------


## Sanja

> Ako se hitno ne discipliniramo naše dijete govorit će nekakav grozan broken hrvatsko-engleski s primjesama rumunjskog + prostote na sva tri jezika kojima se MM razbacuje u slobodno vrijeme.


Mamasita, nemoj se ljutiti, ali odvalila sam na ovo!

Iskreno, nemam pojma kako sve to riješiti, a da dijete ne bude zbunjeno i da ne počne upotrebljavati dva ili više jezika u istoj rečenici. Hm. Možda stvarno da napravite tu razliku u kući - izvan kuće, to mi se čini relativno logično.

Off topic - tatek, fakat mi je žao što si imao tako neugodna iskustva. Ja sam u Austriju prvi put doselila malo poslije tebe i istina je da im je u to doba trebalo sto godina (točnije: devet mjeseci) da mi izdaju vizu, ali za to vrijeme mi je kao službeni dokument vrijedila potvrda koju su mi izdali u veleposlanstvu u Zg i nisam imala nekih većih problema (zapravo nikakvih uopće). U Fremdenpolizei (u Burggasse, sigurno znaš) su uvijek bili jako ljubazni, kao i u Bezirkspolizei, gdje sam svake godine prijavljivala boravak. I imaš pravo, sad je sve drugačije, mi smo drugi put doselili u Austriju 2004., vizu smo dobili u roku od par dana (ne sjećam se točno, ali znam da je bilo manje od tjedan), a moram reći da nijednom nismo imali problema s traženjem smještaja (devedesetih sam živjela u studentskom domu, a sad u drugoj rundi imamo iznajmljen stan) niti se itko uzrujao kad je čuo da imamo pogansko slavensko prezime i strano državljanstvo. Zapravo ne mogu se sjetiti nikakvih poteškoća u svakodnevnom životu. Žao mi je što si ti prošao kroz sve to, sigurno ti nije bilo lako.

----------


## tridesetri

Trebala bih savijet za nasu situaciju koja je ovakva: 
M. je u trbuhu slusala engleski, roditi sam dosla u Zagreb, pa od rodjenja slusa hrvatski. Za nekih godinu dana se opet selimo na englesko govorno podrucje. M. ce tada imati 2-3 godine, dakle kretati u vrtic i ja bih htjela da do tada zna barem neke osnove engleskog, da ne bude bas totalno zbunjena selidbom.
Inace kad je M. imala nekih godinu dana, bile smo par tjedana u UK, gdje sam ja opet naravno govorila iskljucivo engleski, a i njoj se obracala na engleskom i cini mi se da je to nije smetalo niti je zbunjivalo.
Ja sam mislila poceti s njom doma govoriti engleski, s tim da bi s MM-om i dalje govorila na hrvatskom pred njom, a i vani bi govorila na hrvatskom, nemrem si zamisliti da  mo negdje vani u drustvu i da joj se obracam na engleskom, ne da mi se slusati komentare…
Inace je M. izuzetno napredna u govoru, ima godinu i pol, slaze recenice od 5 rijeci i bez problema, pravilno izgovara komplicirane cetveroslozne rijeci. Zna melodije i rijeci gomile pjesmica sto mi nekako upucuje na to da ima puno sluha i smisla za jezike, pa mi se cini zgodno poceti pomalo uvoditi taj drugi jezik. Jesam li u pravu? Kako da pocnem? Jutros sam joj se naprosto pocela obracati na engleskom i ona je djelovala kao da joj je to super zabavno, neke rijeci je i ponovila. Da li bi dakle bilo zbunjujuce da ja s njom govorim engleski ali smao kad smo same doma, a sve ostalo na hrvatskom?

----------


## Mamasita

Ja mislim da ti je bolje govoriti s malom stalno isključivo na engleskom.
Ne znam zašto te brine šta će netko komentirati. Važnije ti je naučiti dijete engleski i pomoći joj da se za godinu dana bolje snađe u novoj sredini.   :Wink:  
A ako ti je stvarno toliki bed.....ne znam, i mene brine da bi to, kod kuće jedan jezik - vani drugi, moglo biti zbunjujuće. Ali kod nas su u pitanju tri jezika pa je to ipak drukčije. Ustvari, mislim da bi to kod vas moglo funkcionirati sasvim dobro. Ali onda uvijek kod kuće govori engleski, ne samo kad ste same.

----------


## Freja

Kao lingvist s posebnim zanimanjem za učenje i usvajanje drugoga i stranoga jezika i mama dvojezičnoga djeteta, moram reći da se ne slažem s Tridesetri. Osim ako je Mamasiti engleski prvi jezik, što znači da ga govori bolje od hrvatskoga. Naime, istraživanja su pokazala da, osim u iznimnim situacijama, nije dobro da roditelji govore jezikom koji im nije prvi/materinski, jer to u mnogočemu stvara umjetne situacije. Ako je to već i nužno iz nekih razloga (npr. u kulturama u kojima se jedan od jezika smatra izrazito nepoželjnim ili kad roditelji nemaju podršku okoline i sl.), onda je važno biti dosljedan i drugim/stranim jezikom s djetetom govoriti UVIJEK, ne samo u nekim situacijama. Važno je načelo jedan roditelj - jedan jezik. Dakle, ako je Mamasiti nelagodno govoriti engleski kad su izvan kuće, onda engleski nije dobrar izbor. Umjesto da govori s djetetom engleski, može pjevati pjesmice, pa i čitati priče i na taj način omogućiti da njezino dijete bude izloženo tome jeziku barem na neki način. Ima tu još puno toga, o mnogim je stvarima već bilo riječi ovdje, a ja sad jurim na nastavu, pa eventualno mogu kasnije dopuniti bude li koga zanimalo. Sad ne stignem provjeriti ni tipfelere, pa me ispričajte...

----------


## tatek

> Trebala bih savijet za nasu situaciju koja je ovakva: 
> M. je u trbuhu slusala engleski, roditi sam dosla u Zagreb, pa od rodjenja slusa hrvatski. Za nekih godinu dana se opet selimo na englesko govorno podrucje. M. ce tada imati 2-3 godine, dakle kretati u vrtic i ja bih htjela da do tada zna barem neke osnove engleskog, da ne bude bas totalno zbunjena selidbom.
> Inace kad je M. imala nekih godinu dana, bile smo par tjedana u UK, gdje sam ja opet naravno govorila iskljucivo engleski, a i njoj se obracala na engleskom i cini mi se da je to nije smetalo niti je zbunjivalo.
> Ja sam mislila poceti s njom doma govoriti engleski, s tim da bi s MM-om i dalje govorila na hrvatskom pred njom, a i vani bi govorila na hrvatskom, nemrem si zamisliti da  mo negdje vani u drustvu i da joj se obracam na engleskom, ne da mi se slusati komentare…
> Inace je M. izuzetno napredna u govoru, ima godinu i pol, slaze recenice od 5 rijeci i bez problema, pravilno izgovara komplicirane cetveroslozne rijeci. Zna melodije i rijeci gomile pjesmica sto mi nekako upucuje na to da ima puno sluha i smisla za jezike, pa mi se cini zgodno poceti pomalo uvoditi taj drugi jezik. Jesam li u pravu? Kako da pocnem? Jutros sam joj se naprosto pocela obracati na engleskom i ona je djelovala kao da joj je to super zabavno, neke rijeci je i ponovila. Da li bi dakle bilo zbunjujuce da ja s njom govorim engleski ali smao kad smo same doma, a sve ostalo na hrvatskom?


tridesettri, ja sam isto za to da sa malom UVIJEK govoris engleski. Mislim da su druge varijante puno vise zbunjujuce za dijete.

Slazem se da nije lako govoriti sa djetetom jezik koji ti nije materinji - i ja govorim (sa Zrinkom)/govorio sam (sa Vedranom do njegove 3,5 godine) esperanto dok mi je materinji ipak hrvatski. Na pocetku su me malo smetale reakcije okoline (za engleski ne ocekuj toliko reakcija, no na esperanto je bilo svakakvih reakcija), no poslije mi je bilo sve ravno, cak mi je znalo biti zabavno u ducanu, posti i drugdje (naravno, i kod djedova i baka, u vrticu, kod prijatelja). Vjeruj mi, u tih 3,5 godine mislim da Vedranu nisam rekao vise od 50 rijeci hrvatskog, a i to samo zabunom. I prezivio sam.

Naravno, podrazumijevam da engleski govoris jako dobro.   :Wink:  

Sto se tice varijanti "u kuci ovaj jezik, a vani drugi" i slicnih, znam ljude koji su tako uvodili drugi jezik, ali efekat nije bio ne znam kakav. Klinci su naucili nesto jezika (iskljucivo pasivno), ali ne puno.

----------


## tridesetri

hvala svima na odgovorima i savjetima.

tatek, shvatila sam da je najbolje da onda uvijek govorim engleski, ali meni je to ipak nezgodno. jednostavno imam specificnu situaciju koja mi to onemogucava (da sad ne duljim s objasnjenjima), a i inace ima toliko stvari zbog kojih se osjecamo ko autsajderi i izdajice pocevski od ishrane, produzenog dojenja...uh jos nam samo engleski fali. nemojte me krivo shvatiti meni je dobrobit mog djeteta daleko ispred svega ali upravo zato, ne zelim da se m. stalno osjeca "drugacije".

freja cini mi se da si pobrkala mamsitu i mene...ali nema veze, ono sto bih te zeljela pitati s obzirom da si strucnjak u tom podrucju, kad kazes da onda radje "pjevam pjesmice i citam price na engleskom"...zar ne bih uz to jos mogla nekoliko sati dnevno i razgovarati s njom na engleskom? njoj se to naime jako svidja, voli kad joj se obracam na engleskom, ponavlja za mnom rijeci, cini mi se da je njoj to stos. 

netko je naime spomenuo da je vazno da se odredjeni jezik govori uvijek u nekoj istoj situaciji. dakle nisam mislila brkati ta dva jezika u smislu recenicu zapoceti na hrvatskom, a zavrsiti je na engleskom, nego zaista doslijedno kad sam s njom sama doma govoriti uvijek i iskljucivo na engleskom. 

jos jednom napominjem da m. nije klasican primjer za svoju dob, vec je izrazito napredna u govoru pa joj se takvi izazovi svidjaju. ali naravno mozda smo ja i moja intuicija ipak u krivu, mozda joj to ipak moze stetiti, zato i pitam vas...

ja zapravo mislim da bi idealno rijesenje za nasu situaciju bilo da ide u engleski ili americki vrtic ali sto cu kad toga nema u zagrebu za njezin uzrast.

----------


## tatek

> hvala svima na odgovorima i savjetima.
> 
> tatek, shvatila sam da je najbolje da onda uvijek govorim engleski, ali meni je to ipak nezgodno. jednostavno imam specificnu situaciju koja mi to onemogucava (da sad ne duljim s objasnjenjima), a i inace ima toliko stvari zbog kojih se osjecamo ko autsajderi i izdajice pocevski od ishrane, produzenog dojenja...uh jos nam samo engleski fali. nemojte me krivo shvatiti meni je dobrobit mog djeteta daleko ispred svega ali upravo zato, ne zelim da se m. stalno osjeca "drugacije".


Mislim da se covjek rjesava puno zivotnih problema kad shvati da "drugaciji" niposto nema negativnu konotaciju (ma sto drugi misli o tome), vec cesto bas pozitivnu.

Ne bi vjerovala u koliko se ja podrucja osjecam "drugacije" (da pocnemo samo od toga da sam jedan od rijetkih tata na Forumu ...   :Wink:  ) i sve to me je smetalo dugo vremena dok nisam skuzio da mi je to u stvari prednost.

A kakve to iam veze sa ovom temom? Takve da odmalena djecu ucimo da je biti "drugaciji" sasvim OK. Ako to usvoje, zivot ce im biti puuuuno laksi. 
Ja mislim da smo MZ i ja uputili Vedrana bas tim putem (i on se dosta izdvaja iz svoje okoline npr. u vrticu) i nemam osjecaj da se on zbog tih Razlika lose osjeca ... a znamo svi kako klinci mogu biti okrutni prema razlicitima, osobito ako se ti "razliciti" ne znaju nositi sa svojim razlikama.

OK, odoh ja off-topic.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tridesetri

> Mislim da se covjek rjesava puno zivotnih problema kad shvati da "drugaciji" niposto nema negativnu konotaciju (ma sto drugi misli o tome), vec cesto bas pozitivnu.
> 
> Ne bi vjerovala u koliko se ja podrucja osjecam "drugacije" (da pocnemo samo od toga da sam jedan od rijetkih tata na Forumu ...   ) i sve to me je smetalo dugo vremena dok nisam skuzio da mi je to u stvari prednost.
> 
> A kakve to iam veze sa ovom temom? Takve da odmalena djecu ucimo da je biti "drugaciji" sasvim OK. Ako to usvoje, zivot ce im biti puuuuno laksi. 
> Ja mislim da smo MZ i ja uputili Vedrana bas tim putem (i on se dosta izdvaja iz svoje okoline npr. u vrticu) i nemam osjecaj da se on zbog tih Razlika lose osjeca ... a znamo svi kako klinci mogu biti okrutni prema razlicitima, osobito ako se ti "razliciti" ne znaju nositi sa svojim razlikama.
> 
> OK, odoh ja off-topic.


lijepo receno tatek, nema sto...samo mislim da ce mi za prihvacanje moje i nase "drukcijosti" trebati vise vremena i pomoc strucnija od ove na forumu   :Laughing:  
"da klinci mogu biti okrutni prema razlicitima" sam se vec osvjedocila i trudit cu se da naucim m. da se s tim nosi te da bude ponosna na svoje "razlike". samo ona je zasad jos premala da bi to razumjela tek joj je godinu i pol

----------


## Lilly

> hvala svima na odgovorima i savjetima.
> 
> tatek, shvatila sam da je najbolje da onda uvijek govorim engleski, ali meni je to ipak nezgodno. jednostavno imam specificnu situaciju koja mi to onemogucava (da sad ne duljim s objasnjenjima), a i inace ima toliko stvari zbog kojih se osjecamo ko autsajderi i izdajice pocevski od ishrane, produzenog dojenja...uh jos nam samo engleski fali. nemojte me krivo shvatiti meni je dobrobit mog djeteta daleko ispred svega ali upravo zato, ne zelim da se m. stalno osjeca "drugacije".
> 
> freja cini mi se da si pobrkala mamsitu i mene...ali nema veze, ono sto bih te zeljela pitati s obzirom da si strucnjak u tom podrucju, kad kazes da onda radje "pjevam pjesmice i citam price na engleskom"...zar ne bih uz to jos mogla nekoliko sati dnevno i razgovarati s njom na engleskom? njoj se to naime jako svidja, voli kad joj se obracam na engleskom, ponavlja za mnom rijeci, cini mi se da je njoj to stos. 
> 
> netko je naime spomenuo da je vazno da se odredjeni jezik govori uvijek u nekoj istoj situaciji. dakle nisam mislila brkati ta dva jezika u smislu recenicu zapoceti na hrvatskom, a zavrsiti je na engleskom, nego zaista doslijedno kad sam s njom sama doma govoriti uvijek i iskljucivo na engleskom. 
> 
> jos jednom napominjem da m. nije klasican primjer za svoju dob, vec je izrazito napredna u govoru pa joj se takvi izazovi svidjaju. ali naravno mozda smo ja i moja intuicija ipak u krivu, mozda joj to ipak moze stetiti, zato i pitam vas...
> ...



Nemoj sumnjati u svoju intuiciju. Pocni, probaj, vidi kako ide, osluskuj sta se desava sa ta dva jezika, mjesa li ih, zbunjuje li ju...

----------


## Mamasita

> a i inace ima toliko stvari zbog kojih se osjecamo ko autsajderi i izdajice pocevski od ishrane, produzenog dojenja...uh jos nam samo engleski fali. nemojte me krivo shvatiti meni je dobrobit mog djeteta daleko ispred svega ali upravo zato, ne zelim da se m. stalno osjeca "drugacije".


Meni se čini da je ovdje problem što se ti osjećaš kao autsajder i izdajica...a ne znam zašto, čini mi se da nemaš razloga.
A curka ti je još malena, kao što si i sama rekla, tek joj je godinu i pol i sigurno da se ona neće osjećati različitom, iako ne kužim što je uopće loše u tome i da se osjeća različitom zato što govori jezik koji druga djeca možda ne govore. Čisto sumnjam da bi djeca mogla biti okrutna prema njoj zato što govori engleski, naprotiv, iz vlastitog iskustva, čini mi se da djeca baš respektiraju djete koje zna govoriti na nekom stranom jeziku.  :Wink:

----------


## Mamasita

> Važno je načelo jedan roditelj - jedan jezik. Dakle, ako je Mamasiti nelagodno govoriti engleski kad su izvan kuće, onda engleski nije dobrar izbor. Umjesto da govori s djetetom engleski, može pjevati pjesmice, pa i čitati priče i na taj način omogućiti da njezino dijete bude izloženo tome jeziku barem na neki način. Ima tu još puno toga, o mnogim je stvarima već bilo riječi ovdje, a ja sad jurim na nastavu, pa eventualno mogu kasnije dopuniti bude li koga zanimalo. Sad ne stignem provjeriti ni tipfelere, pa me ispričajte...


Meni svakako nije nelagodno govoriti engleski, to ide za tridesetri...  :Wink:  
Freja, kao stručnjaka, zamolila bih te odgovor na ovo pitanje:
MM s našim djetetom govori na rumunjskom, ja na hrvatskom, a međusobno (MM i ja) razgovaramo na engleskom. Da li da dijete još dodatno učimo taj engleski i na koji način, ili će ga pomalo naučiti slušajuči nas?

----------


## Freja

Najprije isprika Mamasiti i Tridesetri ako sam im pobrkala imena. Događa se. Pisala sam na brzinu, a znala sam ako ne odgovorim odmah, da cu vjerojatno na to zaboraviti ili neću stići. 
I da se odmah ogradim, ovo št slijedi, odnosi se samo na situacije kad mama govori jezik koji je i njoj strani u zemlji u kojoj taj jezik nije većinski jezik. Važno je to znati jer je na ovome forumu bilo i puno drugačijih priča i mnoge se ne mogu poistovjećivati. U dvojezičnosti važne su i vrlo male razlike (npr. kako govore djedovi i bake, kakav je djetetov odnos s osobama koje govore određeni jezik, kako se okolina odnosi prema tome jeziku i sl.) 
Dakle, ništa zapravo ne može ozbiljno škoditi. To su male spužvice koje puno toga mogu podnijeti. Možete pokušati što god želite. Pitanje je hoće li koristiti. A ako ne koristi, čemu se s time gnjaviti. Jer svatko tko je probao, zna da je teško držati jezike odvojenima, a pogotovo u situaciji kad vam samima zapravo nije najprirodnije govoriti strani/drugi jezik. 
Razlika je između čitanja i pjevanja što ne zahtijeva od djeteta "aktivnu" uporabu jezika. Ono će ponavljati i naučiti te priče i pjesmice, ali to nije isto kao i jezična proizvodnja, dakle, samostalno stvaranje rečenica. No, može joj pomoći tako što će već sada biti izložena stranom jeziku i to joj omogućava da ga kasnije brže i lakše uči, pogotovo što se tiče izgovora. Naravno, pri tome je jako važno kakav je vaš izgovor. Jer ako ste vi jedina osoba od koje dijete čuje engleski (ne ubrajaju se televizija i sl.), kakav je vaš, takav će najvjerojatnije biti i djetetov izgovor (ne vrijedi onda kad okolina govori tim jezikom).
S time u sladu, naravno da engleski možete pretvoriti u neku vasu igru. Ali nek vam to bude igra bez ikakvih opterećenja. 
Ima još jedna stvar na koju sam posebno osjetljiva kad je riječ o mamama (ne toliko tatama; priznjem da se tu pomalo priklanjam stereotipima) koje pokušavaju s djecom govoriti jezik koji im nije prvi i/ili materinski. Naime, osim i ako i sami niste pravi dvojezičar s približnom jezičnom kompetencijom u oba jezika (a čak i tada je upitno), nikada ne možete na stranom jeziku biti toliko topli, nježni i prisni sa svojim djetetom kao na jeziku koji vam je prvi. Samo na prvome jeziku znate tepati i govoriti djeci bliskim jezikom i sve drugo su samo blijede kopije toga. U literaturi se taj jezik naziva maminski i svojstven je upravo mamama (premda ima i iznimaka) i njihovom govoru na prvome jeziku. Kad kažem tepanje, tu ne mislim na uporabu dječjih, iskrivljenih riječi nego na drugačiju boju i visinu glasa, brzinu govora, česta ponavljanja itd.
U cijeloj priči postoji još jedan mali problemčić. Kaže literatura da je najgore od svega u dvojezičnim situacijama miješati dva principa. Treba se odlučiti ili za jedan roditelj-jedan jezik (preporuča se) ili za jedna situacija - jedan jezik (manje prihvaćeno). Naravno da uvijek možete naći primjere u praksi gdje je bilo drugačije od pravila, a da su djeca "sasvim dobro ispala", međutom, ovo su sve preporuke kako dobiti ono najbolje od dvojezičnosti (uz što manje problema, iako su se mnogi uvjerili da je dvojezični odgoj sve više nego jednostavan).
I sad još odgovor Mamasiti. Situacija kakvu opisujete je više nego idilična. Samo pokušajte biti dosljedni. Za potpun odgovor nedostaje mi podatak gdje živiti, ali recimo da ste u Hrvatskoj. U tom slučaju, rekla bih da formalno učenje engleskoga nikako neće škoditi, jer očito vas dvoje niste izvorni govornici engleskoga. S druge strane, ne trebate ni žuriti, jer će vaše dijete stvarno puno naučiti od vas (barem pasivno) i dugo će biti ispred jezdnojezičnih vršnjaka. Možete čekati i do škole, pa nek uči engleski kad i ostala djeca, a u 1. razredu umjesto engleskoga možete, ako postoji mogućnost, izabrati neki drugi strani jezik (praksa pokazuje da je višejezična djeca laške uče i usvajaju nove jezike, pa im ni četiri jezika nisu problem).
Kratko za kraj, što god odabrali, morate znati da u određenoj dobi djeca stvarno miješaju jezike. Kod neki traje duže, kod nekih kraće. To je najteže vrijeme za roditelje, posebno za bake i djedove i okolinu. Ali ne treba popustiti pritiscima, jer se stvari na kraju poslože, obično još prije polaska u školu.
Nadam se da sam odgovorila na pitanja. Ovo je neiscrpna tema o kojoj bih ja mogla još dugo pisati, ali možda nisam svima zanimljiva pa bolje da sad stanem.

----------


## Mamasita

> Za potpun odgovor nedostaje mi podatak gdje živiti, ali recimo da ste u Hrvatskoj. U tom slučaju, rekla bih da formalno učenje engleskoga nikako neće škoditi, jer očito vas dvoje niste izvorni govornici engleskoga.


Uskoro selimo u Austriju, gdje čemo živjeti sljedećih godinu-dvije dana.
Nakon toga, obzirom na prirodu posla MM-a, tko zna kamo opet selimo. :/  Da li bi onda u ovom slučaju to formalno učenje engleskog štetilo. Napominjem da namjeravam biti kod kuće s djetetom, tako da će mu kontakt s njemačkom okolinom biti minimalan.

----------


## Freja

To je stvarno specifična situacija. Neće škoditi formalna nastava engleskoga. Tim više, što kako god okrenete i gdje god bili, engleski je jezik koji će prije ili kasnije učiti formalno tijekom školovanja. Budući da ćete teško naći hrvatske ili rumunjske igraonice u Austriji (premda ni to nije nemoguće), a da engleskih ima posvuda, ne vidim ništa loše u tome da su uključite u njihov rad. Dobro će doći i Vama i djetetu da ste povremeno izvan kuće, a u društvu. U takvim okolnostima smijete čak s djetetom govoriti engleski, jer je ograničen na specifično okruženje igraonice (mislim na igraonice u kojima su mame s djecom) i dijete će to tako prihvatiti. 
Možete mi se javiti i na PP ako imate još pitanja. Nadam se da ću znati pomoći.

----------


## Mamasita

Hvala Freja   :Smile:

----------


## Freja

Nema na čemu. Zadovoljstvo mi je pomoći ako mogu. 
Možda još samo mali detaljčić koji mi je promakao - ne zaboravite da je svako dijete različito. Djetetova osobnost važan je čimbenik i u dvojezičnosti i o tome može mnogo toga ovisiti (neka će djeca pružati jak otpor prema manjinskome jeziku, drugoj će to biti vrhunska zabava).

I, kad sam već opet oduzela prostora, ponavljam jedno svoje ranije pitanje: postoji li neka obitelj s englesko-hrvatskom kombinacijom u Zagrebu koja, kao i mi, priželjkuje malo više druženja na engleskome? Naime, David govori engleski samo s tatom tako da mu je hrvatski već sada daleko jači, pa bismo htjeli poraditi na tome. A još ako je taj engleski autralski engleski...  :Shock: ) Mi čekamo!

----------


## Freja

Nema na čemu. Zadovoljstvo mi je pomoći ako mogu. 
Možda još samo mali detaljčić koji mi je promakao - ne zaboravite da je svako dijete različito. Djetetova osobnost važan je čimbenik i u dvojezičnosti i o tome može mnogo toga ovisiti (neka će djeca pružati jak otpor prema manjinskome jeziku, drugoj će to biti vrhunska zabava).

I, kad sam već opet oduzela prostora, ponavljam jedno svoje ranije pitanje: postoji li neka obitelj s englesko-hrvatskom kombinacijom u Zagrebu koja, kao i mi, priželjkuje malo više druženja na engleskome? Naime, David govori engleski samo s tatom tako da mu je hrvatski već sada daleko jači, pa bismo htjeli poraditi na tome. A još ako je taj engleski autralski engleski...     :Love:   Mi čekamo!

----------


## tatek

> lijepo receno tatek, nema sto...samo mislim da ce mi za prihvacanje moje i nase "drukcijosti" trebati vise vremena i pomoc strucnija od ove na forumu   
> "da klinci mogu biti okrutni prema razlicitima" sam se vec osvjedocila i trudit cu se da naucim m. da se s tim nosi te da bude ponosna na svoje "razlike". samo ona je zasad jos premala da bi to razumjela tek joj je godinu i pol


OK, tebi ce mozda pomoc i trebati (iako ne nuzno), no maloj najveca pomoc ste ti i tvoj muz.
Ako vi normalno prihvacate te razlike i ne skrivate ih niti preuvelicavate vec prihvacate kao normalni dio zivota tad ce vas i okolina prihvatiti kao takve.
Ja sam s Vedranom od prvog dana vrtica u vrticu govorio iskljucivo na esperantu - ispocetka su nas cudno gledali, ponekad priupitali nesto, no nakon nekog vremena smo prestali biti senzacija ... Nova djeca u grupi su znala nekad zezati Vedrana na racun toga, no ubrzo je to prestalo. Evo, bas preksutra idem klincima u vrticu (Vedranovoj grupi) pokazivati dijace sa nasih izleta i putovanja od lani (teta nas kuzi i smatra da ce to biti zanimljivo i drugima) i vjerujem da ce klincima to biti zanimljiva prica iako je vecini njih takav stil zivota potpuno stran.

A kaj se tice tebe i strucne pomoci ... mislim da ti je najbolja "strucna" pomoc tvoj muz i tvoja okolina. Ako imate okolinu koja vas razumije takve kakve jeste onda super i to rjesava mnoge probleme. Ako nemate - mijenjajte okolinu. Nema veze radi li se tu o rodbini, susjedima, prijateljima ... naravno, ne moras prekinuti sve veze, no mislim da je najbolje glavninu vremena provoditi sa ljudima s kojiam se dobro osjecamo. A to sto misle teta stricevog brata ili druga susjeda ili kolegica s posla koje te/vas mozda dave 3 puta tjedno sa glupostima ... pustite ih k vragu.
A dobra strucna pomoc je i Autogeni trening (kod vec vise puta spominjane Jadranke - na zalost, niste u Zagrebu), daje covjeku vjeru u sebe i samopouzdanje.

Odoh ja opet u OT ...   :Grin:

----------


## tridesetri

tatek malo sam se i salila ovo sa "strucnom pomoci", nije stvar bas tako ozbiljna...
stvar je u tome da mi se naprosto ne da trositi energija na te neke stvari jer imam toliko drugih i vaznijih stvari na pameti.
a sto se tice razlika i prihvacanja razlika o tome mozda imamo drugaciji stav. ja se dobro sjecam nekih sitacija iz svog djetinjstva, sjecam se osjecaja razlicitosti, izdvajanja i moram priznati da osjecaj nije nimalo prijatan. zato ne zelim kcer bespotrebno i prerano opterecivati odredjenim stvarima. 
veze sa rodbinom joj ne zelim prekidati, to je njena rodbina, mislim da nemam pravo na to, tj. smatram da ona ima pravo na svoju rodbinu, a kad bude dovoljno odrasla ce sama birati da li joj ista odgovara ili ne. do tada ja cu se truditi da se moja kcer osjeca sto vise prihvacenom od iste, te da uziva u prijateljstvu svojih bratica i sestricni. prijatelje mozes mijenjati ali rodbinu ne. 
svejedno hvala na preporukama,
pozdrav

----------


## tatek

[quote="tridesetri"] tatek malo sam se i salila ovo sa "strucnom pomoci", nije stvar bas tako ozbiljna...
[quote="tridesetri"]
Nema frke, ti znas najbolje ...   :Wink:  




> stvar je u tome da mi se naprosto ne da trositi energija na te neke stvari jer imam toliko drugih i vaznijih stvari na pameti.
> a sto se tice razlika i prihvacanja razlika o tome mozda imamo drugaciji stav. ja se dobro sjecam nekih sitacija iz svog djetinjstva, sjecam se osjecaja razlicitosti, izdvajanja i moram priznati da osjecaj nije nimalo prijatan. zato ne zelim kcer bespotrebno i prerano opterecivati odredjenim stvarima. 
> veze sa rodbinom joj ne zelim prekidati, to je njena rodbina, mislim da nemam pravo na to, tj. smatram da ona ima pravo na svoju rodbinu, a kad bude dovoljno odrasla ce sama birati da li joj ista odgovara ili ne. do tada ja cu se truditi da se moja kcer osjeca sto vise prihvacenom od iste, te da uziva u prijateljstvu svojih bratica i sestricni. prijatelje mozes mijenjati ali rodbinu ne. 
> svejedno hvala na preporukama,
> pozdrav


I ja sam bio u djetinjstvu izoliran od okoline, prvo fizicki jer sam do skole zivio na osami, a zatim drustveno ... nisam bas uzivao i cesto sam pozelio da budem prihvaceniji, no tek je to bilo. A sa 16-17-18 godina sam poceo pronalaziti srodne ljude. I sad zivim uglavnom u okruzenju takvih ... naravno, nisam prekinuo sa ostatkom svijeta, ali ga zato nemam vise nego sto zelim.
A s rodbinom sam raskrstio - nit se njima dalo druziti sa mnom kad ne zelim slijediti ustaljene rodbinske kanone,a  meni jos manje s njima. Mama i sestra su OK, a drugi me ne zanimaju sa svojim tracevima, alkoholizmima i slicnim. I bas mi je dobro.

I to je super stvar - svatko si moze kreirati svoj svijet kako zeli. Ne bas 100%, ali  u povecoj mjeri... a dobro je da to nauce i djeca sto ranije, nadam se da Vedran nece trebati cekati 16,17 ili 18 godina da si nadje pravu skvadru koaj njemu odgovara. Zapravo, gotovo sam siguran da nece.   :Wink:

----------


## Sanja

Ispričavam se na off-topicu.  :Smile:  




> A dobra strucna pomoc je i Autogeni trening (kod vec vise puta spominjane Jadranke - na zalost, niste u Zagrebu), daje covjeku vjeru u sebe i samopouzdanje.


Tatek, ako nađeš vremena, bila bih ti zahvalna za koji detaljčić.  :Smile:

----------


## tatek

> Ispričavam se na off-topicu.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Sanja, stize ti uskoro na PM!

----------


## Sanja

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Maxime

Ne znam tocno tko je napisao 'djeca su kao male spuzvice, sve upijaju'  :D Kod nas doma se oduvijek govorilo 3 jezika i nikada nisam imala problema ili sam bila zbunjena (to mi je tek' doslo u kasnijim godinama :: :Smile: )) Sjecam se da je uciteljica 1. razreda OŠ narucila moju mamu na razgovor i strogo ZABRANILA da se doma govori bilo koji jezik osim NL. Na svu srecu majka nije poslusala uciteljicu  :Smile: ) 

Moram priznati da mi je kasnije u skoli bilo puno lakse savladati 'nove' jezike i solidnu 'podlogu' sto se tice znanja jezika koju sam dobila od malih nogu mi je dan danas od neprocjenjive vrijednosti.

----------


## Sanja

Evo da malo dignem ovaj topic.

Mi kod kuće pričamo isključivo hrvatski, a malena izvan kuće komunicira na njemačkom.

Međutim, neki dan me pokušala uvjeriti u neku svemirsku priču, pa sam ju pitala "stvarno?", na što je ona odlučno odgovorila "da!", da bih je ja pitala "jesi sigurna?", a ona meni odgovara "viklih!" (njem. wirklich = stvarno).   :Laughing:  

Danas se igrala u svojoj sobi i, dok sam bila u kuhinji, zvala me s "mama, komm!" (mama, dođi). Došla sam, slagale smo kockice i kad ih je ponestalo odlučno je tražila "noch" (još).   :Laughing:  

Nadam se da će faza miješanja jezika trajati kratko.

----------


## Elly

> Nadam se da će faza miješanja jezika trajati kratko.


Hoce, kod nas je prestala.   :Smile:

----------


## tamy

Pitanje: 
mi smo dvojezicni, djeci se obracamo iskljucivo na hr (i kuci i napolju). situacija juce u parku: prilazi stariji djecak i obraca se R. s pitanjem da se igraju. R ga nista ne konta. djecak ponavlja pitanje po 15. put, R. mu prilazi da ga poljubi, djecak bkezi. R. tuzan :Sad: 

kako se ponasati u ovoj situaciji? prevoditi? stajati po strani (kao ja juce)? bilo mi je jako zao sto nije znao kako da komunicira, a vidjelo se da je on potpuno zbunjen.

----------


## tatek

> Pitanje: 
> mi smo dvojezicni, djeci se obracamo iskljucivo na hr (i kuci i napolju). situacija juce u parku: prilazi stariji djecak i obraca se R. s pitanjem da se igraju. R ga nista ne konta. djecak ponavlja pitanje po 15. put, R. mu prilazi da ga poljubi, djecak bkezi. R. tuzan
> 
> kako se ponasati u ovoj situaciji? prevoditi? stajati po strani (kao ja juce)? bilo mi je jako zao sto nije znao kako da komunicira, a vidjelo se da je on potpuno zbunjen.


Ja bih preveo (i to i radim u slicnim situacijama).

----------


## tamy

ali u tom slucaju igra gubi na spontanosti, a i djeci brzo dosadi moje prevodjenje tamo-vamo.

----------


## tatek

> ali u tom slucaju igra gubi na spontanosti, a i djeci brzo dosadi moje prevodjenje tamo-vamo.


Eh, pa neces sad simultano prevodit ...   :Wink:  
Prevedes kljucnih par recenica a onda nek se oni snalaze kak znaju i umiju. Ako im je stalo do zajednicke igre vec ce se snaci. Ako ne, brzo ce otici svatko na svoju stranu.

----------


## tamy

hvala probat cu.

----------


## Ancica

potpisujem tateka  :Smile:

----------


## tatek

> hvala probat cu.


Ovisno o dobi klinaca ja bih jos dodao (svakome na njegovom jeziku) objasnjenje da onaj drugi govori taj-i-taj jezik i ne govori njegov pa da se mogu sporazumjeti rukama ili nekim rijecima iz svog jezika koje bi onaj drugi mogao razumjeti (npr. Nindja, supermen itd   :Laughing: ).

Ne sjecam se koliko je tvoj decko star - ako je jako mali tad mozda ta prica nema puno smisla, ali zasto ne objasniti, jer ce mu se to ocito jos cesto desavati.

----------


## tamy

moji blizanci su oni sa "The Terrible Twos Are Here!" topica (2.g i 1mj). fond rijeci kojima se koriste je relativno veliki ali na hr. 
i da malac koji nam je prisao je htjeo da se igra nindji sa R. (koji btw nikada nije niti vidio taj crtani)

----------


## tatek

> moji blizanci su oni sa "The Terrible Twos Are Here!" topica (2.g i 1mj). fond rijeci kojima se koriste je relativno veliki ali na hr. 
> i da malac koji nam je prisao je htjeo da se igra nindji sa R. (koji btw nikada nije niti vidio taj crtani)


Ajd me malo podsjeti u kojoj ste vi zemlji ... 
... a ti mozes klincima objasniti da su Nindje policajci/cuvari/striceki/whatever ... i da se brinu da u svijetu bude mir i da uhvate sve zloceste koji eventualno pozele poremetiti svjetsku idilu ...   :Razz:  

Moj Vedran je sa 2,5 - 3 g u takvim slucajevima vec postavljao stotinu "sto ako ..." pitanja, no mozda su tvoji jos malo premali za takvu kanonadu pa se izvuces s kratkim objasnjenjem i pustis ih igrati se.

----------


## svizac

Ja sam bilingvalno dijete. Odrasla sam u Kanadi i vratila se u Hrvatsku tek u srednjoj školi. Moji su doma govorili hrvatski a okolina i škola su bili na engleskom.

Pitanje je sad voljela bih da naša Ema također govori oba jezika (hrv i eng). Da li da ja s njom pričam isključivo engleski? Pokušavam ali to mi je teško. Da li netko ima kakav prijedlog Obzirom da živimo u hrvatskoj i da u kući govorimo hrvatski. Kako da se točno organiziramo?

----------


## Ancica

ksprljan, nasa je familija tocno kao tvoja samo obrnuto s jezicima. Zivimo u engleskom govornom podrucju i sve se odvija na engleskom osim komunikacije izmedu mene i klinaca, koja je uvijek na hrvatskom (i doma i vani).

U pocetku je bilo tesko, najvise meni, jer sam se morala ful koncentrirati da svaki put kad se obratim Petri da joj se obratim na hrvatskom, a kasnije kad je ona pocela govoriti, da inzistiram da mi se obraca na hrvatskom. S Robijem je bilo malo lakse jer smo se vec uhodali.

Sad postaje opet malo teze jer je Petra u skoli i veci dio dana joj je u engleskoj okolini pa joj je po defaultu lakse govorit engleski i cesto se zaleti a ja moram biti dosljedna i strpljiva i podsjecat je da se nas dvije razgovaramo na hrvatskom.

----------


## tatek

> Ja sam bilingvalno dijete. Odrasla sam u Kanadi i vratila se u Hrvatsku tek u srednjoj školi. Moji su doma govorili hrvatski a okolina i škola su bili na engleskom.
> 
> Pitanje je sad voljela bih da naša Ema također govori oba jezika (hrv i eng). Da li da ja s njom pričam isključivo engleski? Pokušavam ali to mi je teško. Da li netko ima kakav prijedlog Obzirom da živimo u hrvatskoj i da u kući govorimo hrvatski. Kako da se točno organiziramo?


Ako zelis da se taj engleski duboko "ukorijeni", tad ti nema druge nego pricati engleski, jer netko to mora redovno ciniti kako bi taj engleski zazivio kod nje.
Da, tesko je, ali samo na pocetku - poslije je sve lakse i lakse, a obzirom da je tebi engleski drugi materinji jezik vjerujem da ces se brzo snaci. Drzim fige!   :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

Potpisujem ancicu i tateka makar sam primjer nedosljednosti, ali trudim se.

----------


## pliskavica

Imam nekoliko pitanja i bila bi zahvalna ako mi netko moze odgovoriti.Zivimo u Svedskoj.Djecak ima 2 godine i 2 mjeseca.Razumije i prica hrvatski i svedski.Njegov fond hrvatskih rijeci je obimniji od fonda svedskog,ali su njegove svedske recenice duze od hrvatskih.Kad se sam igra prica na svedskom,rijetko na hrvatskom.I muz i ja smo Hrvati.Muz zivi dugo godina u svedskoj tako da je njegov svedski izuzetno kvalitetan.Nekoliko mjeseci prije nego ce djecak krenuti u vrtic(krenuo na prilagodbu sa 16 mjeseci,a poceo redovno ici s 18 ) muz je poceo pricati s njim svedski,jer je meni bilo izuzetno bitno da prilagodba u vrtic bude sto manje stresna(njegova prva godina zivota je bila jako stresna za sve nas iz zdravstvenih razloga).Cijelo vrijeme mazne i lijepe rijeci muz mu govori na hrvatskom i to djecak akceptira.Ali kad je u nekoliko navrata rekao nesto na hrvatskom sto nisu rijeci od milja djecak ga je ispravio i preveo to na svedski.Djecaku sam ja gotovo jedini izvor hrvatskog jezika.Kad smo vani cijelo vrijeme pricam hrvatski i objasnjavam i ono sto bi inace slucajno cuo od drugih da je u hrvatskom okruzenju.On zna da s tatom prica svedski,a s mamom hrvatski i bez problema odgovara muzu na svedskom a meni na hrvatskom kad ga nesto istovremeno pitamo.
E sad ono sto mene muci je to da ja zelim da on i s tatom prica hrvatski.Ne znam kako izvesti taj prijelaz najbezbolnije i tu mi treba vase znanje i/ili iskustvo.Za nekoliko dana idemo u Hrvatsku.Mozda to moze pomoci.Da li je sad pravo vrijeme za prijelaz?Kad muz prijede na hrvatski treba  li u tom slucaju cijelo vrijeme pricati hrvatski ili mozda hrvatski u kuci,a u parku svedski?Ili u kad smo u posjeti gdje ljudi razumiju samo svedski.Hoce li muz pricati s njim svedski tada?Neizmjerno mi je vazno da moj sin prica hrvatski!
Zahvaljujem za svaki savjet.

----------


## tatek

> Imam nekoliko pitanja i bila bi zahvalna ako mi netko moze odgovoriti.Zivimo u Svedskoj.Djecak ima 2 godine i 2 mjeseca.Razumije i prica hrvatski i svedski.Njegov fond hrvatskih rijeci je obimniji od fonda svedskog,ali su njegove svedske recenice duze od hrvatskih.Kad se sam igra prica na svedskom,rijetko na hrvatskom.I muz i ja smo Hrvati.Muz zivi dugo godina u svedskoj tako da je njegov svedski izuzetno kvalitetan.Nekoliko mjeseci prije nego ce djecak krenuti u vrtic(krenuo na prilagodbu sa 16 mjeseci,a poceo redovno ici s 18 ) muz je poceo pricati s njim svedski,jer je meni bilo izuzetno bitno da prilagodba u vrtic bude sto manje stresna(njegova prva godina zivota je bila jako stresna za sve nas iz zdravstvenih razloga).Cijelo vrijeme mazne i lijepe rijeci muz mu govori na hrvatskom i to djecak akceptira.Ali kad je u nekoliko navrata rekao nesto na hrvatskom sto nisu rijeci od milja djecak ga je ispravio i preveo to na svedski.Djecaku sam ja gotovo jedini izvor hrvatskog jezika.Kad smo vani cijelo vrijeme pricam hrvatski i objasnjavam i ono sto bi inace slucajno cuo od drugih da je u hrvatskom okruzenju.On zna da s tatom prica svedski,a s mamom hrvatski i bez problema odgovara muzu na svedskom a meni na hrvatskom kad ga nesto istovremeno pitamo.
> E sad ono sto mene muci je to da ja zelim da on i s tatom prica hrvatski.Ne znam kako izvesti taj prijelaz najbezbolnije i tu mi treba vase znanje i/ili iskustvo.Za nekoliko dana idemo u Hrvatsku.Mozda to moze pomoci.Da li je sad pravo vrijeme za prijelaz?Kad muz prijede na hrvatski treba  li u tom slucaju cijelo vrijeme pricati hrvatski ili mozda hrvatski u kuci,a u parku svedski?Ili u kad smo u posjeti gdje ljudi razumiju samo svedski.Hoce li muz pricati s njim svedski tada?Neizmjerno mi je vazno da moj sin prica hrvatski!
> Zahvaljujem za svaki savjet.


Pravila kazu kako je do 3-4 godine zivota najbolje dosljedno provoditi podjelu po jezicima - to bi kod vas znacilo da tata govori sa deckom svedski i u Hrvatskoj, a ti sa njim hrvatski i u Svedskoj. Mislim da je to kombinacija koja malome u najvecoj mjeri olaksava situaciju sa jezicima i njihovom podjelom. Znam, bit ce neobicno kad ti muz progovori sa malim svedski recimo negdje sa rodbinom, prijateljima ili u gradu, no recite da je tako najbolje za dijete. I mene cudno gledaju kad sa Zrinkom pricam esperanto, a hrvat sam i zivim u HR, no na to se covjek navikne.Sto se hrvatskog tice, mislim da nije uopce u pitanju njegovo znanje jezika obzirom da ti stalno pricas hrvatski sa njim ... jasno da ce svedski sad biti sve jaci zbog vrtica i okoline opcenito, no hrvatski ce sigurno opstati ako ti ustrajes.

Strucnjaci kazu da nakon 3-4-5 godina djeca nauce razlikovati jezike i da se tad moze prekinuti sa tim pravilom "jedna osoba - jedan jezik".

----------


## pliskavica

Tatek hvala ti na odgovoru.Tako sam nekako i mislila da moramo jos sacekat s prijelazom.Ali opet zeljela sam to cuti od nekog ko zna vise o tome.A pomisao da bi i tata s njim poceo pricati hrvatski mi je bila privlacna,moram priznati.

----------


## tatek

> Tatek hvala ti na odgovoru.Tako sam nekako i mislila da moramo jos sacekat s prijelazom.Ali opet zeljela sam to cuti od nekog ko zna vise o tome.A pomisao da bi i tata s njim poceo pricati hrvatski mi je bila privlacna,moram priznati.


Mislim da ce malo strpljenja sada donijeti u buducnosti puno plodova - ustrajte, drzim vam fige!

(i pozdravite mi Svedsku, ostala mi je u lijepoj uspomeni - u kojem ste gradu, ako smijem pitati?)

----------


## berlinka

Kada su progovorila vaša dvojezična djeca? J. razumije oba jezika, ali već mjesecima stagnira. Govori nekoliko riječi i još nije počela slagati rečenice, a riječi koje je prije ispravno izgovarala zna preokrenuti, npr. beba je postala babi. Inače, počela je rano gugutati, zvati tata i mama s razumijevanjem pa me čudi zašto već dugo ne uvodi nove riječi... Ne pitam to jer sam zabrinuta, nego zbog znatiželje. Jedva čekam da počne pričati! I još jedno pitanje glede jezične dosljednosti. Smijem li s njom pjevati njemačke pjesmice (imamo jako zgodne CD-ove), iako sam ja 'zadužena' za hrvatski? Tnx na iskustvima i odgovorima!   :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

Moji su progovorili vrlo kratko prije druge godine života.
Anna sa 22 mjeseca Karlo s 23 mjeseca. Tada su počele rečenice.
S Annom sam uz njemački kojim je okružena od rođenja govorila hrvatski i ona je startala s hrvatskim jer smo bili na moru, međutim kad smo se vratili prebacila se na njemački. Njen jači jezik je njemački, hrvatski je slabiji, a prebacuje se na hrvatski odmah čim se je nešto pitaš na hrvatskom. Danas ima 7 godina i treba joj kad dođemo u Hrvatsku da malo izbrusi uspavani hrvatski jer naš familijarni jezik je njemački.

S Karlo koji će za mjesec dana navršiti 4 godine je stvar bitno drugačija. S njim nisam pričala hrvatski od rođenja, ali sam imala babysitericu koja je znala samo hrvatski. Rezultat je bio da je Karlo progovorio neposredno nakon njegove druge godine naravno njemački, makar je razumio i hrvatski. Karlo nije govorio hrvatski kako treba do 9 mjeseca ove godine kada je počeo dolaziti sa mnom SAM u Hrvatsku bez Anne. Sad koristi polako hrvatski jezik aktivno jer ga čuva hrvatska babysiterica pa nema više izvlačenja. Počeo se i prebacivati na hrvatski i u odgovorima inače je godinama na hrvatsko pitanje odgovorio na njemačkom što je uvježbao sa svojom starom babysitericom. Međutim to ne pali s novom babysiericom jer ona baš ništa ne razumije njemački.
Pomoglo je i to što mu Anna nije pomagala u komunikaciji pa se morao sam snalaziti. Bio je i žalostan i plakao i bolestan, ali sad je sav ponosan jer je počeo pričati i rado se toga sjeća sad u Njemačkoj.

Dvoje djece, različiti putevi savladavanja jezika. Ipak ima u toj šumi različitosti nekakvih pravila, međutim ona se iskristaliziraju kad malo bolje analiziraš vlastiti život pa vidiš što sve utječe na dijete u smislu učenja jezika jer oni ne uče iz knjiga.

----------


## Freja

David je prve riječi počeo izgovarati s deset mjeseci. Nakon toga razvoj jezika napredovao je izrazito brzo. Čak na moje iznenađenje. Dečko, pa još dvojezičan, nekako sam mislila, a to kaže i struka, da će progovoriti kasnije, tek oko ili nakon druge godine. Međutim, već ovo ljeto, dakle, s navršenih dvije, postalo je nemoguće bilježiti nove riječi u oba jezika jer ih je bilo jako puno. U dobi od recimo 15-18 mjeseci broj riječi na oba jezika bio mu je podjednak. Nakon toga je počeo prevladavati hrvatski.
Jedno je od brbljavije djece koju poznajemo, a govori jako čisto i razgovijetno za dvoipolgodišnjaka. Ne znam, možda je tome ipak pridonio tečaj prenatalne komunikacije koj smo pohađali s njim u trbuhu   :Wink: . Naravno, engleski mu je za dvije stepenice slabiji, ali sad je i na tom jeziku počeo samostalno slagati duže rečenice i svaki dan je naočigled sve bolje. Prošli tjedan nekoliko dana je bio samo s tatom, jer sam ja bila na putu, i to je drastično pripomoglo da napravi korak naprijed s engleskim. S razumijevanjem engleskoga, naravno, nema problema od početka. 
Istina je ono što ste i sami primijetili - svako dijete priča je za sebe.

----------


## Ancica

Petra rano, s oko 15 mjeseci je pocela s rijecima (Peta, kaka, i sl.), s 18 je vec slagala fraze od par rijeci.

Robi nije progovorio do cca drugog rodendana.

Moje je misljenje da pocetak govora ovisi od djeteta do djeteta a ne o tome s koliko jezika se susrece.

Moja mama nije pricala do treceg rodendana iako je bila okruzena samo jednim jezikom.

----------


## marilu

Moja djeca govore Engleski kao prvi jezik a Hrvatski slabije. Razlog je sto u pocetku nisu bili izlozeni toliko Hrvatskom vec najvise Engleskom. 
Mislim da je najvaznije da jedna osoba uvijek govori taj jezik. Ja recimo govorim uvijek Hrvatski kod kuce i kad smo sami u kuci ili kad svi govore Hrvatski, ali kad je netko tu tko ne razumije onda svi govorimo Engleski. 
Bitno je da podjednako izlozite dijete sa oba jezika ili cak tri. To nije toliko bitno, iz pocetka ce mjesati, ali poslije ce se sve izbistriti. Gledajte filmove na sva tri jezika, citajte price na sva tri jezika, i naravno govorite, slusajte muziku itd na sva tri jezika. Ako je moguce upoznajte druge ljude koji govoru ove jezike i provodite vrijeme s njima na ovom jeziku. 
Ja djecu povremeno uvim Talijanski, jer mislim da mogu vrlo brzo memorizirati kad su mali. Recimo vozimo se autom, i kad nam je dosadno, pitam kako se kaze koja boja na koji jezik, ili kako se broji, ili kako se kaze ona zivotinja na Talijanski , kako na Hrvatski itd. Oni su to shvatili kao igru, pa pokusavaju odgovoriti sto prije. Mladji je jos zesci jer kuzi da moze tu biti puno jaci od starijeg. Mi smo iz Dalmacije porijeklom, tako da moja djeca nekada pitaju i kako to da mi kazemo pinjur, a oni u filmu vilica i sl. To im je jos nekako dodje kao cetvrti jezik. A da ne spominjem koliko su izlozeni Spanjolskom, jer smo u Kaliforniji, gdje cak i na djecjim emisijama govore povremeno Spanjolski. A u skoli ima dosta onih koji su porijeklom iz Meksika pa izmedju sebe pricaju Spanjolski. 
Vjeruj mi djeci to moze samo koristiti. Lijepo za Bozic svima kazes umjesto plasticnih igrackica, kupite neke cd-eve na stranom jeziku ili knjige. 
Sve najbolje

----------


## stray_cat

sebastian je silom prilika trojezican

mats sa njim prica na nizozemskom, oma i opa takodjer, u igraonici se prica nizozemski

ja sa njim doma pricam hrvatski, ali kad smo vani, ili kad su prisutni ljudi i djeca koji ne govore hrvatski pricam sa njim na nizozemskom

mats i ja doma komuniciramo na engleskom

sebastian sporije krece sa pricanjem nego klinci koji govore samo jedan jezik ali vec sad kuzi razliku i cesto matsu zna rijec sa hrvatskog prevest nanizozemski

cesto kad gleda dvd-ove za ucenje engleskog (magic english od disney, muzzy od bbc i baby einstein) zna nakon sto ponovi na engleskom dodati isto na nizozemskom ili hrvatskom ali to su jos uvijek pojedinacne rijeci ili vrlo jednostavne recenice a ima 33 mjeseca

----------


## berlinka

Hvala puno na odgovorima! Tek sam sad dospjela do interneta jer sam na putu.

----------

Pustite djecu na miru da se igraju ....
Neka govore jezike koje im roditelji govore, to ne bi trebalo biti vise od dva, a u skoli ce uciti sto im vec bude trebalo.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Moj cetverogodisnjak govori dva jezika, jedan sa mamom a hrvatski sa mnom, vrlo dobro to razlikuje. To je po mom vise nego dovoljno za sada.  :Saint:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Mejra automatski presalta na eng. kada smo van kuce. Ja joj uporno pricam na bosanski a ona odgovara na eng.

----------


## tatek

> Pustite djecu na miru da se igraju ....
> Neka govore jezike koje im roditelji govore, to ne bi trebalo biti vise od dva, a u skoli ce uciti sto im vec bude trebalo.  
> Moj cetverogodisnjak govori dva jezika, jedan sa mamom a hrvatski sa mnom, vrlo dobro to razlikuje. To je po mom vise nego dovoljno za sada.


I tri jezika su isto OK kad je takva situacija neizbjezna (npr. jedan jezik s mamom, drugi s tatom, treci u vrticu ili terci onaj koji je zajednicki za mamau i tatu, ako ne govore ni jedan svoj materinji). Literatura kaze da je to sasvim u redu, a znam i vise primjera iz zivota koji to potvrdjuju (npr. s mamom hrvatski, s tatom njemacki, tata i mama medjusobno govore engleski ili pak s mamom hravtski, s tatom madzarski, u vrticu njemacki).
Sve je u redu dok svaka osoba (tata/mama/baka/osobe u vrticu itd) govori konstantno svoj jezik u komunikaciji s djetetom.

----------


## lucky day

evo i mene koja zivim zemlji i gradu jezicnih buckurisa...

dvojezican je grad (sluzbeno) a u njemu zivi preko 50 razlicitih nacionalnosti...i gotovo svi prijatelji  su mi odrasli s dva-tri jezika... svi pomalo mijesali do odredjene dobi (do oko 5 god) no poslije bez problema razlucili... frendica mi cak kaze da se sjeca kako je tek jos kasnije skuzila da se radi o 2 jezika... 2 razlicita jezika... do tada joj je feeling bio da se radi o jednom iako je vec oba koristila bez mijesanja...

nisam cijeli topic citala ali ono sto je gore freya pisala je cini se tocno...
pedijatar nam isto govori o doslijednosti...
naglasavaju da djeca cesto znaju odbiti govoriti neki ne-svicarski jezik ako osjete da je majki nelagodno govoriti tim jezikom u javnosti tj. srami se na neki nacin svog podrijetla... djeca imaju posebne 'antene' za to...

s lukom pricam u potpunosti hrvatski... otac mu se obraca na francuskom... 
mi medjusobno govorimo engleski uglavnom...
poceo je, osim hr (najbolje, jer sam za sad najvise ja s njim a ne ide u vrtic) i franc.,  kupiti i engleski... iako mu se ne obracamo na engleskom... ali mu je dosta izlozen jer moj francuski jos nije tako dobar, hm tj. nisam jos toliko slobodna pricati ga pa ako sugovornik zna engleski radije koristim engleski...

za sad smo dolsijedni i cak nam je to preslo u automatiku... stvarno bi mi bilo glupo obracati mu se na eng. ili franc. ... ono za mommy-talk sam isto cula i osjecam da je tocno...

no, htjela bi vam napisati anegdotu koju mi je frend ispricao: kad je bio malen njegovi su zivjeli u usa i tamo je progovorio... s njima na njemackom a u vrticu je naucio i govorio engleski.. samo u vrticu...
kad su se ubrzo vratili i krenuo ovdje u vrtic na njemackom on se nastavljao djeci obracati na engleskom... i bio sav zbunjen kad su mu rekli da s djecom prica na njemackom jer ga nece razumjeti... 
zasto? on je mislio da je engleski jezik kojim govore djeca - sva djeca! a na njemackom se prica sa odraslima.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

> Mejra automatski presalta na eng. kada smo van kuce. Ja joj uporno pricam na bosanski a ona odgovara na eng.


Ja sam mojima u takvim slucajevima govorila - ne razumijem i trazila od njih da sa mnom uvijek pricaju na hrvatskom (ako je trebalo, pomogla bih im).

Bilo je strasno naporno al nam se isplatilo. Sad smo opet u slicnoj fazi (jer im je engleski otkad su krenuli u skolu jako dominantan) kada moram napominjat al ne moram vise govorit "ne razumijem" vec je dovoljno da kazem "molim te reci mi na hrvatskom".

----------


## samaritanka

Ja bi voljela kad bi naš hrvatski postao JEZIK PJESME. Baka i djed  (Njemci) već nastupaju na hrvatskim skupovima svih oblika. Baka ima 70 skupljenih pjesama koje pjevamo na ponekoj veselici.
Ta mi se ideja sve više sviđa HRVATSKI KAO JEZIK PJESME...Imamo i jednog hrvatskog učitelja koji svira gitaru i pjeva pa i svi s njim pjevaju.

----------


## Sanja

Da ne otvaram novi topic, malo ću dignuti ovaj na kojemu se dosta pisalo.

Dakle... Imam dvoje dvojezične djece. Kod kuće pričamo hrvatski, a izvan nje (vrtić, škola, prijatelji) njemački. Fiona još od vrtića uči i engleski (ali to je za ovu priču nebitno).

S Fionom (7 god.) nema nikakvih problema; odlično piše i čita na oba jezika, lijepo se snalazi, tu i tamo ne razumije neku riječ pa traži objašnjenje, ali sve je i više nego u redu (kuc-kuc  :Grin:  ).

Međutim, Flora (5 god.) je počela sve lošije pričati hrvatski, iako mu je intenzivno izložena (primjerice, cijelo ljeto nije išla u vrtić, nego je bila kod kuće, gdje pričamo isključivo hrvatski). Mnoge riječi izgovara krivo (npr. kaže "kapaona") ili u krivom rodu (npr. "ovaj krv"), zbog čega slijedi i pogrešna deklinacija ("ima puno krvija"  :Grin:  ). Zapravo, njezino loše vladanje hrvatskim počelo je još u vrtiću u Zg, gdje su mnoga djeca govorila pogrešno (npr. "oni dođeju", "on je htjeo"), a ona je to pokupila. Neke je greške uspjela vremenom ispraviti, neke nije, a odjednom je došlo i par novih (ili se barem meni tako čini).

Puno pričamo s njom i puno joj čitamo, no njezina koncentracija za slušanje priča nema neki pretjerani raspon (za druge stvari ima) i kad sluša priču, više se skoncentrira na promatranje crteža (ne želi da joj čitamo ako ne može gledati slike) i tijek radnje nego na jezik kojime je priča ispričana. Mene je u posljednje vrijeme to počelo toliko živcirati da ju čak i otvoreno ispravljam, iako znam da to nije najsretnije rješenje.  :Undecided:  

Teško da ću u Beču pronaći logopeda za hrvatski jezik, tako da mi, zapravo, preostaje da sama nešto napravim, no osim puno čitanja i razgovaranja, nemam nikakvih posebnih ideja. Imate li vi koju?

----------


## litala

citanje, razgovaranje i - vrijeme  :Smile:  koliko vremena ocekujes da bi joj trebalo da ispravi te greske?

----------


## Sanja

> citanje, razgovaranje i - vrijeme  koliko vremena ocekujes da bi joj trebalo da ispravi te greske?


Nemam pojma, nisam joj (ni sebi) dala nikakav rok, ali za točno godinu dana kreće u školu i voljela bih da do tada progovori kako treba (iako u školi neće imati hrvatski; dakle, ako i ne uspije, nije neki problem).

No, svugdje sam (pa i na ovom topicu) čitala da dvojezična djeca do pete godine savladaju oba jezika, a Flora je već ugazila u šestu i još uvijek griješi, bez ikakve tendencije da se to poboljša. Zapravo, to je ono što me najviše muči.

----------


## Freja

To što opisuješ česta je pojava, posebno kod drugog i svakog sljedećeg djeteta. Iz nekog razloga prvo je manje pod utjecajem okoline nego drugo. Drugo već ima brata ili sestru s kojim govori jezik okoline (pretpostavljam da cure među sobom govore njemački) i time se utjecaj kućnog jezika smanjuje. To za posljedicu može imati da su faze u razvoju "slabijeg" jezika drugačije nego kod prvog djeteta, tj. da na primjer ponešto kasne. 
Prema ovome što pišeš ne stječem dojam da je to problem za logopeda. I sve što radiš, radiš dobro. Ustraj na hrvatskome, ispravljaj, ali ne primjetno (F: Ima puno krvija. Ti: Misliš ima puno krvi? Da, ima stvarno puno krvi. Jesi li ikada vidjela toliko puno krvi?...) Treba puno puta ponavljati i stavljati u nove kontekste. Da bi se usvojio određeni obrazac, dijete ga mora čuti najmanje 7 puta!
Dobar model je sve što joj sada treba. Nemoj previše ispravljati da to ona kuži, jer ćeš postići suprotan učinak - neće htjeti govoriti. 
Čitajte i dalje, nema veze što i kako, neka slušaju hrvatske priče na cd-u, družite se što više s ljudima koji govore hrvatski (ako ih imate u blizini)...

----------


## Sanja

Hvala ti na iscrpnom odgovoru, Freja.  :Smile:  

Vidiš, nisam imala pojma to o mlađoj djeci. Moje curke međusobno govore hrvatski, osim kad su u društvu nekog tko govori samo njemački, tada se bez problema prešaltaju. Zato mi i je čudno što Florino znanje hrvatskog ne pokazuje neki pretjerani napredak. Sintaksa joj je često njemačka, što me čak ni ne brine previše (jer mi je jasan razlog), ali ponekad joj rečenica nije ni hrvatska, ni njemačka, nego jednostavno... pa... sprčkana.

Do sad sam je uvijek ispravljala na način koji si predložila, ali ne vidim promjene. Ona jednostavno ne percipira jezik na način na kojeg ga percipiramo Fiona i ja (pogotovo ja  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Kad Fionu na taj način ispravim, ona najčešće neće ponoviti istu pogrešku. Podatak o najmanje sedam ponavljanja mi je jako dragocjen, probat ću smišljati načine korištenja pojedinih riječi i fraza.

U svakom slučaju, puno ti hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## Sanja

Evo prvih dojmova... Trudim se što više ponavljati i parafrazirati određene riječi i fraze da joj uđu u uho, međutim, ne uspijevam doći do sedam komada. Već kod četvrtog (ako ne i ranije) sama sebi zvučim krajnje neobično, da ne kažem nešto drugo. Osim toga, toliko ponavljanja prekine tijek razgovora, a primijetila sam i da me djeca čudno gledaju dok ja verglam iste ili slične rečenice.

Ali nema predaje, idemo do kraja!

----------


## Freja

Sanja, 7 puta može biti kroz dan, pa čak i kroz nekoliko dana. Ne mora biti odmah. Problem je jedino svega se sjetiti. Nekad ćeš se sjetiti, nekad nećeš, ali ne treba ti biti cilj da ti odmah na licu mjesta napraviš 7 ponavljanja. Za usvajanje treba vremena - za nešto koja minuta ili sat, za nešto nekoliko dana pa i mjeseci. Samo strpljivo! Držite se! I javljaj kako ide.  Najvažnije je da Flora želi govoriti hrvatski i da ne osjeća odbojnost. To je puno. Jer motivacija je ključan čimbenik u usvanju jezika.  Barem jednako kao i dobar jezični unos.

----------


## Sanja

Hvala ti, Freja.  :Smile:  

Flora voli govoriti, zapravo, ona je prava mala brbljavica (na oba jezika  :Grin:  ). Krivo sam razumjela savjet o sedam ponavljanja; mislila sam da je potrebno da budu u što kraćem vremenskom razdoblju. Kroz dan ili dva je sasvim izvedivo, a da ne zvuči isforsirano.

Problem je u tome što ona krivo govori riječi i fraze koje ionako stalno sluša i ne kužim kako ne čuje da svi oko nje izgovaraju na jedan, a ona na drugi način. Npr. danas mi je došla reći "veši su pali" (par komada odjeće je palo sa sušila), iako je milijun puta čula da o vešu pričamo u trećem licu jednine. (I da, znam da se pravilno kaže rublje, ali mi kod kuće govorimo uobičajenim zagrebačkim govorom.)

----------


## Freja

Sve je to ok, i u redu je da govoriš s njom kako govorite doma. Ni ja ne bih drugačije. 
Ne uzrujavaj se oko toga što pogrešno govori. Treba joj duže da si posloži sustav. Sve će sjesti na svoje mjesto s vremenom. Kako ste vi blizu i sigurno često u Hrvatskoj, ne bojim se za rezultat. Pa što ako i nije savršeno? Važno je da može komunicirati. bude li morala u školu u HR, to je već drugi problem, ali otom - potom  :Smile: 
Na usvajanje jezika ne može se silom. Što ide - ide, što ne ide  - ne možeš ni na koji način isforsirati. Tvoj je zadatak samo dobar unos (dobar primjer) i održati motivaciju.

----------


## Mojca

Mene muči sljedeći problem: živim u HR, porjekom sam iz SLO, s 4 i pol godine sam došla u HR. Nakon par tjedana šutnje u dvorištu  na igralištu, vratila se doma s igranja s djecom i pobjedonosno zaključila da sam naučila hrvatski. 
Slovenski koji smo govorili doma se vremenom totalno iskrivio, pa sam u 20 i nekoj išla u školu slovenskog, ne bi li ga popravila. Iako mi je to bio prvi jezik (kad bucam u snu, buncam na slovenskom  :Smile: ), razmišljam na hrvatskom, brojim na hrvatskom... on mi je primarni, slovenski je naučen.

Skoro ću roditi i želim da moje dijete uspješno barata s oba jezika...  jedan problem je što su dosta slična (bar meni  :Smile: ), a drugi problem je što doma s MD-om govorm hrvatski, a slovenski tek s roditeljima s kojima se više čujem telefonom nego vidim, jer ne žive u istom gradu. Relativno često idemo u SLO, imam tamo još rodbine, s njima svima govorim slovenski.

Razmišljala sam kako i kada početi s uviđenjem slovenskog, da li su posjeti rodbini i čitanje slikovnica na slovenskom dovoljni, eventualno gledanje crtića na slovenskom? Da li bi ja trebala s djetetom pričati slovenski? Iz ove perspektive, mi se to čini nekako neprirodno, na silu... jednako kao što mi je neprirodno da s mamom pričam hrvatski.  :Smile:  

A neovisno o tom slovenskom, budući mi brat živi u Engleskoj i često idemo tamo, rado bi uvela i engleski. 
Kako sve to iskombinirati?  Hvala na savjetima.

----------


## Sanja

*Freja,* hvala ti još jednom. Znam da nije neka tragedija, ali ipak se već pomalo brinem, vjerojatno zato što znam da ovdje gdje živimo nemam mogućnosti stručne intervencije i da je sve prepušteno meni (tj. nama, roditeljima).

Ipak, moram reći i da Flora ima određenu dozu jezične kreativnosti. Npr. jučer je, nakon što su se ona i Fiona dva-tri puta porječkale, rekla "Danas je smetodan. Svi jedni drugima smetamo." Ona kuži da "smetodan" nije riječ i sigurna sam da ga više nijednom neće upotrijebiti, ali joj je fino sjeo u toj konkretnoj situaciji.

Ništa, čitat ćemo, razgovarati i diskretno ispravljati više nego do sad pa se nadam da ni napredak neće izostati.

*Mojca,* ja bih s djetetom pričala isključivo na onom jeziku kojeg spontano govorim. Mislim da je dovoljno da baku i ostatak slovenske rodbine zamoliš da s bebom govore na slovenskom i budući da ste često u kontaktu, vjerujem da će dijete pokupiti oba jezika. Uostalom, pročitaj ovaj topic od početka, mislim da ćeš pronaći odgovore na većinu svojih pitanja.  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

*Mojca* ja sam s tatom pričala albanski, sa mamom hrvatski, a u jedno ljeto sam pokupila turski od šire obitelji i od onda sam skoro pa potpuno zaboravila albanski, i sad s tatom pričam turski, a on samnom albanski. Hoću reći djeca u spužve, najbolje što možeš učiniti je da izvorni govornici pričaju  svaki svoje, a klinci upijaju, po mojem iskustvu ono što im se najviše svidi  :Smile:

----------


## Freja

> *Mojca,* ja bih s djetetom pričala isključivo na onom jeziku kojeg spontano govorim. Mislim da je dovoljno da baku i ostatak slovenske rodbine zamoliš da s bebom govore na slovenskom i budući da ste često u kontaktu, vjerujem da će dijete pokupiti oba jezika. Uostalom, pročitaj ovaj topic od početka, mislim da ćeš pronaći odgovore na većinu svojih pitanja.


Ne stignem sad pisati detaljnjije, ali na ovo veliki potpis.

A _smetodan_ mi se jako sviđa  :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Hvala na odgovorima, pročitala sam cijeli topic, sve mi je jasno, osim što me i dalje muči to što su ta dva jezika prilično slična, (ponavljam, bar meni... iako neki mladi članovi moje slovenske obitelji kažu da ne razumiju niti riječ hrvatskog, što mi je nevjerovatno, jer ima toliko isth ili bar sličnih riječi), da li to može biti više zbunjujuće nego kad se radi o potpuno različitim jezicima?

Da li da u prisustvu moje rodbine, kad sa svima govorim slovenski, s djetetom (kao i s MD-om, koji razumje i čita slovenski, ali ga ne govori) i dalje govorim hrvatski ili da pređem na slovenski? 
 :Smile:

----------


## TTiL

Evo kako forum radi za tebe!! Bas sam razmisljala da potrazim ovakav topic, jer nam to sad postaje aktualno...

Sve sam procitala, ali ostalo mi je jos par pitanja u glavi.
Nasa situacija je slijedeca:
Ja sam hrvatica, mm srbin i zivimo na engleskom govornom podrucju. Kod kuce pricamo srpsko-hrvatski ili hrvatsko srpski, ja ijekavicu, mm ekavicu. 
TT ima 23 mjeseca i polako pocinje pricati. Jos uvijek joj je izgovor netocan (mm kaze da jos ne smatra da je progovorila) ali ja ju razumijem i vidim da pokusava baratati poprilicnim brojem rijeci.
Zanima me da li netocnost u izgovoru moze biti posljedica zbunjenosti zbog razlika izmedju hr i srb jezika? I da li ce ona ikada moci u potpunosti razluciti ta dva jezika. 
Uskoro krece i u vrtic na engleskom...pretpostavljam da ce to dodatno usporiti napredak, ali sta je tu je...
Mozemo li joj ikako pomoci?

----------


## Nightswimming

Pozdrav,

imam i ja jedno pitanje.

Imam dvoje djece - curicu od 3 godine i decka od 15 mjeseci. Prije 6 mjeseci smo se preselili u državu francuskog govornog područja. Curica ide u vrtić gdje se govori francuski, a s malenim je dadilja koja isto tako govori francuski.
Muz i ja jos nismo frankofoni iako ucimo i medju sobom pricamo hrvatski. Dakle, od 8-16 su kikici okruzeni francuskim, a od 16-21 i vikendima hrvatskim jezikom.

Ocekivala sam da ce malena u 6 mjeseci progovoriti taj nesretni francuski - ali nista. Inace je brbljavica velika i pitala sam tetu u vrticu prica li sta a teta se smije i veli Da, puno prica - ali na hrvatskom i nis je ne razumijemo. Po njoj nema problema (a ima puno iskustva sa slicnom djecom). 

U posljednje je vrijeme malena pocela ubacivati neke francuske rijeci kad prica i muz i ja to ohrabrujemo i pohvalimo je kad tako nesto kaze. Jucer mi je cak otpjevala i pjesmicu, ali skroz iskrivljenu (bila sam prisutna kad su je ucili i ono sto doma pjeva samo slici ispravnom tekstu).

Sad sam jos procitala na ovom topicu post o slicnoj situaciji koja je zavrsila tak da malac nije naucio jezik kak treba do skole i onda imao problema. 

Bas se brinem..  :Sad:  i sa zanimanjem i pomalo strahom cekam koji ce mi jezik mladje dijete progovorit..  :Laughing:

----------


## Freja

> Evo kako forum radi za tebe!! Bas sam razmisljala da potrazim ovakav topic, jer nam to sad postaje aktualno...
> 
> Sve sam procitala, ali ostalo mi je jos par pitanja u glavi.
> Nasa situacija je slijedeca:
> Ja sam hrvatica, mm srbin i zivimo na engleskom govornom podrucju. Kod kuce pricamo srpsko-hrvatski ili hrvatsko srpski, ja ijekavicu, mm ekavicu. 
> TT ima 23 mjeseca i polako pocinje pricati. Jos uvijek joj je izgovor netocan (mm kaze da jos ne smatra da je progovorila) ali ja ju razumijem i vidim da pokusava baratati poprilicnim brojem rijeci.
> Zanima me da li netocnost u izgovoru moze biti posljedica zbunjenosti zbog razlika izmedju hr i srb jezika? I da li ce ona ikada moci u potpunosti razluciti ta dva jezika. 
> Uskoro krece i u vrtic na engleskom...pretpostavljam da ce to dodatno usporiti napredak, ali sta je tu je...
> Mozemo li joj ikako pomoci?



Tek sam sad ovo vidjela, ali vjerujem da je i dalje aktualno. Engleski joj neće smetati, ali za očekivati je da će znatno više miješati mamin i tatin jezik nego djeca koja govore dva nesrodna jezika. Hoće li ih ikada u potpunosti razlikovati, teško je znati. Vjerojatno hoće u nekom obimu, ali će zasigurno imati više "izleta" u drugi jezik nego drugi dvojezičari. Što bude veća, to će jasnije uočavati razlike, a dalje sve ovisi o motivaciji.

----------


## Freja

*Nightswimming*, strpljenja. Šest mjeseci i nije tako puno. Djeci treba tzv. tiho razdoblje, tijekom kojeg samo slušaju i upijaju jezik. S obzirom na njezinu dob, ima vrlo dobre, dapače izvrsne izglede da progovori francuski (skoro) kao izvorni govornik. Dajte joj vremena. Omjer izloženosti jezicima mi se čini dobar, tako da zaista ne bi trebalo biti nekih poteškoća. Za sada je važno da se ona dobro osjeća u vrtiću, jer ako ne, onda bi te osjećaje mogla proicirati na jezik, pri čemu bi se mogao javiti određeni otpor. No prema ovome što pišeš, čini se da je sve pod kontrolom.

----------


## Nightswimming

> *Nightswimming*, strpljenja. Šest mjeseci i nije tako puno. Djeci treba tzv. tiho razdoblje, tijekom kojeg samo slušaju i upijaju jezik. S obzirom na njezinu dob, ima vrlo dobre, dapače izvrsne izglede da progovori francuski (skoro) kao izvorni govornik. Dajte joj vremena. Omjer izloženosti jezicima mi se čini dobar, tako da zaista ne bi trebalo biti nekih poteškoća. Za sada je važno da se ona dobro osjeća u vrtiću, jer ako ne, onda bi te osjećaje mogla proicirati na jezik, pri čemu bi se mogao javiti određeni otpor. No prema ovome što pišeš, čini se da je sve pod kontrolom.


Hvala ti puno! U vrtiću je sve ok, bilo je početnih problema s adaptacijom, ali sada ide s veseljem. U početku nije ulazila u interakciju s drugom djecom (rekla mi je teta da je uvijek po strani i igra se sama), ali i to se unazad tjedan-dva promijenilo tako da se sada priključuje zajedničkoj igri.

Samo još jedno pitanje: kao što sam rekla, ni muž ni ja ne govorimo francuski, ali ga učimo. I mi sada pokušavamo doma nju naučiti nekim korisnim frazama, pa inzistiramo npr. da nam prije spavanja govori Bon nuit i slično. Sve u silnoj želji da što prije propriča.. Radimo li krivo i trebamo li s tim prestati? 

Još jednom hvala!

----------


## In love

Mojca, naši klinci su slovensko-hrvatska kombinacija.

Ja s njima pričam slovenski,mm hrvatski. Bude smiješnih situacija, baš zbog toga što su slovenski i hr dosta slični, a neke riječi koje su jednake ne znaće isto (recimo stol-miza,..). Ali sve u svemu, klinci točnu znaju sa kime i gdje se priča slovenski, a sa kime i gdje hrvatski - kada smo u Slo kod mojih nitke ne prijeti da nisu "čistokrvni Slovenci", a sa druge strane isto tako u Hr...Najstarija je sada krenula u školu i kaže učiteljica da tu i tamo ubaci koju slovensku riječ ali ništa strašno.

Ako želiš svoje klince naučiti slovenski je najbolje da počneš s nima odmah pričati na slovenskom, najgore je kad nešto mijješaš pa su klinci samo zbunjeni.

----------


## Freja

> Hvala ti puno! U vrtiću je sve ok, bilo je početnih problema s adaptacijom, ali sada ide s veseljem. U početku nije ulazila u interakciju s drugom djecom (rekla mi je teta da je uvijek po strani i igra se sama), ali i to se unazad tjedan-dva promijenilo tako da se sada priključuje zajedničkoj igri.
> 
> Samo još jedno pitanje: kao što sam rekla, ni muž ni ja ne govorimo francuski, ali ga učimo. I mi sada pokušavamo doma nju naučiti nekim korisnim frazama, pa inzistiramo npr. da nam prije spavanja govori Bon nuit i slično. Sve u silnoj želji da što prije propriča.. Radimo li krivo i trebamo li s tim prestati? 
> 
> Još jednom hvala!


Nekoliko fraza neće znatno ni pomoći ni naškoditi. Vi biste se trebali držati hrvatskoga, a francuski propustiti drugima, okolini. Više će joj možda koristiti ako vas čuje da ste u dućanu, u banci, u vrtiću pozdravili osoblje na francuskom, onoliko koliko možete.

----------


## Sanja

> Tek sam sad ovo vidjela, ali vjerujem da je i dalje aktualno. Engleski joj neće smetati, ali za očekivati je da će znatno više miješati mamin i tatin jezik nego djeca koja govore dva nesrodna jezika. Hoće li ih ikada u potpunosti razlikovati, teško je znati. Vjerojatno hoće u nekom obimu, ali će zasigurno imati više "izleta" u drugi jezik nego drugi dvojezičari. Što bude veća, to će jasnije uočavati razlike, a dalje sve ovisi o motivaciji.


Znam sličan slučaj (ali na njemačkom govornom području). Djeca odlično govore njemački, ali druga dva jezika ne razlikuju, odnosno, miješaju ih. S druge strane, roditelji nisu jezičari i ne pridaju jezicima (odnosno _razlikovanju_ ta dva jezika) pretjeranu pažnju. Možda bi bilo drugačije da se svaki roditelj strogo drži svog jezika, no i oni su već počeli prilično miješati. S druge strane, djeca su još mala, tko zna kako će govoriti kad narastu.

----------


## sillyme

Trenutno se lagano pripremam za preseljenje u inozemstvo. Ono sto me malo muci je tamosnja situacija s vrticima - dakle, na raspolaganju su nam samo privatni vrtici, a ti su gotovo svi ili dvojezicni (eng + lokalni jezik) ili iskljucivo engleski (u sklopu international schools). Kako je moj konacni plan da curica ide u drzavni vrtic od iduce jeseni tj. primarno na lokalnom jeziku, bitno mi je da ga nauci pa bih je do tada upisala u neki od tih dvojezicnih programa. Trenutno "zna" samo hrvatski (ima 2,5 godine) i ne pokazuje neki pretjerani interes za engleski iako joj ponekad dam i nesto sadrzaja na njemu (ali malo).

Ima li smisla da jos ovih par mjeseci prije preseljenja pokusam je nauciti bar osnove engleskog, da umanjim sok i olaksam komunikaciju kad krene u taj novi vrtic, ili je bolje prepustiti se jednostavno situaciji, jer ce vjerojatno zbog okoline ionako mislim brzo prevladati ucenje lokalnog jezika (tv, parkic, ducani,...) sto mi je i prioritet, a za engleski (po meni) ima vremena za uciti... 

P.S. Ni ja ni mm ne znamo lokalni jezik pa nam to nije opcija za uciti je, engleski znam relativno dobro...

----------


## Freja

Ako se uskoro selite, dijete od 2,5 godina neće imati koristi od engleskoga, tj. on nekoliko riječi koje će do tada usvojiti i dvije-tri pjesmice koje će naučiti (jer, koliko shvaćam, engleski nije lokalni jezik tamo kamo idete). Pričekajte dok se ne preselite pa će tamo početi s tim drugim jezikom, a za engleski zaista ima vremena kad krene u školu. Jeidno ako se odlučite za vrtić na isključiv engleskome, onda ima (ponešto) smisla. Što odabrati ovisi i o tome koliko tamo namjeravate ostati. Ako je to trajnije preseljenje, svakako je bolje da uči lokalni jezik, ako je tek nekoliko godina, dovoljan je internacionalni vrtić. Ako krene u dvojezičan, sigurno će vam svim biti teško u početku s dva nova jezika, ali djeca to (obično) puno lakše podnose nego odrasli. Moram priznati da bi mi bilo lakše odgovarati da znam o kojem je jeziku riječ i na koliko dugo odlazite.

----------


## Sanja

Sillyme, slažem se s Frejom. Jedino na čemu bih radila jest da naučim dijete da kaže par osnovnih fraza na engleskom: gladna sam, žedna sam, moram piškiti, hladno mi je, vruće mi je. Da se izbjegnu nesporazumi tijekom prvog perioda.

----------


## sillyme

Hvala na savjetima... a budemo onda naglavacke u sve kad preselimo, za pocetak vjerojatno 3 dana tjedno vrtica a onda dalje kako ide... 
Na zalost ne znam koliko ostajemo, ovisi i o tome kako se snadjemo, da li cu i ja naci posao itd.

Internacionalni vrtic nam trenutno nije opcija i iz financijskih razloga (ja cu veci dio vremena biti na porodiljnom na onih drugih 6 mjeseci, a kosta otprilike 20-30x vise nego drzavni vrtic) a takodjer iako mislim da je engleski super za znati (narocito kad se uci od izvornih govornika) cini mi se bitnijim da se cim prije integrira pa makar na godinu dana.

----------


## TTiL

Freja i Sanja hvala na odgovorima!  :Love: 

Mi se trudimo da se drzimo svatko svog jezika. Ona vec zna da mama kaze mrkva a tata sargarepa, i primjecujem da samnom koristi hrvatske rijeci a sa tatom srpske. 
Mislim da ce problem biti konstrukcija recenica. No, o tom potom. 

Ovaj tjedan krecemo u vrtic i javit cu kako napredujemo jezicno.

----------


## seni

evo i ja bih imala jedno pitanje.
zanima me, da li postoje neka znanstvena istrazivanja ili iskustvo po pitanju pisanja na hrvatskom.
naime moje dvojezicno dijete (cca 11,5 godina) odlicno govori oba jezika, hrvatski i njemacki. mozda je na njemackom malo elokventnija, posto zivimo na njemakom govornom podrucju, te skola, prijateljice i sve ostalo okruzenje je njemacko. sto se tice hrvatskog, ne radi gramaticke greske, stil je ok (pogotovo nakon dva ljetna mjeseca koje vecinom provede na moru), jedino se malo cuje njemacki rrr, ali to je ok.

hrvatski cita, ali je, to sam primjetila jedno 20% sporija, nego kad cita njemacki, ali to je vjerojatno zato sto iako jako puno i rado cita, to je vecinom na njemackom. uz to posto je na njemackom jako brza, onda na hrvatskom bas i ne zeli citati, ako i nadem knjige koje je sada zanimaju na hrvatskom.

uvijek nam je bilo vazno, a i sad jest da nam dijete odlicno govori hrvatski, te da je na hrvatskom pismena. tako da smo mislili, ili je sami poducavati pisanju i hrvatskoj gramatici (mislim, moze ona bez problema nesto napisati, ali c,c, ij, veliko, malo slovo..itd je prilicno drugacije nego na njemackom), ili pronaci neku dodatnu skolu jednom tjedno na hrvatskom.
prije polaska u prvi razred, savjetovala sam se sa strucnjacima, te su mi oni  rekli da se dijete treba alfabetizirati na jednom jeziku /citaj njemackom, te da hrvatski treba doci poslije.

e sad. vrijeme nam je nekako proletilo. ideja da je ja poducavam mi sad izgleda malo nerealna. em se puno toga u pravopisu promjenilo, pa iako sam ja bila, (sto sam skromna  :Grin:  ) izvrsna u hrvatskoj gramatici, pravopisu i pisanju, nisam sigurna koliko bih to sad mogla. takode mi je nekako draze da vrijeme koje smo zajedno ne provodimo u poducavanju. 

znam da postoji hrvatska dodatna skola pri crkvi Am Hof, koja je subotom ujutro, te nam je relativno blizu. nisam jos bila tamo, niti se raspitala, tako da ne znam da li bi nam se skola svidjela.
ali bez obzira na to, taj subote ujutro mi nekako tesko pada. htjela bih da je vikend slobodan, pogotovo sto curka preko tjedna i onako ima dosta obaveza. ona je i sama izrazila zelju da "uci" hrvatski/gramatiku, pravopis..
da li je bolje naci nekoga, tko bi joj davao privatne sate? ili neki drugi prijedlog?
do kojeg uzrasta djeca to pisanje brzo savladavaju?
ili da naprosto probamo da svaki tjedan pokusa napisati pokoji sastav, pa da vidimo....
ili vam nesto drugo pada na pamet?

----------


## Elly

E. je prvo naucila pisati na hrvatskom, prije polaska u skolu (a krenula je s 5g11mj), ucila sam ju ja, na njeno trazenje. 
Onda je krenula u skolu, odlicna je iz talijanskog (evo sad vec 3. razred), i kad usporedjujem, vidim da je samo mrvicu losija kad pise hrvatski - ponekad ju zbuni lj, nj, kvacice je svladala, _ije_ i _je_ takodjer, i tako. 
Njoj je definitivno primarni jezik talijanski (bez obzira na nas), no trudim se povremeno joj zadati nesto na hrvatskom. npr. listu za kupovinu ju zamolim da mi napise na hrvatskom, i slicno. Ovdje nemam izbora hrvatske dodatne skole, a cak i kad bih imala, nisam sigurna da li bih ju u nju upisala; konkretno nisam sigurna da li bi joj to puno vise pomoglo, jer mi se njeno baratanje (pismeno i usmeno) hrvatskim cini i vise nego zadovoljavajuce. 
To bi bilo nase iskustvo. 

No, ako tvoja curka zeli u hrvatsku dodatnu skolu, a tebi je tako lakse, mozda to i nije losa ideja. Postoji li mogucnost da proba ici par puta, da vidite kako je organizirano i da li bi ona (a i vi) bila zadovoljna?

Da li ima neku prijateljicu u HR s kojom bi se mogla dopisivati na hrvatskom?
Na taj nacin bi vjezbala, a ne bi to vidjela kao "ucenje"...

----------


## cowgirl

Mislim da svakao morate poslušati nastavu u toj školi. Moje je iskustvo (imam bratića u diplomaciji već 15-tak godina na njemačkom govornom području) da djeca koja kod kuće govore hrvatski i dobro su ga svladala, na toj dodatnoj nastavi ne mogu puno naučiti.
Naime, djeca naših ljudi koji žive vani većinom dosta loše govore hrvatski i nisu baš poticajna sredina. Vašoj djeci ne trebaju osnove, nego nadgradnja, a bojim se da se u hrvatskim školama većinom uči govoriti, čitati i pisati.
Što više čitanja na hrvatskom i razgovor kod kuće bi treblo biti sasvim dovoljno, ako se ne mislite vraćati u Hrvatsku u osnovnu ili srednju školu.

----------


## seni

cure, hvala na prijedlozima i odgovoima.

----------


## Sanja

> ili pronaci neku dodatnu skolu jednom tjedno na hrvatskom.
> 
> znam da postoji hrvatska dodatna skola pri crkvi Am Hof, koja je subotom ujutro, te nam je relativno blizu. nisam jos bila tamo, niti se raspitala, tako da ne znam da li bi nam se skola svidjela.


Seni, pri crkvi djeluje jedna skupina, ali u Barichgasse postoji i sasvim odvojena hrvatska škola čiji raspored je preko tjedna. Ne znam koliko bi to tvojoj curki odgovaralo zbog ostalih školskih obaveza koje ima.

Vidi linkove s desne strane: http://www.anno93.at/Hrvatska%20djecija%20skola.htm 

Koliko mi je poznato, o toj školi brinu MVPEI i MZOŠ RH.

----------


## seni

sanja, hvala!

----------


## Sanja

Nema na čemu.  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja

Malo dižem topic da vidim kako su mali bilingvalci.  :Smile:  

Kod nas je još uvijek manje-više sve po starom - Fiona odlično barata s oba jezika (s tim da joj njemački, zbog toga što ga rabi najveći dio dana, ide bolje), dok Flora šteka s hrvatskim.

Pokušavam je "neprimjetno ispavljati" na način da kad ona kaže nešto pogrešno, ja to u obliku pitanja ili potvrde njezine izjave izgovorim pravilno, ali ona jednstavno nema uho za jezične nijanse i nikad ne primijeti razliku između svog i mojeg govora. Kad idući put kaže istu stvar, uglavnom ponovi i pogrešku. Očito joj je najbitnija komunikacijska funkcija jezika i dok je ona ispunjena, finese joj nisu prevažne. Tek nakon što je eksplicitno ispravim, primjećujem razliku (ali to ne radim prečesto da je ne demotiviram pri govoru).

S druge pak strane Fiona vrlo rijetko griješi i čim čuje da ja nešto kažem drugačije, istog se trena ispravi i prestane ponavljati tu grešku. Jednostavno je talentirana za jezike.

I s treće strane često u Hr čujem djecu koja su čak i starija od Fiona (i pogotovo od Flora) kako govore "hoćeju", "nećeju", "zaboraviju" i slično i nitko se oko toga ne živcira previše. A ja sam pak... Bolje da ne kažem što.  :Grin:

----------


## seni

sanja,  :Laughing: 
to ti svemir poslao floru, da ti "trenira" zivce  :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> da ti "trenira" zivce


Na više od jedan način.  :Grin:

----------


## litala

namjerno si nisi djecu deklinirala?  :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> namjerno si nisi djecu deklinirala?


Najprije mi je trebalo pola minute da skužim o čemu pričaš, a zatim  :Embarassed:   :Shock:   :Laughing:  - tako mi i treba kad istodobno u drugom prozoru pišem nešto na njemačkom.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Ali "više od jedan način" sam namjerno napisala, tako bi, naime, Flora najvjerojatnije rekla.  :Grin:

----------


## Elly

> Malo dižem topic da vidim kako su mali bilingvalci.


E. - odlicno. Talijanski joj je definitivno prvi jezik (kao i tvoja Fiona, koristi ga duze tijekom dana), ali i hrvatski joj je na vrlo slicnom nivou. Rijeko se dogodi da, dok pricamo hrvatski pita sto neka rijec znaci - pa joj to moram prevesti na talijanski, no vidim da takve rijeci odmah usvoji i koristi. Hrvatski pravopis joj je takodjer na vrlo dobrom nivou, vise ne napise "g" kad zeli napisati "dj" i sl. (donedavno joj se to desavalo). I, zanimljivo, ni ona nikad ne kaze "hoceju" i sl. 

Uglavnom, zadovoljna sam jako, vise ni ne primjecujem te nekakve bilingvalne razlike.

----------


## Mojca

Molim za pomoć. 
Htjela bi joj pokloniti neku knjigu na hrvatskom, curici od nepunih 6 godina, živi u Engleskoj, mama je iz Hrvatske, pa malena uči hrvatski od posjete do posjete.
Postoje li knjige ze učenje hrvatskog za tu dob?

----------


## Sanja

Mojca, ne znam za knjige namijenjene učenju jezika, ali zašto joj ne pokloniš neku zgodnu, zabavnu (i pismenu) knjigu za neobavezno čitanje? Ako curica ne zna slova, može joj mama čitati, a kasnije će moći i sama.

----------


## Freja

> Mojca, ne znam za knjige namijenjene učenju jezika, ali zašto joj ne pokloniš neku zgodnu, zabavnu (i pismenu) knjigu za neobavezno čitanje? Ako curica ne zna slova, može joj mama čitati, a kasnije će moći i sama.


x

Nama je draže kad dobijemo "obične" knjige na drugom jeziku nego knjige za učenje tog drugog jezika. Uzmeš nešto što je malo ispod njezine dobi (ako ga ne govori svakodnevno). Sad imaš, npr. Zeko i potočić ili Tata kupi mi auto slikovnicu s cd-om. Takve ja šaljem nećacima u Australiju. 

Inače, ima jedan udžbenik Školske knjige za učenje hrvatskoga za djecu: http://dominovic.hr/webkosarica/inde...901&parent=138

A ovdje su popisane još neke: http://dominovic.hr/webkosarica/inde...901&parent=138

----------


## Elly

Slazem se; frendu koji zeli nauciti talijanski smo u toj dobi kupili Winnie the Pooh knjigu (morala bih sad potraziti na netu koju, ali ne slikovnicu, nego onu vecu, kao zbirku prica), i kaze njegova mama da ju i sada (ima preko 8 godina) vrlo rado cita.  :Smile:

----------


## Freja

Sad vidim da su mi linkovi isti  :Sad: 

Evo ponovo drugi: http://www.ucimohrvatski.com/index.p...d=63&Itemid=40

----------


## Mojca

Hvala, hrvatskih slikovnica ima dosta, šaljemo redovito, ali kako je sad krenula u školu, učinilo mi se zgodno da ima i takav "udžbenik".

----------


## Bebica

> MM i ja odlučili smo da naš malac od rođenja uči tri jezika. Mišljenja ljudi oko nas su podjeljena. Neki kažu da je to prenaporno za dijete (kao dva još nekako, ali tri je previše) i da bi radi toga mogao kasnije progovoriti, imati problema u vrtiću, čak i u školi i bla bla bla... dok drugi tvrde da dijete to može savladati bez ikakvih problema. Zanima nas vaše mišljenje o tome.


iz iskustva moje djece-MOZE SE! Obje su rodene u USA govore pisu i citaju hrv.kao ja i ti...isto i engleski...bez greske.manja ce cak imati priliku nauciti jos jedan jezik plus dva nabrojena...ako nece u toj dobi,nece nikada!

----------


## TTiL

Napokon sam nasla koju minutu da vam javim kako ja moja mala bilingualka (??!!).
Krenula je u vrtic prije 4 mjeseca I tete kazu da sve razumije I bez problema prati sve aktivnosti ali odbija ponavljati rijeci na engleskom, nego im sve sto joj kazu na engleskom ponovi na hrvatskom  :Smile:  A kod kuce broji na engleskom.
Razliku izmedju hrvatskog I srpskog hvata prilicno dobro, tati ce reci 'idemo na voz' a onda ce se okreniti meni I reci 'idemo se voziti vlakom'.
Pretpostavljam da je poprilicno zbunjena ali vidim da napreduje I ne pritiscem ju previse. Javit cu vam kako napredujemo...
Pozdrav svi malim bilingvalnim misicima!

----------


## Sanja

Bok, TTiL, super da si se javila  :Smile:  i da su ti vijesti dobre.  :Smile:  

Mišica je vjerojatno u fazi da upija, upija i upija, a kad progovori (mislim na engleski), nećete je moći zaustaviti.  :Grin:   Ne brini zbog povremenih zbunjenosti, to je kod malih bi/trilingvalaca očito uobičajena faza koja se povremeno javlja.

----------


## moia

čisto kao ideja, mi pjevamo i hr pjesmice - klinci s ribnjaka i zg mališani, najdraža za sada kišobran za dvoje :Heart: tata je skinuo negdje s neta cd-ove pa pustimo to svaki dan, pjevamo, plešemo,  ili joj otvorim na youtube ponekad da ih i vidi, sreći nema kraja
isto naše brojalice, ima ih puno na netu, kratke, slikovite, slatke, brzo ulaze u uho, brzo se pamte, rimuju se

----------


## moia

a brkamo njemački i hrvatski da se sve praši, pravi hr-nje esperanto, i mislim isto po iskustvima drugih da će to potrajati i kod nas, stvarno kod nekih koliko čujem i do škole i onda se naglo sve posloži na mjesto

----------


## moia

e da što sam još htjela reći, ovo sa pjesmicama i brojalicama mi se čini zgodno jer ima ritam i kontinuitet u nizanju riječi na hr, a kako se svugdje i čak štoviše rijetko uokolo susreće sa hrvatskim, nije svugdje prisutan, pa nekako mi se ovo čini dobro rješenje, da dijete ne pomisli da samo mama i tata govore tim nekim čudnim jezikom

----------


## Tiziana

Podizem malo ovu temu.... bilingvalci ima li vas jos na forumu? 
Jeste li ikad pokusali ubaciti treci jezik i s kakvim uspjehom?

Imam jednog malog savrsenog bilingvalca. Savrsenog u smislu da je hrvatski pokupio od mene, od radjaone nadalje uvjek mu samo taj jezik govorim, a talijanski od tate koji mu uvijek i samo taj jezik govori jer je talijan. Zapravo bi mi bilo neprirodno pricati djetetu na ikojem drugom jeziku iako zivimo u Italiji. Oko treceg rodjendana poceo se interesirati za engleski i jako sam zaloslna sto ovdje nemamo engleski u vrticima.
Imamo i bebu, buducu bilingvasicu. I svojoj seki se poceo od pocetka obracati na hrvatskom. Zlato mamino  :Very Happy:  

Mozemo ogovarati sve talijane oko nas a da nas ne razumiju  :Cool: 

(Ali mm pocinje previse razumjevati hrvatski uz nas)

----------


## jelena.O

a štos  je u tome da on ne zna engleski ( tata)?

znalas am taku familiju , znam i još sad ali sad su mi jaaako daleki, ona cura iz Pušće Bistre, on talijan s juga italije, upoznali se i oženili u Švici, tamo dobili klinca, i kasnije su ošli u njegov rodni kraj  polse dobili još 3 klinaca ( sad su svi prek 25): Doma se stalno pričalo hrvatski( tata super pričao), u selu su pričali talijanski, a roditelji i stariji klinac su tada pričali i njemački , pa kad su riditelji trebali nekaj povjerljivo pričati kaj je smio slišat i najstariji pričali su na njemačkom, a ono kaj ni najsratiji nije smio čuti na ruskom.  Posle su i klinci naučili i njemački i engleski., ruski baš i nisu.

----------


## Tiziana

Ne zna tata nista osim talijaskog i nesto spanjolskog te francuskog al nedvoljno za aktivan razgovor. Al mali je sam poceo pitati za engleski jer je cuo po onim dvojezicnim igrackama.

----------


## Freja

Ne bi bilo ni dobro da tata počne s djetetom govoriti nešto drugo osim talijanskoga. Imate idealno posloženu situaciju prema preporuci jedan roditelj-jedan jezik: ti hrvatski, tata talijanski. Za treći jezik ima vremena. Naš sin je treći jezik počeo učiti u 1. razredu osnovne. 
Ako imaš priliku da negdje ide na jezik, u redu ali nema potrebe za žurbom niti forsiranjem. Dvojezičari često lakše svladavaju novi jezik pa sve to lako svladaju u školskoj dobi, a s obzirom na interese i raspoloživo slobodno vrijeme.

I OT, Jelena.O, ne mogu ne prokomentirati, Pušća Bistra ne postoji. Postoji Pušća, i postoji Bistra. međusobno su udaljene 8,5 km. Pušća-Bistra je mjesto iz vica (i davni zajednički natpis na željezničkoj postaji u Pojatnom).

----------


## jelena.O

znam ja to sve,ta cura je ko mala stanovala točno u Pojatnom prek puta stanice Pušća Bistra

----------


## Tiziana

Ma nitko nista ne forsira, nego mali mene svako toliko pita kako se nesto kaze na engleskom. A iz vlastite zelje naucio je brojati do 10 na engleskom. Dok na druga dva jezika koristi trocifrene brojeve bez problema. Ima samo 4 godine al u nekim stvarima je jako jako napredan

----------


## Freja

Dvojezičari često pokazuju interes za druge jezike, tj. primjećuju ih više nego druga djeca. Čak i dijalekte. Uvijek možeš ti s njime raditi koliko to tvoje znanje dopušta, ovako kao što ste do sada - on te pita, ti ogovoriš što znaš. Ne znači da moraš govoriti s njime na engleskome. Listajte engleske slikovnice, učite pjesmice uz pomoć cd-a... Danas barem ima svačeg. Pa ćeš već vidjeti kamo će vas to odvesti.

Moj mlađi (4,5 god.), koji je razmjerno slab u svojem drugom jeziku,  na zimovanju je sam pohvatao neke talijanske riječi, za neke nas je pitao. Pa sad broji do deset, zna riječi za hvala, molim, sok...

----------


## Tiziana

Oprosti smijem li te pitati kakva je vasa jezicna kombinacija?

----------


## Freja

Ja - hrvatski, suprug - engleski, trenutačno živimo u Zagrebu. Stariji sin (8 god.) u školi uči njemački, već drugu godinu. Stariji je potpuno dvojezičan, mlađemu je dominantan hrvatski, no to je tipično za mlađu djecu dvojezičnih obitelji. Kad smo zajedno, češće govorimo engleski, s obzirom da živimo u HR. Da živimo na engleskome govornome području, tad bismo inzistirali na hrvatskome kad smo svi zajedno.

----------


## Tiziana

Zanimljivo mi je ovo sto govoris za mladje dijete. Ja sad imam bebu od 9 mj. Dakle njoj je potencijalno jedan jezik slabiji vec u startu?

----------


## Freja

> Zanimljivo mi je ovo sto govoris za mladje dijete. Ja sad imam bebu od 9 mj. Dakle njoj je potencijalno jedan jezik slabiji vec u startu?


Ne nužno, ali vrlo moguće. U vašem slučaju to bi mogao biti hrvatski. No oni to najčešće nadoknade, ako je jezični unos adekvatan i dovoljan. 

S tim da si ti u boljem položaju - jer mama govori jezikom koji nije jezik okruženja. Kod nas je to tata, a tata dosta izbiva iz kuće.

Nisi rekla kako govorite kad ste svi zajedno. Govoriš li ti ikad s djecom talijanski?

----------


## Tiziana

Nikad ali bas nikad s njima nisam govorila talijanski. Nekako bi mi to bilo cudno i neprirodno. Jos u radjaoni sam ih oboje pozdravila na hrvatskom, a rodjeni su u talijanskoj bolnici.

----------


## Ame

Ja sam odrasla u bilingvalnoj porodici i to je stvarno veliko blago (strane jezike učim jako lako). Drugi maternji jezik mi je mađarski. Imamo dvoje dece, od 2 i 4 godine i trenutno živimo u Austriji. Starije ide redovno u vrtić po 3-4 sata dnevno, ovo mu je druga godina, i bez poteškoća (ako izuzmemo fazu zamuckivanja) se sporazumeva na nemačkom sa vršnjacima i vaspitačicama. Mlađe tek ide u neku vrstu igraonice unazad nekoliko meseci. Razume sve, i govori ponešto. Ni jedno ni drugo nemaju otpor prema jeziku, nego im je prosto normalno da u određenom okruženju koriste drugi jezik. E, sad problem je u tome što i ja jezike "vezujem" za ljude, okruženja, situacije, pa sam tako mađarski "vezala" za mog oca i svu rodbinu sa njegove strane, kao i za prijatelje sa kojima sam oduvek pričala mađarski. Ali, to nije jezik na kome ja mogu najbolje da izrazim svoja najdublja osećanja, pa mi nije bilo ni prirodno da ga koristim primarno u komunikaciji sa svojom decom. Volela bih da ga moja deca govore, jer je to jezik naše šire porodice, deo nasleđa i kulture. Ali, kako ga u ovim uslovima približiti? Za sada deca sa dekom komuniciraju na mađarskom preko skypa, ali to je vremenski malo. Starije puno razume, i ponešto priča. Mlađe ne mogu još da procenim, ali najvažnije je da nema odbojnost. Osim toga, svako veče im čitam priče na mađarskom - to nam je kao neko jezičko "ostrvo" - aktivnost koja se ponavlja a vezana je za jezik. Sad starije dete pokazuje interesovanje pa "čitamo" slikovnice, ali ga ne forsiram jer se brinem da ne upadne opet u fazu mucanja. Iskreno se nadam da će postati trilingvalni. Uskoro ću ići da se posavetujem sa jednim psihologom i logopedom koji su se specijalizovali za višejezičnost pa ću vam preneti njihove savete. A dotle bih volela da čitam i vaša iskustva. Pozdrav!

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala na ovoj temi - konačno sam je prošla cijelu jer nam uskoro postaje aktualna.

Oboje smo bilingualni - suprug nizozemski i engleski (istini za volju, trilingualan, ali njemački je sad irelevantan), a ja hrvatski i engleski. Živimo u Zagrebu, zasad planiramo ostati u HR, međusobno razgovaramo isključivo engleskim i očekujemo blizance. U startu smo se dogovorili da će on s djecom komunicirati isključivo na nizozemskom, ja na hrvatskom, a engleskom ćemo ih "izložiti" kroz naše razgovore. 

Međutim, shvatili smo da je u biti prvi jezik u našoj kući engleski - svi, od prijatelja do moje i njegove obitelji kad dođu, komuniciramo engleskim. I sad sam se počela pitati bi li bilo bolje da se orjentiram u komunikaciji s djecom engleskom jeziku, a hrvatski "prepustim okolini" (baka, djed, prijatelji... jednog dana vrtić/igraonice), ili je prvobitan plan (puno) bolji?

Tnx!

----------


## Freja

*BigBlue*, sad ne stignem naširoko, a i pisala sam o tome već negdje prije na forumu, no ako je tebi hrvatski dovoljno dobar, a čini se da je, onda bi bilo poželjno da ti s djecom govoriš hrvatski. Prvotni plan ti je sastvi dobar: ti hrvatski, muž nizozemski, zajedno engleski. Engleski je "lagan" jezik i dovoljno ga ima čak i u našem okruženju da će djeca dovoljno dobiti kroz vašu međusobnu komunikaciju (poslije možete nadograđivati tečajevima i sl.). 
Budući da znate tolike jezike, upadat ćete u zamke jezičnoga prijenosa, ali to je normalno u višejezičnim obiteljima. Moj je stav da se treba držati određenih pravila, ali ne treba im robovati. 
Možemo poslije više o tome, ako te bude zanimalo.

----------


## Tiziana

Big blue i ja bih se drzala prvotnog plana - ti hrvatski, suprug nizozemski, a engleski cuju od vas. Mene je dijete samo pocelo pitati neke stvari oko engleskog a nitko engleski po kuci nije pricao. No imao je dosta dvojezicnih igracaka hr-eng ili it-eng. I oko trece godine ko grom iz vedra neba pita da bi htio uciti engleski!

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala puno Freja na brzom odgovoru. Vidjela sam tvoj raniji osvrt na obitelj u sličnim okolnostima, koji je u potpunosti primjenjiv i na nas.

Moja nesigurnost u odluci je ležala u činjenici da se velika većina komunikacije u kući, zbog mm, odvija na engleskom (npr. moji bi roditelji, čiji je engleski između vrlo dobrog i izvanrednog, u "normalnim" okolnostima razgovarali sa mnom hrvatski), a dugoročno ne bi htjela djecu izostaviti iz toga. 

Bez ikakve lingvističko-pedagoške pozadine, nekako generalno smatram da su djeca sama u stanju razlučiti što, kako, koliko i s kime. I da to čine na način koji je drugačiji od onog što mi (ups, ja) percipiramo "učenjem jezika"  :Smile:  

Ukoliko imate preporuke za kvalitetnom dodatnom literaturom, bila bih zahvalna.

Tiziana, hvala na tvom iskustvu! Znači ima još nade za nas  :Wink:

----------


## Jelena

Mi imamo u siroj obitelji slucaj: mama govori ruski s djecom i svojim roditeljima, tata hrvatski, zive u njemackom govornom podrucju. Dvoje djece, starije govori sva tri solidno, uvjerljivo najbolje njemacki, mladje dijete njemacki, a ova dva brka stalno s njemackim. Djeca medjusobno njemacki. Cijela obitelj hrvatski. Ljeto provode u Hrvatskoj. Po starijem djetetu bi se reklo da je ovo idealna kombinacija. Mladje, da je netko s njim njemacki doma razgovarao, ne bi vjerojatno treci jezik nikad ulovilo. 
Ja bih rekla da ce hrvatski uloviti, ako ostanete ovdje, sigurno.

----------


## Jelena

Drugi primjer od poznatih - obitelj hrvatski, baka koja je u mladosti u Americi zivjela pokusala engleski gurati-nista od toga. 
Treci primjer-roditelji hrvatski, zivjeli godinama u njemackoj, s prijateljima engleski, dijete samo hrvatski. Iselili prije skole.

----------


## Freja

Dva su osnovna principa u dvojezičnosti: jedan roditelj - jedan jezik i(li) jedna situiacija - jedan jezik. I dosta je važno toga se načelno držati. Jer djeca povezuju jezik s osobama, mogu i sa situacijama (npr. u školi se govori njemački, s bakom govorim hrvatski, s mamom i tatom govorim engleski i sl.). Dakle, dobro je da postoji kakav-takav red, pogotovo u ranijoj dobi.

Literature ima pregršt. Preporučam, za početak, knjigu Mirjane Prebeg Vilke _Vi, Vaše dijete i jezik_. To je nešto starija knjiga, ali nikako zastarjela. A na engleskome naslova ima koliko hoćete. Na ovoj Facebook-stranici ima odličnih članaka.

----------


## lulu-mama

Kod nas je još kompliciranija situacija. Država je dvojezična (nizozemski/francuski), a u Brusselu se još priča i ENG. 
No s djetetom (budućim) ćemo pričati HR. MM ima neke ideje da će on forsati NL, ali to mu neće upaliti jer ne možeš ti tepati bebi na jeziku koji ti nije materinji  :Laughing: 
Mislimda će kod nas biti situacija da će doma biti HR, u vrtiću/školi NL i FR, sa prijateljima (našim osobnima i njihovom djecom) ENG

----------


## Dilek

> Dva su osnovna principa u dvojezičnosti: jedan roditelj - jedan jezik i(li) jedna situiacija - jedan jezik.


Upravo to. Mi zivimo u Turskoj. Ja s djetetom pricam stalno hrvatski, svako drugi dan moji starci preko Skypea takodjer s njom pricaju hrvatski. Tata i svekiji pricaju turski, a planiramo je upisati u medjunarodni vrtic gdje se koristi iskljucivo engleski i kamo idu djeca stranaca. 
Malo me brinulo ovo s vrticem, jer mi je palo napamet da ce djeca tamo mozda govoriti i neke druge jezike pa ce joj se sve izmijesati. Medjutim, kolegice su bile u slicnoj situaciji i djeci se ne brka apsolutno nista.
Jedini bed je bio na pocetku, trebalo joj je zaista malo vise dok nije progovorila, ali otkad je pocela pricati prava je brbljavica na dva jezika  :Smile:

----------


## annvilli

Mi smo živjeli u USA i pričali samo s djecom 95% vremena na hrvatskom. U školi su pričali na engleskom. Imali smo i tetu čuvalicu koja je iz Kolumbije i s kojom su pričali španjolski, a učili su ga i u školi. I dobro je funkcioniralo  :Smile: 
Treba se oko toga potruditi, ali kasnije je super i za roditelje i za djecu.

----------


## Lili75

Cure,

hipotetska situacija.
1. Što mislite imate li smisla nekoliko mjeseci prije selidbe u frankofonu zemlju, upisat dijete od nekih 4-5 godina da uču francuski tu kod nas?

S obzirom da dijete još usavršava naše R, a francusko je grleno, koliko čujem logoped im preporuča da dijete ne uči franc, dok ne usavrši naše R. 
2. Ima li onda smisla da dijete uči ENG (dijete pokazuje samo interes za jezike) jer tamo se osim FR govori i ENG (iako bi dijete išlo u frankofonu školu)?

3. Ako oboje roditelja govori HRV,a dijete odrasta u frankofonom okruženju, jel bi bilo ok da dijete gleda npr. TV na hrvatskom s obzirom da je njemu tijekom dana puno manje izloženo nego hrvatskom?

Hvala na odgovorima za sva 3 pitanja.

----------


## Lili75

> Cure,
> 
> hipotetska situacija.
> 1. Što mislite *IMA* li smisla nekoliko mjeseci prije selidbe u frankofonu zemlju, upisat dijete od nekih 4-5 godina da *UČI* francuski tu kod nas?
> 
> S obzirom da dijete još usavršava naše R, a francusko je grleno, koliko čujem logoped im preporuča da dijete ne uči franc, dok ne usavrši naše R. 
> 2. Ima li onda smisla da dijete uči ENG (dijete pokazuje samo interes za jezike) jer tamo se osim FR govori i ENG (iako bi dijete išlo u frankofonu školu)?
> 
> 3. Ako oboje roditelja govori HRV,a dijete odrasta u frankofonom okruženju, jel bi bilo ok da dijete gleda npr. TV na hrvatskom s obzirom da je njemu tijekom dana puno manje izloženo nego hrvatskom?
> ...


ja ne bi bila ja da ne napravim tipfelera zbog brzinskog pisanja.

----------


## Lili75

eno opet ....tipfelerE...sorry.

----------


## lulu-mama

> Cure,
> 
> hipotetska situacija.
> 1. Što mislite imate li smisla nekoliko mjeseci prije selidbe u frankofonu zemlju, upisat dijete od nekih 4-5 godina da uču francuski tu kod nas?
> 
> S obzirom da dijete još usavršava naše R, a francusko je grleno, koliko čujem logoped im preporuča da dijete ne uči franc, dok ne usavrši naše R. 
> 2. Ima li onda smisla da dijete uči ENG (dijete pokazuje samo interes za jezike) jer tamo se osim FR govori i ENG (iako bi dijete išlo u frankofonu školu)?
> 
> 3. Ako oboje roditelja govori HRV,a dijete odrasta u frankofonom okruženju, jel bi bilo ok da dijete gleda npr. TV na hrvatskom s obzirom da je njemu tijekom dana puno manje izloženo nego hrvatskom?
> ...


Pretpostavljam da selite u Belgiju  :Grin: 
1. Ima smisla upisati dijete na FR. Nije vazno ako nema dobar izgovor (rijetko koji Slaven ima), vazno je da nauci pokoju rijec. Ne znaci da ce mu to puno pomoci, ali bar za neki start, neko najosnovnije razumijevanje. 
Iako, i bez toga ce malo dijete brzo pohvatati sve u skoli/vrticu. Zato jer ce biti u "varti" i morati ce brzinski nauciti se sporazumijevati (makar nogama i rukama).

2. Ima smisla i da uciENG, ako to zeli. Niti jedan ni drugi jezik ja ne bi forsala ako dijete ne zeli.
3. On/ona ce nauciti HR od vas. I to onakav kakv vi pricate. S obzirom da vec prica HR, mislim da bi mu/joj puno zanimljivije bilo crtice gledati na HR nego nekom drugom jeziku. Ali i to bi se moglo s vremenom promijeniti. 

Ja zivim u multilingvalnom podrucju. Djeca ovdje obicno pricaju nekoliko jezika, i bez (vecih) problema savladaju i znaju u kojim situacijama i s kime se prica koji jezik. 
Najvaznije je, nista ne forsati. Sve ce doci prirodno.

----------


## Lili75

> Pretpostavljam da selite u Belgiju 
> 1. Ima smisla upisati dijete na FR. Nije vazno ako nema dobar izgovor (rijetko koji Slaven ima), vazno je da nauci pokoju rijec. Ne znaci da ce mu to puno pomoci, ali bar za neki start, neko najosnovnije razumijevanje. 
> Iako, i bez toga ce malo dijete brzo pohvatati sve u skoli/vrticu. Zato jer ce biti u "varti" i morati ce brzinski nauciti se sporazumijevati (makar nogama i rukama).
> 
> 2. Ima smisla i da uciENG, ako to zeli. Niti jedan ni drugi jezik ja ne bi forsala ako dijete ne zeli.
> 3. On/ona ce nauciti HR od vas. I to onakav kakv vi pricate. S obzirom da vec prica HR, mislim da bi mu/joj puno zanimljivije bilo crtice gledati na HR nego nekom drugom jeziku. Ali i to bi se moglo s vremenom promijeniti. 
> 
> Ja zivim u multilingvalnom podrucju. Djeca ovdje obicno pricaju nekoliko jezika, i bez (vecih) problema savladaju i znaju u kojim situacijama i s kime se prica koji jezik. 
> Najvaznije je, nista ne forsati. Sve ce doci prirodno.


čuj to su samo želje, daleeeeko od nekih konkretnih planova. i naravno državu si pogodila  :Smile: 

a taj dio s logopedom i neizgovaranjem našeg R? mislim da ipak o tome treba vodit računa jer je logopedica rekla ne francuskom dok to ne raščisti. da ne bi usvojila grleno R kao normalno.

inače mama (moja malenkost) odlično govori oba jezika pa bi i ona bila dobar učitelj, al radije bi to prepustila drugima. Interes djeteta je izniman za učenje jezika još odmalena.

----------


## lulu-mama

Ovo za logopeda, naravno, poslusajte kako ona kaze. Ja sam mislila da se selite, pa ako bi ionako zivio u frankofonoj zemlji onda mu i treba grleni R  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> čuj to su samo želje, daleeeeko od nekih konkretnih planova. i naravno državu si pogodila 
> 
> a taj dio s logopedom i neizgovaranjem našeg R? mislim da ipak o tome treba vodit računa j*er je logopedica rekla ne francuskom dok to ne raščisti.* da ne bi usvojila grleno R kao normalno.
> 
> inače mama (moja malenkost) odlično govori oba jezika pa bi i ona bila dobar učitelj, al radije bi to prepustila drugima. Interes djeteta je izniman za učenje jezika još odmalena.


To su uobičajene regule. Meni su isto savjetovali (logoped i vrtićki psiholog) da starijeg sina zbog logopedskih problema ne upisujem u cjelodnevni jezični program, pa nisam. Sad već dugo uči njemački i engleski, bez problema, odnosno sitni nedostaci govora povremeno se čuju u svakom jeziku (pogorša se u periodima naglog rasta, jer raste i čeljust kao i ostali dijelovi tijela) dok se čovjek ne navikne na nove dimenzije vlastitog tijela. 

Da se vratim na R - moje dijete je počelo učiti strani jezik normalno u osnovnoj školi kao i svi ostali, iako terapija kod logopeda još nije bila gotova, nego je bilo preklapanje od cca 2 godine. 
***

Lili75, što se tiče francuskog, možda bi ti senzibilizacija (pasivna) na taj jezik vrijedila koliko i škola stranih jezika ili više. Mislim - filmovi, crtići, pjesme (koje se pjevaju) i slično. Pitaj logopeda da li bi i to škodilo - ja stvarno ne znam. Znam da bi moj mlađi sin (koji je izrazito auditivan tip) to brzo uhvatio, ne toliko govor koliko razumijevanje. On može gledati dječji program na engleskom i na njemačkom bez titla. Provjereno. Nakon toga puno brže uhvati i govor, ali za početak je bitno slušanje i razumijevanje.

----------


## Charlie

Necu se mijesati u posao logopeda, jer ne znam nista o tome. Da nije te preporuke rekla bih ti odmah da ima smisla uciti strani jezik i da ce to puno pomoci. Ali ako struka kaze ne, onda ne. Velika prednost je da ti govoris i francuski i engleski, moci ces djeci olaksati prilagodbu. Kad ih se baci u vatru, istina je, djeca brzo upijaju! 

Mi smo kao sto znas imali slicnu situaciju. Trebalo joj je (u dobi od 2,5g) mozda par mjeseci da u jaslicama pohvata osnove jezika, s tim da je bila vise doma nego tamo, zbog bolesti. Bilo mi je za pocetak vazno da razumije i da zna reci osnovne stvari. Ali da je bas nakon dva mjeseca glatko pricala - nije. Mozda i znog dobi (iako je na hrvatskom jako puno pricala).

Nakon ljeta krenula je u vrtic gdje je i jezik bio zahtjevniji, i propricala je tekuce, i sklopila prva prijateljstva (da poziva djecu doma i sl.). Paralelno s tim u vrticu je ucila i engleski i nije bilo nikakve konfuzije jezika. Evo sad nakon 2 godine prica talijanski odlicno i s genijalnim naglaskom  :Smile: 

Doma smo pricali i pricamo hrvatski, osim kad imamo goste ili smo u parku. Crtice gleda i na hrvatskom i na talijanskom, s tim da tijekom ljeta forsiram na talijanskom da joj ostane u uhu. Citamo joj uglavnom na hrvatskom. Ne bojim se da ce izgubiti hrvatski bas zato sto ga pricamo doma, a tu su i bake, dede, ostala rodbina i prijatelji iz RH s kojima se redovito vidjamo.

Pocetak je bio tezak, ipak je dijete dok ne progovori malo izolirano, ali to ipak prodje, za par mjeseci, ovisi nesto i o osobnosti djeteta - moja cura nije posebno sramezljiva a nije ni veliki ekstrovert.

----------


## annvilli

> Cure,
> 
> hipotetska situacija.
> 1. Što mislite imate li smisla nekoliko mjeseci prije selidbe u frankofonu zemlju, upisat dijete od nekih 4-5 godina da uču francuski tu kod nas?
> 
> S obzirom da dijete još usavršava naše R, a francusko je grleno, koliko čujem logoped im preporuča da dijete ne uči franc, dok ne usavrši naše R. 
> 2. Ima li onda smisla da dijete uči ENG (dijete pokazuje samo interes za jezike) jer tamo se osim FR govori i ENG (iako bi dijete išlo u frankofonu školu)?
> 
> 3. Ako oboje roditelja govori HRV,a dijete odrasta u frankofonom okruženju, jel bi bilo ok da dijete gleda npr. TV na hrvatskom s obzirom da je njemu tijekom dana puno manje izloženo nego hrvatskom?
> ...


Bilo bi dobro da dijete uči jezik prije, iako će ga vjerojatno brzo savladati i tamo s obzirom na dob. 
Čini mi se da engleski nije rješenje budući da R isto tako izgovaraju drukčije od nas, ali to bi trebalo provjeriti s logopedom detaljnije.
Ja bi na tvom mjestu doma pričala na hrvatskom, a francuski u vrtiću i okolini će im biti dovoljan da nauče, u početku bi bilo dobro da gleda tv na francuskom da brže nauči.
Planirate li ići za stalno u Dansku?

----------


## Lili75

joj cure moje *Peterlin*, *Charlie*,*Annvili*, zlatne ste, sve vas puno   :Shy kiss:  

Upijam savjete, *Peterlin* provjerit ću s logopedom ovo za pasivnu senzibilizaciju, ja to već pomalo radim, a klinci obožavaju pogotovo francuske comptines. Ma ja sam prava štreberica i ja bih naravno da oni već znaju osnove prije nego tamo dođu da im ipak bude lakše.

*Charlie*, thanx za vaše iskustvo.
*Annvili*, malo si pobrkala zemlje, ja bih na zapad, a ti me prebaci na sjever  :Laughing:  iako mi je Danska mrak zemlja, Kopenhagen divota!

To su još uvijek moje maštarije, želje i snovi,al kako ono kažu zamišljaj da je nešto već tako, pa će se i dogoditi  :Laughing:

----------


## zekana

Beba nam ima 10mj i pitam se da li je ispravno (i da li nije kasno) da ja pričam s njom na engleskom kad smo same, a kad smo skupa svi na hrvatskom.

Moj engleski je u svakom pogledu odličan, da ne kažem savršen. I gramatički i po pitanju izgovora. Muž sve razumije, ali mu u izgovoru ode jezik pa-pa, a i gramatika mu (kad priča) ponekad zašteka.

Tako da međusobno ne bi bilo dobro pričati engleski. Jedino kad smo nas dvije jedan na jedan. Može li tako?

----------


## Lili75

> Beba nam ima 10mj i pitam se da li je ispravno (i da li nije kasno) da ja pričam s njom na engleskom kad smo same, a kad smo skupa svi na hrvatskom.
> 
> Moj engleski je u svakom pogledu odličan, da ne kažem savršen. I gramatički i po pitanju izgovora. Muž sve razumije, ali mu u izgovoru ode jezik pa-pa, a i gramatika mu (kad priča) ponekad zašteka.
> 
> Tako da međusobno ne bi bilo dobro pričati engleski. Jedino kad smo nas dvije jedan na jedan. Može li tako?


*zekana* , mislim da si na krivoj temi, to mi više spada pod rano učenje stranih jezika.
Ovdje se radi o djeci koja odrastaju u bilingvalnom okruženju (prirodnom a ne "umjetnom" ne znam kako da to kažem).  :Laughing:

----------


## S2000

Zekana, cek...ti bi stalno tako...zasto?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dilek

> Ovdje se radi o djeci koja odrastaju u bilingvalnom okruženju (prirodnom a ne "umjetnom" ne znam kako da to kažem).


Da bi dijete bilo bilingvalno ne podrazumijeva da oba roditelja pricaju materinji jezik. To nije umjetno okruzenje sve dok jedan od roditelja konstantno koristi ciljani jezik. Jedini problem je ako bi se ona osjecala umjetno jer s djetetom ne prica na materinjem. 
Radi toga sam odabrala pricati sa djecom hrvatski, a ne engleski ili talijanski koje tecno govorim, jer mislim da bih se osjecala zakinuto da s djetetom ne mogu pricati na vlastitom jeziku, a vec zivimo u zemlji gdje je treci jezik sluzbeni.

----------


## Kaae

> Dva su osnovna principa u dvojezičnosti: jedan roditelj - jedan jezik i(li) jedna situiacija - jedan jezik. I dosta je važno toga se načelno držati. Jer djeca povezuju jezik s osobama, mogu i sa situacijama (npr. u školi se govori njemački, s bakom govorim hrvatski, s mamom i tatom govorim engleski i sl.). Dakle, dobro je da postoji kakav-takav red, pogotovo u ranijoj dobi.
> 
> Literature ima pregršt. Preporučam, za početak, knjigu Mirjane Prebeg Vilke _Vi, Vaše dijete i jezik_. To je nešto starija knjiga, ali nikako zastarjela. A na engleskome naslova ima koliko hoćete. Na ovoj Facebook-stranici ima odličnih članaka.


Nekih davnih dana, dok sam jos razmisljala o nekom hipotetskom djetetu koje bi, u hipotetskoj situaciji bilo biliingualno (zapravo, muz je cijelo vrijeme konstanta), ovo mi je ostalo kao neki najbitniji lajtmotiv. 

A onda sam puno citala, puno ispitivala i jos vise upoznala bilingualne i multilingualne obitelji i shvatila da to zapravo uopce i nije tako bitno, a prema nekim knjigama, cak i nebitno. Bitna je izlozenost jeziku i cinjenica da onaj tko jezik govori taj jezik i zna (po mogucnosti da mu je materinji).

Moje dijete, s nepunih 17 mjeseci, govori dvadesetak rijeci, vecina kojih je na engleskom. Ne cudi me ni najmanje jer su te rijeci, sve redom, puno lakse pamtljive, a da ne pricam izgovorljive. Zasto bi, u samom pocetku razvoja govora, govorio _knjiga_ kad moze reci _book_, ili _ball_ umjesto _lopta_? U isto vrijeme, savrseno razumije oba jezika, tj. cini mi se da hrvatski razumije bolje. U vrticu (engleskom) puno rade i na baby sign languageu tako da se sve vise koristi i tim. Kad smo sami, ja govorim iskljucivo hrvatski, kad smo s tatom, uglavnom iskljucivo engleski, a u ostalim situacijama se meni, uglavnom, ne da prevoditi svijetu oko nas pa i ja govorim engleski. Ne vidim da mu to imalo smeta. Tu je jos i moja rodbina koja na vise-manje dnevnoj bazi, a preko Skypea, govori hrvatski. 

Tako da, i iz vlastitog iskustva, a i iz svega sto sam citala ili vidjela, neka teska konzistencija nije potrebna. Bitna je samo izlozenost.

----------


## Jurana

Pa vidis da jesi dosljedna.

Mislim da je bitnije da se jezici ne mijesaju bas u jednoj recenici i u jednoj situaciji - npr. da ti, kad ste sami, govoris malo hrvatski, malo engleski.

----------


## Freja

> Pa vidis da jesi dosljedna.


I ja sam pomislila isto.  :Smile: 

Negdje sam davno prije već pisala o tome što smo i kako mi raditi. Ni mi nismo bili dosljedi u smislu kako sam gore napisala, gdje sam iznosila čistu teoriju. Ali jesmo bili (i još uvijek smo) dosljedni u nekom svojem rasporedu. Mi se nismo htjeli praviti da tata ne znam hrvatski kad zna. Niti smo htjeli da on pred mojim roditeljima s djecom govori isključivo engleski, na primjer. Rekla bih da smo mi stvorili neki svoj modus, kominaciju prvog i drugog modela (jedna osoba jedan jezik i jedna situacija jedan jezik) i to zapravo jako dobro funkcionira. Ali određena dosljednost je potrebna, inače jezik iz okruženja jako lako prevlada i jako nadjača onaj "manjinski".

----------


## techna

> Tako da, i iz vlastitog iskustva, a i iz svega sto sam citala ili vidjela, neka teska konzistencija nije potrebna. Bitna je samo izlozenost.


slažem se.

kod bliskih prijatelja je situacija slijedeća: mamin je materinji jezik francuski,
tatin je materinji hrvatski, žive na njemačkom govornom području.
sa djetetom je tata dosta, ali ne "pod mus" razgovarao hrvatski, dijete od malena naravno sluša rodbinu kad razgovara na hrvatskom,
ima prijatelje s kojima se pod praznicima igra na hrvatskom.
mama je isto tako uglavnom sa djetetom pričala francuski, dijete sluša rodbinu na francuskom i tamo se igra sa malim francuzima.

dijete je išlo u njemački vrtić i roditelji su godinu-dvije prije početka škole počeli inzistirati na njemačkom, dakle gotovo isključivo 
pričati na njemačkom, svi skupa i sa djetetom, ali na praznicima i u pretežito hrvatskom ili francuskom okruženju je dijete naravno
izrazito izloženo tim jezicima (rodbina mu se isključivo obraća na svojim jezicima).

rezultat je da dijete sa 7 super priča hrvatski - na praznicima se možda u prvih par dana zabuni u padežu ili nešto, ali nakon toga
priča savršeno. Njemački naravno isto priča super jer sada doma pretežito pričaju njemački, a u školi stalno.
francuski kao i hrvatski.
A sve nekako bez nekog presinga.

----------


## Dilek

Moram prijaviti, moja curka ima 2 god i 8 mjeseci s njom pricamo turski i hrvatski. Danas sam je ulovila kako sama u sobi bebi prica (to joj se iz nekog razloga jako svidja raditi) hrvatski i to u recenicama! Uvijek me zanimalo na kojem ce jeziku oni medjusobno pricati i naravno da ovo nista ne znaci, ali bilo mi je tako slatko cuti da ona misli da beba prica hrvatski  :Heart:

----------


## S2000

Super! Bas slatko.

----------


## TTiL

Ufff, kako vrijeme leti...

Nakon vise od dvije godine vrtica (engleski), mojoj djevojcici je engleski postao dominantan. Odlicno ga prica i koristi ga u samostalnoj igri.
Ja i muz i dalje kod kuce inzistiramo na hrvatskom i srpskom - ali sve cesce se desava da nam ona odgovara na engleskom. A i granica izmedju hrvatskog i srpskog nije bas jasna - ali tome smo vecinom krivi mi  :škartoc: 
Kad sam joj rekla da se brinem da ce zaboraviti hrvatski i da kako ce onda pricati sa bakom i dedom, za odgovor sam dobila kolutanje ocima i "Mamaaaa, ja nikada necu zaboravit hrvatski, ja ga ZNAM!"   :Grin: 

Drugi problem je pisanje: u vrticu je naucila sva slova i zna slovkati i napisati jednostavnije rijeci. Ja na zalost ne znam kako bih ju naucila engleski spelling, pa kod kuce pisemo samo na hrvatskom, a engleski pravopis prepustam skoli... Valjda nece biti problema.

Toliko od nas, nadam se da su svi mali bi/tri/vise lingualci super!  :Bye:

----------


## Freja

Ne bi trebalo biti problema s pisanjem engleskoga. Mislim da ni ne moraš doma to raditi s njom, barem ne do trenutka kad vidiš da će joj možda trebati pomoć.

Moj tada još petogodišnjak je taman počeo sricati kraće riječi na hrvatskom (slova zna odavno) kad smo se preselili na englesko govorno područje gdje je odmah krenuo u školu. Iako je došao usred školske godine, u svega nekoliko dana se snašao, uči čitati i pisati na engleskom i učitelji ne primjećuju razliku između njega i druge djece u razredu. Uz sve još sam uočava sličnosti i razlike između hrvatskoga i engleskoga i voli to komentirati.

----------


## BigBlue

Mali update, nakon godine i pol, od nas.

Drzimo se naseg prvobitnog plana, mm s njima nizozemski, ja hrvatski. Ocito da je HR prvi jezik, ali trudimo se da su u kuci oba jezika zastupljena sto je vise moguce podjednako (npr. jedan dan mm cita knjigice i prica price, a Bumba je taj dan na HR, dok je drugi dan obratno). Klinci malo kaskaju u govoru, ali razumijevanje je odlicno na oba jezika (odnesi mami, molim te daj mi, donesi nesto, pokazivanje slika u knjigama i predmeta u okolini).Idemo slijedeci mjesec na dva tjedna u Nizozemsku i biti ce konstantno izlozeni jeziku, a i okruzeni s djecom slicne dobne skupine (u obitelji imamo petero klinaca u razdoblju od 2 godine), pa ce biti zanimljivo popratiti.

S engleskim se uopce ne zamaramo, a koliko vidimo ni oni - ne reagiraju na njega, kao da su shvatili da to nema veze s njima nego je to brbljanje mame i tate  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

U nasoj skoli (visi razredi) od ove godine imaju tecaj hrvatskog jezika i kulture, cca dva sata tjedno (blok-sat). E. je htjela ici, no preklapa joj se sa baletnom skolom, pa ne moze. 
Upisalo se vise Talijana nego djece hrvatskog podrijetla. 

Sad kad je u visim razredima (6.) i ima novu profesoricu talijanskog, stalno dobiva pohvale na nivo talijanskog jezika... Hrvatski prica i pise, ali sve manje i manje se s njime koristi kod kuce.  
Uz to ima u skoli 3 sata engleskog, i dva sata njemackog (njemacki je novi predmet), sve ide glatko.

----------


## stoic

moj suprug je Slovak, ja sam Bosanka, imamo dvoje djece - dva sina, stariji ima 2.5 godine a mlađi 7.5 mjeseci

živimo u Sarajevu, no sa porodicom supruga se viđamo više puta godišnje

suprug je od rođenja pričao isključivo na Slovačkom iako i BHS savršeno govori, a ja sam s malim prvu godinu pričala na BHS, no vremenom sam prešla na neki BHS-slovački mix jer mi je tako bilo jednostavnije obraćati se djetetu... crtiće gleda na Slovačkom, igračke nose nazive na Slovačkom pa mali zasad priča Slovački sa ponekim BHS upadima... e, sad... on često mojoj rodbini i prijateljima prevodi na BHS kad ga ne razumiju... no, najgore je to što su jezici preslični i pitam se da li će se u njegovoj glavi desiti totalna konfuzija  :Sad:  i šta će biti sa mlađim sinom?

u 5-om mjesecu starijeg upisujemo u vrtić pa se plašim da će BHS preovladati ili će se još dodatno zbuniti

----------


## Peterlin

> moj suprug je Slovak, ja sam Bosanka, imamo dvoje djece - dva sina, stariji ima 2.5 godine a mlađi 7.5 mjeseci
> 
> živimo u Sarajevu, no sa porodicom supruga se viđamo više puta godišnje
> 
> suprug je od rođenja pričao isključivo na Slovačkom iako i BHS savršeno govori, a ja sam s malim prvu godinu pričala na BHS, no vremenom sam prešla na neki BHS-slovački mix jer mi je tako bilo jednostavnije obraćati se djetetu... crtiće gleda na Slovačkom, igračke nose nazive na Slovačkom pa mali zasad priča Slovački sa ponekim BHS upadima... e, sad... on često mojoj rodbini i prijateljima prevodi na BHS kad ga ne razumiju... no, najgore je to što su jezici preslični i pitam se da li će se u njegovoj glavi desiti totalna konfuzija  i šta će biti sa mlađim sinom?
> 
> u 5-om mjesecu starijeg upisujemo u vrtić pa se plašim da će BHS preovladati ili će se još dodatno zbuniti


Nemam iskustva s bilingvalnom djecom, ali na tvom mjestu bila bih dosljedna u upotrebi svog jezika kao što tvoj suprug s djetetom govori svoj.

Djeca će tako povezati jezik s osobama i ne bi trebalo biti zbrke. Sigurno će u početku biti miješanja i kojekakvog govora (kao i kod djece koja nisu bilingvalna) ali do škole se sve to sredi. 

Što se tiče sličnosti jezika - nije to problem. Moj kolega je iz hrvatsko-slovenske obitelji. Zna oba jezika od malena i ima papire za ovlaštenog prevoditelja. To je super, jer znači ne samo da govori oba jezika, nego da je i pismen na oba jezika (za to se polaže ispit koji podrazumijeva ne samo znanje jezika, nego i pravopisa i svega ostalog) !

----------


## Jurana

Sličnost jezika je kao i šaltanje između dijalekata koji neki ljudi koriste.

Npr. žive u jednom kraju, a podrijetlom su iz drugog kraja, i onda govore sasvim različito ovisno gdje su ili s kim su.



I ja mislim da se djeci trebaš obraćati na svom jeziku.

----------


## Mrs Happy

biljezim za kasnije citanje. Kod nas se isto govore 2 jezika u kuci jer tata ne zna hrvatski...

----------


## mare41

poznam bilingvalnu djecu koja zive vani, doma govore hrvatski, van kuce njemacki i tako otkad progovore, zanimljivo mi bilo da nisu ko mali nikad mijesali jezike

----------


## Elly

E. je sad uvela 4. jezik, tj. pocela je uciti njemacki u skoli u rujnu, i jako dobro joj ide, gramatiku rijetko grijesi, fond rijeci joj se jako brzo povecava. 
Ostali jezici su hrvatski, talijanski i engleski, na svima cita i pise (poznajem multi-lingualnu djecu koja npr. jezik govore ali ga ne pisu). 
Ne mijesa engleski i njemacki - iako ima lekcije jednu nakon druge (sto me malo brinulo). 

Iz osobnog iskustva, sto vise jezika nauce kroz djetinjstvo - to bolje i lakse kasnije.

----------


## Kaae

Nas update: s dvije i pol godine govori vise engleski nego hrvatski, sto mi je razumljivo jer hrvatski govorim samo ja (i moja strana obitelji preko Skypea). Kad smo sami, ja pricam hrvatski, on uglavnom hrvatski, ali ulijece mu ponekad i engleski. S tatom pricamo engleski, ponekad hrvatski. Sljedecih skoro dva mjeseca imamo moje u posjeti pa ce biti dodatno izlozen hrvatskom jeziku i nadam se da ce opet malo bolje propricati.

Recimo da je odnos ovakav - na engleskom slaze recenice do 12-15 rijeci, na hrvatskom mozda maksimalno 7-8. Malo mijesa padeze, ali nije strasno, pogotovo s obzirom na dob. Prevodi s jednog jezika na drugi bez problema kad ga se pita, a ponekad i sam od sebe (tipa, prosli tjedan je kod zubara rekao tehnicarki "I didn't eat crayons today at the vrtic. Vrtic is Croatian."  Inace mu je vrtic jedna od omiljenih rijeci, uz nogu, pa ih namjerno stavlja u engleske recenice (zna bez problema engleske rijeci za te pojmove). Nekad namjerno bira jezik koji publika ne razumije i misli da je to najbolja stvar na svijetu. Tete u vrticu kazu da neka od djece s kojima sjedi za doruckom i ruckom pokusavaju pricati hrvatski sto je presmijesno jer su to troje mladji od njega i prakticki bas ne govore ni engleski. Inace je u govoru, prema pedijatru i odgajateljima, oko godinu i pol ispred svoje dobi. Zapravo cekamo da se oslobodi mjesto u sljedecoj, starijoj grupi u vrticu jer su odlucili da je bolje za njega da se prebaci sto prije, umjesto s navrsenih tri godine. 

Inace se trudim citati samo na hrvatskom, a i kad gleda TV, gleda samo hrvatske crtice. Ne ocekujem bas previse od hrvatskog, s obzirom da ga stvarno nema gdje vjezbati i koristiti, osim sa mnom, ali voljela bih da mu barem ostane dovoljno poznat da sve razumije... a i da govori dovoljno da ga razumiju.

----------


## Freja

Naš update nakon godinu dana na engleskome govornome području: veliki super, iako mu se čuje promjena u izgovoru nekih glasova (izgubio je č i ć, mekše izgovara l itd.) a malac (6 god kad je došao) se u roku od 6 mjeseci u potpunosti prešaltao na engleski i jako mu je teško govoriti hrvatski.  :Sad:  Kod kuće govorimo hrvatski, ja uvijek, tata većinom, ali oni su veći dio dana u školi i znatno više izloženi engleskome.

----------


## annvilli

Kaae, pa jesi ti to muža naučila hrvatski? :D
Mi sad imamo drugi problem, od kad smo se vratili prije 2 godine, mala (imala je 6 kad smo se vratili) zaboravlja engleski  :Undecided: 
Uvijek smo doma pričali hrvatski i bilo bi mi čudno sad s njom pričati na eng da ne zaboravi. Dečki su stariji i oni gledaju serije bez titlova i na skypeu su s prijateljima s kojima pričaju eng, a ona zaboravlja jer ga nigdje ne koristi. Trebala bi imati stalnu komunikaciju s nekim isključivo na eng, a ne znam kako da to izvedemo.
Dali smo joj neke knjige na eng da ih čita ali vidim da joj je teže nego hrvatski i nema baš volje.

----------


## Kaae

Ma kakvi, ne zna muz hrvatski. Razumije vise nego dovoljno, taman da moram paziti sto pricam, ali to je to.  :lool:

----------


## Mrs Happy

> Kaae, pa jesi ti to muža naučila hrvatski? :D
> Mi sad imamo drugi problem, od kad smo se vratili prije 2 godine, mala (imala je 6 kad smo se vratili) zaboravlja engleski 
> Uvijek smo doma pričali hrvatski i bilo bi mi čudno sad s njom pričati na eng da ne zaboravi. Dečki su stariji i oni gledaju serije bez titlova i na skypeu su s prijateljima s kojima pričaju eng, a ona zaboravlja jer ga nigdje ne koristi. Trebala bi imati stalnu komunikaciju s nekim isključivo na eng, a ne znam kako da to izvedemo.
> Dali smo joj neke knjige na eng da ih čita ali vidim da joj je teže nego hrvatski i nema baš volje.


annvilli  Poslat cu ti pp

----------

